#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Будды: классические модели и иные модификации

## Гена

> Как раз нет. Очень часто сейчас по названием "Дхарма Будды"  учат какомуто нью эйджевому учению где все хорошо, мы все Будды, и только поймите что ничего делать не надо так как мы уже все Будды...


А разве это не махаяна? ведь для того чтобы стать бодхисаттвой, не надо ничего делать?. Надо просто подождать?. И тогда через какое-то время придёт смерть и

умерший станет бодхисаттвой?. 

Правда выйти из состояния бодхисаттвы он уже никогда не сможет?.

Войти туда можно а обратно вернуться не возможно?.

Итак то, о чём вы сказали, это никакой не нью эйдж а старая добрая махаяна, не правда  ли?

----------


## Гена

> Воистину, под названием "Дхарма Будды" бытует сейчас, похоже, отвратительное, грязное учение, которое заставляет видеть нечистоты там, где их нет, а там где они есть - напротив, не замечать. Увы мне! Увы и буддам...


Ну так, буддизму же учат не будды, а бодхисаттвы, которые не являются буддами но, упайи ради, называют себя буддами?

На благо всех живых существ?

----------


## Вантус

> Ну так, буддизму же учат не будды, а бодхисаттвы, которые не являются буддами но, упайи ради, называют себя буддами?
> 
> На благо всех живых существ?


Тут у вас некоторое смешение понятий, происходящее из-за того, что ваджраянский буддизм (сингон и тибетский) синтезирован из двух принципиально разных учений - буддизма (одного из шраманских движений древней Индии, наряду с адживиками и джайнами) и тантры (системы, восходящей к доарийскому населению Индии). В тантре названия "будда", "бодхисаттва", "дэвата", "аватара" и пр. применяются к проявлениям уже пробужденного (подобно тому, как если бы пробужденные надевали маски будд и бодхисаттв). Сам же пробужденный вне масок предполагается вечно деятельным и, к тому же, тождественным с йогином (так у всех тантриков, не только буддийских). В собственно же буддизме бодхисаттва - тот, кто еще не стал буддой и он активен, будда же абсолютно недеятелен (и бодхисаттв только наставники йогина, но не он сам). Ваджраяна же есть гибрид тантры и буддизма (с терминологией буддизма и сущностью тантры).

----------

Alex (29.12.2013), Shus (30.12.2013), Алик (29.12.2013), Влад К (29.12.2013), Нея (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Следует внести уточнение, что будда, сообразно классическому буддизму, абсолютно недеятелен после паринирваны, конечно. В ваджраяне же рождение, смерть и пр. Будды рассматривается лишь как спектакль (так же, как и индуистских тантриков).

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013)

----------


## Гена

> Тут у вас некоторое смешение понятий, происходящее из-за того, что ваджраянский буддизм (сингон и тибетский) синтезирован из двух принципиально разных учений - буддизма (одного из шраманских движений древней Индии, наряду с адживиками и джайнами) и тантры (системы, восходящей к доарийскому населению Индии). В тантре названия "будда", "бодхисаттва", "дэвата", "аватара" и пр. применяются к проявлениям уже пробужденного (подобно тому, как если бы пробужденные надевали маски будд и бодхисаттв). Сам же пробужденный вне масок предполагается вечно деятельным и, к тому же, тождественным с йогином (так у всех тантриков, не только буддийских). В собственно же буддизме бодхисаттва - тот, кто еще не стал буддой и он активен, будда же абсолютно недеятелен (и бодхисаттв только наставники йогина, но не он сам). Ваджраяна же есть гибрид тантры и буддизма (с терминологией буддизма и сущностью тантры).



То есть тантра это не буддизм, но она смешалась с буддизмом и получилась ваджраяна?

Я встречал в журнале тантрический путь, это шиваитский журнал,

высказывание что будда никогда не учил тантре.

----------


## Гена

В таком случае почему учителя тибетского буддизма сказали, что будда проповедовал тантру? Об этом написано в буддийских книгах.

Почему в буддийских книгах сказано что тантра это другое название ваджраяны, и что тантра это ваджраяна?

----------


## Гена

> Следует внести уточнение, что будда, сообразно классическому буддизму, абсолютно недеятелен после паринирваны, конечно. В ваджраяне же рождение, смерть и пр. Будды рассматривается лишь как спектакль (так же, как и индуистских тантриков).


А можно ли вообще называть того кто перешёл в паранирвану  - буддой?

Не приведёт ли это к путанице, к подмене понятий, к смешению понятий, и вообще к какой-то белиберде и чепухе, которая вообще для людей будет чем-то не понятным?

----------


## Вантус

> В таком случае почему учителя тибетского буддизма сказали, что будда проповедовал тантру? Об этом написано в буддийских книгах.
> 
> Почему в буддийских книгах сказано что тантра это другое название ваджраяны, и что тантра это ваджраяна?


Потому что буддийские книги писались не только для заявленных ими целей, но и для политики и доминирования. Кроме ваджраяны, существует много систем тантры - у индуистов и джайнов, например. В Тибете были зачастую физически уничтожены те, кто осмеливался преподавать  и практиковать нечто отличное от того, что пишут в современных книгах, так как это противоречило политики правящей в Тибете верхушки. В Индии еще можно прочитать еще разные мнения, но в Тибете инакомыслие не приветствовалось.

----------

Нея (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> А можно ли вообще называть того кто перешёл в паранирвану  - буддой?
> 
> Не приведёт ли это к путанице, к подмене понятий, к смешению понятий, и вообще к какой-то белиберде и чепухе, которая вообще для людей будет чем-то не понятным?


Приведет и массово приводит. Того, кто перешел в паринирвану, по нашим обычным понятиям просто нет.

----------


## Гена

> Приведет и массово приводит. Того, кто перешел в паринирвану, по нашим обычным понятиям просто нет.


В таком случае почему на буддийском форуме, но не на этом а на другом,
была тема с названием "существует ли будда?" и в ней автор темы сам же и дал ответ 
"существует."

Что он хотел этим сказать как вы думаете?

----------


## Вантус

Вкратце, ваджраяна - это одна из ранних систем тантры, в которой используется буддийская терминология. Сами термины могут при внешнем созвучии значить нечто иное, чем в тхераваде и даже дальневосточном буддизме.

----------

Alex (29.12.2013), Нея (03.01.2014)

----------


## Гена

> Того, кто перешел в паринирвану, по нашим обычным понятиям просто нет.


Так ли уж совсем нет?

Мне вспомнилось написанное в повести Гоголя "страшная месть" 

"ибо нет худшей участи чем хотеть отомстить и не мочь отомстить"

Я не говорю что будда хочет кому-то мстить, но просто мне показалось что есть что-то в той цитате,

напоминающее махаянские рассказы о жизни будд.


Если будды нет, то как он может хотеть помогать живым существам?

----------


## Вантус

> В таком случае почему на буддийском форуме, но не на этом а на другом,
> была тема с названием "существует ли будда?" и в ней автор темы сам же и дал ответ 
> "существует."
> 
> Что он хотел этим сказать как вы думаете?


Видимо, что понятия "существования" и "несуществования" (в которых размышляют об объектах сансары) не вполне применимы к будде (ибо он не сансарен). К тому же, будда классического буддизма присутствует в виде своего учения и практикующих такое учение, поэтому в некотором роде "существует". А поскольку считается, что такое учение будет существовать вечно, так как следующий будда изложит такое же по смыслу учение, то он даже "вечно" "существует" в виде учения.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013), Алик (29.12.2013), Влад К (29.12.2013), Нея (03.01.2014), Фил (29.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Если будды нет, то как он может хотеть помогать живым существам?


Он помогает им посредство своего вечносуществующего учения. Хотеть же помогать после паринирваны ему не обязательно - учение будет присутствовать уже вне его желания.

----------


## Вантус

Ах да. Важный штришок - классический Будда _не помогает_ живым существам. Он _помогает им обрести паринирвану_.

----------

Нея (03.01.2014)

----------


## Гена

> Ах да. Важный штришок - классический Будда _не помогает_ живым существам. Он _помогает им обрести паринирвану_.




Вот оно что? Теперь всё ясно.

Но если паранирвана это смерть, то получается что у любого живого, нормального человека,

мысль о паранирване способна вызвать ужас?

Что же удивительного в том, что такой будда сказал что убить архата - возможно?

Итак, такой будда - это архат или не архат?






Словом смерть называются два разных явления.

Смерть после которой будет рождение в мире людей.

И смерть после которой рождения в мире людей, уже никогда не будет.

Это значит что у слова смерть два разных значения. 

Противоположных одно другому по смыслу.

----------


## Ондрий

> Видимо, что понятия "существования" и "несуществования" (в которых размышляют об объектах сансары) не вполне применимы к будде (ибо он не сансарен). К тому же, будда классического буддизма присутствует в виде своего учения и практикующих такое учение, поэтому в некотором роде "существует". А поскольку считается, что такое учение будет существовать вечно, так как следующий будда изложит такое же по смыслу учение, то он даже "вечно" "существует" в виде учения.


чот это отдает некоторым этим вашим коммунизмом, в котором "бессмертие" достигается "в памяти потомков и сохраняется в делах". Ленин жил, Ленин жив, Лунин будет жить!  :Cool: 

В классическом буддизме, все же, эти вещи разделены. 3 драгоценности, конечно можно считать воплощенными в буддах, но не наоборот - "неполное" собрание 3х драгоценностей - дхарма и сангха != 2/3 Будды.

----------


## Ондрий

> мысль о паранирване способна вызвать ужас?


ее, с т.з. уже махаяны, не существует. Т.е. всетотального выпиливания из любых форм феноменального существования, какими бы обходными маневрами и словами бы это не называли в махаяне и, тем более, - в тантре. Паринирвана есть только для шраваков, которые думают это это "всё". (см. Саддхармапундарикасутру)

----------


## Alex

А давайте отделим тему про Будду в труъ-буддизме и тантре? Тема важная и интересная, я её давно ждал. А то здесь это все же оффтоп.

----------

Neroli (29.12.2013), Вантус (29.12.2013), Дубинин (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Гена

> ее, с т.з. уже махаяны, не существует. Т.е. всетотального выпиливания из любых форм феноменального существования, какими бы обходными маневрами и словами бы это не называли в махаяне и, тем более, - в тантре. Паринирвана есть только для шраваков, которые думают это это "всё". (см. Саддхармапундарикасутру)


Сутра Лотоса, Саддхарма пундарика сутра, - это рассказ о жизни умерших? О их вечной жизни?

Как там в песне "утро полины" наутилус помпилиус

я люблю тебя за то что твоё ожидание ждёт, того что никогда не сможет произойти...

в её хрустальной спальне постоянно, постоянно светло...

слёзы полины превратились в бесконечный ручей...


Как-то всё это напоминает описание жизни мёртвых в царстве смерти.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZDVkaqNr3k

----------


## Ондрий

> Сутра Лотоса, Саддхарма пундарика сутра, - это рассказ о жизни умерших? О их вечной жизни?


Саддхармапундарикасутра - это не рассказ о жизни "умерших" а рассказ о дхарме махаяны. Почитайте ее, прежде чем...

----------


## Ондрий

> А давайте отделим тему про Будду в труъ-буддизме и тантре? Тема важная и интересная, я её давно ждал. А то здесь это все же оффтоп.


Тема важная, но ее уже начинали в "Запад и Ваджраяна" - заколдобили мракобесы. Может что и выйдет, но я слабо верю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ах да. Важный штришок - классический Будда _не помогает_ живым существам. Он _помогает им обрести паринирвану_.


боюсь, что "не классический" - тоже

----------


## Вантус

> Вот оно что? Теперь всё ясно.
> 
> Но если паранирвана это смерть, то получается что у любого живого, нормального человека,
> 
> мысль о паранирване способна вызвать ужас?
> 
> Что же удивительного в том, что такой будда сказал что убить архата - возможно?


Мысль о паринирване по версии шраманов (Шакьямуни Гаутамы - основателя буддизма, Маскарина Гошалы - адживика и Махавиры Ньятапутты - джайна, у всех трех это понятие примерно одинаково и является подобием окончательной смерти) действительно внушает уныние у любого, кто возьмется за труд разобраться в их системах. Все трое заморили себя разной аскезой насмерть на старости лет, если что. 




> Итак, такой будда - это архат или не архат?


Будда - архат, но не всякий архат - будда. Плод у обоих после смерти одинаков - полное угасание. Но обычный архат не "живет" вечно в виде своего учения, от него не остается своего учения, а будда - "живет".




> Словом смерть называются два разных явления.
> 
> Смерть после которой будет рождение в мире людей.
> 
> И смерть после которой рождения в мире людей, уже никогда не будет.
> 
> Это значит что у слова смерть два разных значения. 
> 
> Противоположных одно другому по смыслу.


Так и есть. Классический буддизм (а также джайны и адживики) отвергает смерть первого вида и приветствует вторую.

----------

Нея (03.01.2014), Фил (29.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> чот это отдает некоторым этим вашим коммунизмом, в котором "бессмертие" достигается "в памяти потомков и сохраняется в делах". Ленин жил, Ленин жив, Лунин будет жить! 
> 
> В классическом буддизме, все же, эти вещи разделены. 3 драгоценности, конечно можно считать воплощенными в буддах, но не наоборот - "неполное" собрание 3х драгоценностей - дхарма и сангха != 2/3 Будды.


В классическом - значит в учении шраманов. В махаяне уже не совсем так. К тому же, я не зря кавычки ставил. И еще в классическом буддизме считают, что подлинные три драгоценности существуют лишь при жизни Будды.

----------

Нея (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> боюсь, что "не классический" - тоже


Тут возможны вариации. Артха у позднейших буддистов сместилась с прекращения на всеведение.

----------


## Гена

> Все трое заморили себя разной аскезой насмерть на старости лет, если что.





Так так. Давайте с этим разберёмся.

Значит будда Шакьямуни стал архатом?.

И после этого он заморил себя аскетизмом, и это и стало причиной его смерти?

Неужели плод архата не наделяет человека мудростью, и способностью увидеть, что опасно и вредно

для жизни, а что не опасно и не вредно? Неужели не фальшивый архат, стал бы замаривать себя аскетизмом,

да ещё и так что это привело бы его к смерти?


Неужели плод архата не наделяет человека интуицией?

----------


## Вантус

> Неужели плод архата не наделяет человека интуицией?


Наделяет. Он понял, что жить ему больше незачем, тело одряхлело. А смерти все трое не боялись, они все три преодолели привязанность к жизни. И учения всех трех не о достижении бессмертия, а об уничтожении страха смерти.

----------

Нея (03.01.2014)

----------


## Гена

> Будда - архат, но не всякий архат - будда.


Очень интересно. И почему же не всякий архат будда?

----------


## Вантус

> Отвергает в том смысле, что считает, что надо от такой смерти спастись? И приветствует вторую, в том смысле, что считает, что нельзя пытаться спасать себя  от второго 
> 
> вида смерти?


Да, по мнению шраманов надо спастись от такой смерти, после которой наступает новая жизнь, причем посредством такой смерти, после которой жизнь уже не наступит. А смерти как таковой древние шраманы не боялись (скорее, они боялись жизни).

----------


## Вантус

> Я слышала, что для дэвов любой запах как нектар и они могут жить на помойках)) Правда или нет, не знаю))


Я знаю, что для Будды любая пища сладкая и вкусная.

----------

Neroli (29.12.2013)

----------


## Гена

> Потому что у него нет средств и способов оставить после себя учение, как привести всех к паринирване. Он может лишь повторять такое учение за буддой. Архат (шравакабудда) не самостоятелен и делает лишь все так, как некогда указал Будда (самьяксамбудда), а не открывает своего учения.


Но почему? Почему?

----------


## Вантус

> Объясните что вы имеете в виду. Почему архат не живёт, и что значит жить в виде учения? Это как?


После смерти ни Будда, ни архат не живут как какое-либо живое существо. Но Будда присутствует в виде своих останков (шарира) - дхармы, кусочков костей и прочего. Останки Будды в виде дхармы (буддийского учения) существуют, по вере буддистов, вечно. Это не жизнь, в нашем понимании, но какая-то форма вечного существования. Это, скорее, подобно тому, как если бы из человека сделать мумию, которая была бы настолько прочна, что смогла бы пережить и конец света.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но почему? Почему?


Так заслуг три кальпы не копил (архат тоесть), свободен тоесть, но не искусен.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Гена

В таком случае Вантус, ответьте вот на какой вопрос.

Если словом архат называть то, чем был в своё время будда Шакьямуни, то, такое архатство, оно является результатом достижения успеха в медитации?

Или же это состояние приходит к человеку потому, что он не достиг успеха в медитации, и не успел достичь успеха в медитации?

----------


## Вантус

> Но позвольте. одну минуточку. В книгах о буддизме написано что Шакьямуни сказал сам о себе что он бессмертный будда.


Будда (пустое место) - бессмертен, а 80-летний старик Гаутама - вполне смертен, и он умер. И стал бессмертным, несуществующим Буддой. И все несуществующее - бессмертно, не подвержено уничтожению (так как его и так нет).

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (30.12.2013), Фил (29.12.2013)

----------


## Гена

> Это, скорее, подобно тому, как если бы из человека сделать мумию, которая была бы настолько прочна, что смогла бы пережить и конец света.


Это и есть жизнь. Может быть, по мнению обычных людей, не буддистов, такая жизнь называется жизнью в аду.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> Мысль о паринирване по версии шраманов (Шакьямуни Гаутамы - основателя буддизма, Маскарина Гошалы - адживика и Махавиры Ньятапутты - джайна, у всех трех это понятие примерно одинаково и является подобием окончательной смерти) действительно внушает уныние у любого, кто возьмется за труд разобраться в их системах. Все трое заморили себя разной аскезой насмерть на старости лет, если что.
> .


Ну что ж вы такое говорите? Будда даже не плохо подкрепился перед смертью! 
А уныние возникает тогда, когда смотришь на все это, как на "Я", которое должно исчезнуть. А когда вы видите не сущности, а процессы, тогда с лица не сходит улыбка. Только у меня возникал всегда вопрос к стандартному буддизму, если видишь процесс -  анатта  -  то почему нужно хотеть, что б он прекратился?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Гена

> Будда (пустое место) - бессмертен, а 80-летний старик Гаутама - вполне смертен, и он умер. И стал бессмертным, несуществующим Буддой. И все несуществующее - бессмертно, не подвержено уничтожению (так как его и так нет).


Понятно. Но давайте теперь поговорим о нирване. Архатами называются те кто достигли нирваны при  жизни физического тела. Такая нирвана называется нирваной с остатком. 


Шакьямуни достиг такой нирваны? Или не достиг и никогда не достигал?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> В таком случае Вантус, ответьте вот на какой вопрос.
> 
> Если словом архат называть то, чем был в своё время будда Шакьямуни, то, такое архатство, оно является результатом достижения успеха в медитации?
> 
> Или же это состояние приходит к человеку потому, что он не достиг успеха в медитации, и не успел достичь успеха в медитации?


Это в зависимости от точки зрения. У трех древних шраманов - стать архатом успех (а буддой становиться даже излишне). У махаянистов - не успех (архат должен потом стать буддой, ибо он не полностью угас, а находится типа как в вечной коме). У ваджраянцев - это вообще просто такие рассказы, типа детских книжек с картинками (ибо Будда и архаты его времен были изначально всеведующие пробужденные и просто играли спектакль).

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (29.12.2013)

----------


## Гена

> Так заслуг три кальпы не копил (архат тоесть), свободен тоесть, но не искусен.


Почему не копил заслуг? Что вы назвали заслугами?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Понятно. Но давайте теперь поговорим о нирване. Архатами называются те кто достигли нирваны при  жизни физического тела. Такая нирвана называется нирваной с остатком. 
> 
> 
> Шакьямуни достиг такой нирваны? Или не достиг и никогда не достигал?


Все архаты, в том числе и будды, достигают такой нирваны перед смертью. А после смерти достигают паринирваны. Достичь нирваны - это значит достичь своей последней жизни. Когда человек доживает эту жизнь, он достигает паринирваны. Таково учение трех древних шраманов.

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (30.12.2013), Фил (29.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Почему не копил заслуг? Что вы назвали заслугами?


Заслуги - это парамиты (нравственность, щедрость, терпение и пр.) А зачем их копить? Чтоб оставить от себя вечную мумию в виде своего учения? Так это не нужно, если есть хоть один в мире, кто уже оставил от себя такое учение (архаты лишены честолюбия).

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Гена

> Это в зависимости от точки зрения. У трех древних шраманов - стать архатом успех (а буддой становится даже излишне). У махаянистов - не успех (архат должен потом стать буддой, ибо он не полностью угас, а находится типа как в вечной коме). У ваджраянцев - это вообще просто такие рассказы, типа детских книжек с картинками (ибо Будда и архаты его времен были изначально всеведующие пробужденные и просто играли спектакль).


Ну, подробнее, подробнее. Если можно. Почему становиться буддой излишне, у шраманов? Почему у махаянистов не успех, он что не может из вечной комы перейти в состояние будды? Что такое вечная кома по мнению махаянистов? Чем вечная кома отличается от состояния будды по их же мнению?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Гена

> Все архаты, в том числе и будды, достигают такой нирваны перед смертью. А после смерти достигают паринирваны. Достичь нирваны - это значит достичь своей последней жизни. Когда человек доживает эту жизнь, он достигает паринирваны. Таково учение трех древних шраманов.


А. Понятно. Но вы не сказали, такая нирвана, она является результатом достижения успеха в медитации, или она случается с человеком потому, что он не достиг успеха в медитации и не успел достичь?

----------


## Фил

> Ну, подробнее, подробнее. Если можно.


"Отец! Учи меня"

Правда очень интересно  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему не копил заслуг? Что вы назвали заслугами?


Заслуги, это выполнения обещания- стать Буддой, перед лицом прежнего Будды- нынешнем Буддой три кальпы тому назад. В силу этого обещания он копил разные совершенства- во множестве прежних жизней(6 парамит), пока не накопил для того, что бы стать тем- кем стал- Буддой.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.12.2013)

----------


## Гена

> Все архаты, в том числе и будды, достигают такой нирваны перед смертью. А после смерти достигают паринирваны. Достичь нирваны - это значит достичь своей последней жизни. Когда человек доживает эту жизнь, он достигает паринирваны. Таково учение трех древних шраманов.


Дело в том, что, можно предположить что словом нирвана, называют не результат достижения успеха в медитации, а то что происходит с человеком просто потому, что ему пришло время умирать. Чё-то там и про вступивших в поток и про 7 жизней я читал. Об этом можете рассказать?

Но в таком случае следует признать что имеет место подмена понятий, и нирваной называют не нирвану. В определённом смысле.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> В классическом - значит в учении шраманов. В махаяне уже не совсем так. К тому же, я не зря кавычки ставил. И еще в классическом буддизме считают, что подлинные три драгоценности существуют лишь при жизни Будды.


да, у шраваков. Ибо махаяна, все же не совсем "классический" буддизм. Тут я со шраваками согласен. Я все же немного о другом - а именно: ऋतं  (она же - धर्म) как *космологический принцип* (=закон) стоит над всем. Ей(ему) подчиняются и боги и люди (и будды как явленные выразители ее(его) наличия, работоспособности и результата в одном "лице"). Будды, в этом аспекте рассмотрения, есть продукт его(её) торжества и действия. А не наоборот. Если рассматривать именно в этом ключе, то ऋग्वेद  для всех форм буддизма и не-буддизма так или иначе является фундаментальной базой разворачивания причинности появления будд (или действий богов, людей, не-людей, миров и т.д.). У шраваков будды именно что открывают заново धर्म/ऋतं. Т.о. धर्म/ऋतं вечна и вне-положна саттвам и прочим, а все остальные персонажи следуют ей, достигая того или иного или не следуют.

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Вантус (29.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (29.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну что ж вы такое говорите? Будда даже не плохо подкрепился перед смертью! 
> А уныние возникает тогда, когда смотришь на все это, как на "Я", которое должно исчезнуть. А когда вы видите не сущности, а процессы, тогда с лица не сходит улыбка. Только у меня возникал всегда вопрос к стандартному буддизму, если видишь процесс -  анатта  -  то почему нужно хотеть, что б он прекратился?


Будда съел заведомо для него вредной пищи у Чунды и через некоторое время (время пути от Павы до Кушинагара, как минимум 15 км) после этого умер, уже никакой вообще, похоже, пищи не вкушая.

----------


## Дубинин

Я кстати нажал на треугольник и попросил под просьбой Алекса- что-бы интересную тему отделили- пока молчёк.

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Фил (29.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> У шраваков будды именно что открывают заново धम्म/ऋतं. Т.о. धम्म/ऋतं вечна и вне-положна саттвам и прочим, а все остальные персонажи следуют ей, достигая того или иного или не следуют.


Ну, шраманы явно наследуют Упанишадам и даже вообще древним ариям - действительно, у них только особое толкование Рита, но не что-то кардинально новое. Брахманисты же понимали этот принцип по другому, но о том, что он вечен, а _все_ остальное - тлен, были все солидарны. Будда становится чем-то тождественным с Ритой, поэтому он вечен, так как Рита - вечна. А его Дхарма также вечно провозглашает Риту, как и Веды брахманистов. Однако, для обычных существ доступны лишь останки Дхармы в виде текстов и слов, а не сама Дхарма (которая вне сансары). У мимансаков получилось изящнее - у них материальное воплощение Вед (звук) и есть Брахман, а не какая-то его тень. Но у буддистов звук невечен, поэтому так изящно не выходит.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (29.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Дело в том, что, можно предположить что словом нирвана, называют не результат достижения успеха в медитации, а то что происходит с человеком просто потому, что ему пришло время умирать. Чё-то там и про вступивших в поток и про 7 жизней я читал. Об этом можете рассказать?
> 
> Но в таком случае следует признать что имеет место подмена понятий, и нирваной называют не нирвану. В определённом смысле.


Ну, Будда подробно объяснял, что именно он называет нирваной. Тибетцы обычно робко прячут это объяснение, ибо оно шокирует. Тхеравадины - смело достают!

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (30.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

У меня есть подозрение, что сейчас меня могут начать карать адепты тхеравады, ибо они не шибко любят, когда вспоминают о шраманах и их философии. Ибо сурова она до ужаса и пополнению рядов адептов не способствует.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну, шраманы явно наследуют Упанишадам и даже вообще древним ариям - действительно, у них только особое толкование Рита, но не что-то кардинально новое. Брахманисты же понимали этот принцип по другому, но о том, что он вечен, а _все_ остальное - тлен, были все солидарны. Будда становится чем-то тождественным с Ритой, поэтому он вечен, так как Рита - вечна. А его Дхарма также вечно провозглашает Риту, как и Веды брахманистов


интересно то, что सत्य часто выступает как синоним для ऋत и является грамматическим производным от सत् что не может не доставлять и не создавать причин для баттхёрта некоторым пуристам (и, что особенно приятно - верующим гражданам из ТБ)




> Однако, для обычных существ доступны лишь останки Дхармы в виде текстов и слов, а не сама Дхарма (которая вне сансары). У мимансаков получилось изящнее - у них материальное воплощение Вед (звук) и есть Брахман, а не какая-то его тень. Но у буддистов звук невечен, поэтому так изящно не выходит.


классические ऋषि они же - कवि вполне могли постигать ऋत. В буддизме это начинается с 1й бхуми или вхождения в поток. Фактически истинная практика धर्म начинается именно с этого момента, а все что делается до того - игрушки в детском саду. Да, необходимые, но никак не являющиеся собственно практикой धर्म.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, меня посетила любопытная мысль - тхеравада суть попытка в совершенстве идти за ऋतं, тогда как ваджраяна - попытка полностью познать ऋतं и встать над ней. Вот богохульные дравиды!

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (29.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> У меня есть подозрение, что сейчас меня могут начать карать адепты тхеравады, ибо они не шибко любят, когда вспоминают о шраманах и их философии. Ибо сурова она до ужаса и пополнению рядов адептов не способствует.


не начнут, т.к. наиболее одиозные граждане ушли, что не может не радовать, это явно видно - БФ стал явно спокойнее и конструктивнее.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, меня посетила любопытная мысль - тхеравада суть попытка в совершенстве идти за ऋतं, тогда как ваджраяна - попытка полностью познать ऋतं и встать над ней. Вот богохульные дравиды!


एतत् सत्यं!
Однако "встать над" принципиально не возможно в силу самой специфики понимания ऋत - можно "слиться" с ней, т.е. стать ее космологическим воплощением, а не переплюнуть или как-то быть выше нее ибо это не возможно в принципе, т.к. ऋत == собственно и есть сам способ бытия бытия )


/форум что-то совсем не алё, ответы на сообщения идут совсем в случайные темы/

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> Будда съел заведомо для него вредной пищи у Чунды и через некоторое время (время пути от Павы до Кушинагара, как минимум 15 км) после этого умер, уже никакой вообще, похоже, пищи не вкушая.


Эти истории мы знаем. Но вот заведомо, или не заведомо  - это спорный вопрос. Просто принял угощение с нек. последствиями. Там  намека на заведомо.

----------


## Вантус

> Эти истории мы знаем. Но вот заведомо, или не заведомо  - это спорный вопрос. Просто принял угощение с нек. последствиями. Там  намека на заведомо.


Вы думаете, что Будда столь глуп, что зная как продлить жизнь на аюкальпу, не знал, что определенные виды пищи не пойдут на пользу пожилому человеку? Более того, он знал, что того, что он съел, никому не стоит есть:



> Вкусивши, Благословенный обратился к Чунде-кузнецу и сказал: "Что осталось от мяса вепря, Чунда, то зарой в землю. Я никого не вижу, Чунда, в этом мире, с его богами, Марами и Брахмами, отшельниками и брахманами, людьми и богами, кто мог бы вкусить и переварить остатки той пищи, кроме Татхагаты". – "Да будет так, Господин", – отвечал Чунда-кузнец. И что осталось от мяса вепря, то он отнес и зарыл в землю.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Бинго!
> Однако "встать над" принципиально не возможно в силу самой специфики понимания ऋत - можно "слиться" с ней, т.е. стать ее космологическим воплощением, а не переплюнуть или как-то быть выше нее ибо это не возможно в принципе, т.к. ऋत == собственно и есть сам способ бытия бытия )
> 
> 
> /форум что-то совсем не алё, ответы на сообщения идут совсем в случайные темы/


Тут любопытно, что у тантриков есть таки попытки переплюнуть Рита - отсюда все эти конструкции типа Парашивы и Парабрахмана, все эти реальности за пределами слов (а Рита _выразима словами_, точнее - звуком) и т.п. Может, это попытка найти нечто, что лежит еще глубже Риты, найти то, что делает Риту Ритой?

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Tong Po (31.12.2013), Нея (05.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут любопытно, что у тантриков есть таки попытки переплюнуть Рита - отсюда все эти конструкции типа Парашивы и Парабрахмана, все эти реальности за пределами слов (а Рита _выразима словами_, точнее - звуком) и т.п. Может, это попытка найти нечто, что лежит еще глубже Риты, найти то, что делает Риту Ритой?


если отбросить мистику, вечные воды и дух носящийся на ними, то это все просто продукт слияниях 2х *совершенно* *разных* цивилизаций. Проблемя "слияний" на самом деле стоит еще задолго до спайки буддизм+тантра=ваджраяна. Проблема началась еще с попыток "урегулировать" мировозренческий конфликт आर्य и  दास (а он явно выпирает, особенно в первых частях ऋग्वेद ибо последние ее части - уже результат вынужденного или исторически закономерного некоего объединения культур) . Я бы сказал, что такой конфликт весьма и весьма серьезен. Это потом уже начали сливать/объединять и т.д. Результатом чего мы знаем все то, что мы вообще знаем об индийской мысли. Но दास таки победили мировозренчески. А жаль )

----------


## Вантус

> Но दास таки победили мировозренчески. А жаль )


Но, что самое странное, именно брахманы-дравиды сохранили чисто арийскую пурва-мимансу как мировоззрение! Чудны дела господа Ишвары!

----------


## Ондрий

> Но, что самое странное, именно брахманы-дравиды сохранили чисто арийскую пурва-мимансу как мировоззрение! Чудны дела господа Ишвары!


Ну это скорее, некий толкиенизм в дравидском исполнении. Типо ритуальных плясок маори для туристов и потешные деревни оных. Тем более, что "оно" перестало быть мейнстримом уже в "ведический период" индии, который уже тогда был такой же "ведийский", как и викка - пурва норвегиан дхарма )), единственно что только текстуально подкрепленная. А все остальное - это уже результат искусственного слияния принципиально разных систем. Вопрос - работает ли такое или нет. Напоминаю, что речь идет о теме коя суть имела место быть задолго до прихода Сиддхартхи.

----------


## Ондрий

добросаю немного: Если бы Махараджа Ашока одним прекрасным утром встал бы с _другой_ ноги, то история такой имперской религии как "буддизм" была бы совсем иной. И Махаяна как (не побоюсь этого слова) _историческая_ необходимость, вполне могла бы неплохо лечь на любую _иную_ форму шраманских или не-шраманских учений. Чему несколько близкий пример - веданта Шанкары.

----------

Вантус (30.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> добросаю немного: Если бы Махараджа Ашока одним прекрасным утром встал бы с _другой_ ноги, то история такой имперской религии как "буддизм" была бы совсем иной. И Махаяна как (не побоюсь этого слова) _историческая_ необходимость, вполне могла бы неплохо лечь на любую _иную_ форму шраманских или не-шраманских учений. Чему несколько близкий пример - веданта Шанкары.


Ну, был бы имперский джайнизм или имперская адживика (отец Ашоки был адживик-любитель). И вместо того, чтоб убить 18000 адживиков, Ашока убил бы 18000 бхикшу.



> According to the 2nd century CE text Ashokavadana, the Mauryan emperor Bindusara and his chief queen Subhadrângî, were a believer of this philosophy, that reached its peak of popularity during the same time, and then declined into obscurity. Ashokavadana also mentions that after his conversion to Buddhism, Bindusara's son Ashoka issued an order to kill all the Ajivikas in Pundravardhana, enraged at a picture that depicted Gautama Buddha in negative light. Around 18,000 followers of the Ajivika sect were executed as a result of this order.


Потом была бы адживикская ваджраяна и в Тибете славили бы не Шакьямуни из рода Готамы, а Маскарина Гошалу без какой-либо существенной разницы в обрядности. А питерские тру-адживики бы негодавали и привезли бы сурового голого гуру из Индии, который бы вещал, что в Тибете едят не через день, ходят в одежде и раздеваются догола лишь на специальных церемониях - соджонгах и вообще нарушают заветы!

----------

Ондрий (30.12.2013), Эделизи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А питерские тру-адживики бы негодавали и привезли бы сурового голого гуру из Индии, который бы вещал, что в Тибете едят не через день, ходят в одежде и раздеваются догола лишь на специальных церемониях - соджонгах и вообще нарушают заветы!


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Я кстати нажал на треугольник и попросил под просьбой Алекса- что-бы интересную тему отделили- пока молчёк.


Я сейчас в местах неустойчивого интернета. Вас не затруднит обозначить посты, которые стоит выделить? Без ущерба для общей дискуссии, конечно. И куда перенести? На межбуддийский?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (30.12.2013), Дубинин (30.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Я сейчас в местах неустойчивого интернета. Вас не затруднит обозначить посты, которые стоит выделить? Без ущерба для общей дискуссии, конечно. И куда перенести? На межбуддийский?


По-моему, вопрос уже решен - вы читаете уже отделенную тему.

----------

Ersh (30.12.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> По-моему, вопрос уже решен - вы читаете уже отделенную тему.


А, спасибо, то-то я читаю и не пойму, что отделять)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если словом архат называть то, чем был в своё время будда Шакьямуни, то, такое архатство, оно является результатом достижения успеха в медитации?


Результатом следования 8БП, в который входит "медитация".

----------

Сергей Ч (30.12.2013)

----------


## Гена

а. а я то думал что сообщения не перенесли в мою тему Будды и бодхисаттвы а удалили с форума вообще. а оказалось что без моего разрешения переименовали мою тему и в неё перенесли сообщения

а я думал что их удалили

тем не менее это проявление неуважения ко мне лично

такое принято называть хамством

но наверное, те кто такое неуважение проявили, решили что они умнее меня или там в чём то сильнее, и поэтому они имеют на такое право

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В классическом буддизме, все же, эти вещи разделены. 3 драгоценности, конечно можно считать воплощенными в буддах, но не наоборот - "неполное" собрание 3х драгоценностей - дхарма и сангха != 2/3 Будды.


Это матан?

----------


## Гена

> Результатом следования 8БП, в который входит "медитация".


но медитация бывает разной

бывают попытки достичь самадхи, которое принято называть нирваной, но такие попытки не увенчиваются успехом, и тот кто их совершал так и не достигает своей цели

а бывают попытки которые увенчиваются успехом и тот кто их совершал достигает своей цели

и то и другое называется медитацией


всей своей жизнью Шакьямуни даёт понять людям следующее

люди, если вы хотите достичь нирваны при жизни, даже и не пытайтесь это делать. потому что эта нирвана

она гроша ломанного не стоит, и вообще не является ценным достижением а является дерьмом собачьим

и если вы её достигнете вы будете не бессмертным а таким же смертным как и я, и точно так же умрёте, и уйдёте в паранирвану.





это, всей своей жизнью, Шакьямуни как бы оставил такое послание людям и говорит им такое через века

чем, в таком случае Шакьямуни вообще лучше любого обычного, простого смертного человека который никогда не достигал нирваны и который умер?

почему все мы тут обязаны писать имя Шакьямуни с большой буквы?

объясните мне я не понимаю

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мысль о паринирване по версии шраманов (Шакьямуни Гаутамы - основателя буддизма, Маскарина Гошалы - адживика и Махавиры Ньятапутты - джайна, у всех трех это понятие примерно одинаково и является подобием окончательной смерти) действительно внушает уныние у любого, кто возьмется за труд разобраться в их системах.


А изнутри системы эта мысль внушала облегчение. Вот она, разница установок.

----------


## Гена

Причём тут какие-то классические будды?

А почему бы не употреблять такие термины фальшивый будда и не фальшивый будда? Лжец и не лжец? 

может быть Шакьямуни и не был лжецом. Я вовсе не утверждаю что он лжец.

тогда кто нибудь  пусть ответит на  вопрос. человек который достиг нирваны при жизни, вообще может умереть? если да то почему, по какой причине, и через какое время после достижения нирваны?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> но медитация бывает разной


Там "медитация" не главное, а начинается всё с _правильных взглядов_.




> всей своей жизнью Шакьямуни даёт понять людям следующее
> 
> люди, если вы хотите достичь нирваны при жизни, даже и не пытайтесь это делать. потому что эта нирвана
> 
> она гроша ломанного не стоит, и вообще не является ценным достижением а является дерьмом собачьим


Чушь.




> и если вы её достигнете вы будете не бессмертным а таким же смертным как и я


Человек и так смертен.




> чем, в таком случае Шакьямуни вообще лучше любого обычного, простого смертного человека который никогда не достигал нирваны и который умер?


Например, он был хорошим и умным человеком, а не _обычным, простым_.




> почему все мы тут обязаны писать имя Шакьямуни с большой буквы?
> 
> объясните мне я не понимаю


Незнаю гена.

----------


## Вантус

> люди, если вы хотите достичь нирваны при жизни, даже и не пытайтесь это делать. потому что эта нирвана
> 
> она гроша ломанного не стоит, и вообще не является ценным достижением а является дерьмом собачьим
> 
> и если вы её достигнете вы будете не бессмертным а таким же смертным как и я, и точно так же умрёте, и уйдёте в паранирвану.


Есть люди, которые настолько устали от жизни, что хотят умереть и больше никогда не жить как люди, животные и т.п.  Учение шрамана Шакьямуни - как раз для них. Полную смерть те люди называли бессмертием, ибо она раз и навсегда, без мелких смертей между жизнями. Разумеется, для людей, которые не настолько устали от жизни, учение шраманов бессмысленно и его результат - ерунда. А по мнению многих материалистов результат шраманов дается каждому и даром в конце жизни.



> это, всей своей жизнью, Шакьямуни как бы оставил такое послание людям и говорит им такое через века
> 
> чем, в таком случае Шакьямуни вообще лучше любого обычного, простого смертного человека который никогда не достигал нирваны и который умер?
> 
> почему все мы тут обязаны писать имя Шакьямуни с большой буквы?
> 
> объясните мне я не понимаю


Шакьямуни, имя собственное, пишется с большой буквы. Он лучше, в классической интерпретации, тем, что совсем умер и больше умирать не будет, а обычный человек - будет умирать еще много раз.

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Дубинин (30.12.2013), Эделизи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Собственно, в зависимости от конкретной даршаны мы имеем дело либо со шраманом Гаутамой, либо с литературным персонажем (да еще и с некоторым, пусть и ограниченным, спектром между). Но вот чудо — прибежище во втором, по сути (не по форме), тождественно прибежищу в Дхарме (которая для иных — адхарма). В силу ряда причин я не готов сейчас развивать здесь эту мысль.

----------

Aion (01.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Собственно, в зависимости от конкретной даршаны мы имеем дело либо со шраманом Гаутамой, либо с литературным персонажем (да еще и с некоторым, пусть и ограниченным, спектром между). Но вот чудо — прибежище во втором, по сути (не по форме), тождественно прибежищу в Дхарме (которая для иных — адхарма). В силу ряда причин я не готов сейчас развивать здесь эту мысль.


В абсолюте (ануттаровской ваджраяне) мы полностью забиваем на шраману Гаутаму и его производных персонажей, оставляем от буддизма лишь часть абхидхармы и философской терминологии и начинаем принимать прибежище в Ваджрадхаре-Махабхайраве-Ваджрарудре, а Гаутаму относим лишь к проявлению вышеупомянутого.

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Дубинин (30.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

А чего Топпера так склоняли все "тантристы", он вроде, то-же самое гутарил. а сейчас согласны все)))

----------

Фил (30.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Ну вот я лично не склонял. Как раз в этом мы с ним сходились и сходимся, так что у нас прекрасные отношения при всей разнице в воззрениях.

----------

Дубинин (30.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А чего Топпера так склоняли все "тантристы", он вроде, то-же самое гутарил. а сейчас согласны все)))


Это другое. Тут - свои. А там чужие. Если я скажу другу "*мы* русские иногда ведем себя как свиньи", это одно дело. А если мне немец скажет - "*вы* русские ведете себя как свиньи" то он рискует и в торец словить.

Не-тибетонские "критики" никакими критиками не являются, а решают свои политические и психологические проблемы потому, что просто банально не полноценно в теме (ну нет такого кто б 20 лет успешно оттрубил на тибетчине, при этом не просто молился, постился, читал ламрим и писал многостраничные портянки на форумах, а реально имел знания и навыки, но потом вдруг ушел к питерским труЪ-адживикам))

2 собаки лаются - третья не мешай! (С)


самокритика направлена на то, что бы что-то улучшить, хотя бы и только в своих головах. Посторонние "критики" кроме улюлюкания не имеют иных целей.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013), Vidya (30.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.12.2013), Дубинин (30.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (30.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2013), Эделизи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Еще как-то нетибетские критики тоже порой робко прячут основы своей брутальной религии и ее происхождение. Только самые яростные смело достают и потрясают. Но никто обычно не говорит прямо - все тщательно драпируют свою номинальную цель в приятные для уха словеса: бессмертие, освобождение, прекращение страдания и т.п.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013), Дубинин (30.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (30.12.2013), Фил (30.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Давайте уж теперь займемся ваджраяной и махаяной, коль скоро с учением шраманов разобрались. Махаяна и ваджраяна также неоднородны. В дальневосточной махаяне мы можем выделить две большие ветки - чань и учение о чистой земле, в ваджраяне - сингонскую мантранаю с йогачаринской философией и тибетский буддизм с мадхьямакой (саутрантикой, на самом деле). Помимо этого, в Китае и Японии сохранилось большое количество архаичных школ буддизма. Поскольку я могу говорить лишь о том, чего знаю, буду вещать о тибетском варианте.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Вантус, слышала что с помощью практики йидама можно освободиться во втором бардо. Что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, слышала что с помощью практики йидама можно освободиться во втором бардо. Что вы об этом думаете?


Могу лишь нудно сообщить, что необычной чертой ануттарайога-тантры является привнесение трех тел на путь. При этом смерть соотносится с дхармакаей, бардо - с самбхогакаей, а новое рождение - с нирманакаей. Соответственно, сообразно данному классу тантр, вполне можно достичь "освобождения" в бардо, если достаточно успешно выполнить вышеуказанную практику. Это общеизвестно.

----------

Эделизи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Могу лишь нудно сообщить, что необычной чертой ануттарайога-тантры является привнесение трех тел на путь. При этом смерть соотносится с дхармакаей, бардо - с самбхогакаей, а новое рождение - с нирманакаей. Соответственно, сообразно данному классу тантр, вполне можно достичь "освобождения" в бардо, если достаточно успешно выполнить вышеуказанную практику. Это общеизвестно.


Спасибо. Скажите, сложно ли избежать новой нирманакайи, вот что меня интересует. Может ли мирянка достичь такого успеха в практике имея учителей, которые имеются в наличии в СНГ.

----------


## Вантус

> Спасибо. Скажите, сложно ли избежать новой нирманакайи, вот что меня интересует. Может ли мирянка достичь такого успеха в практике имея учителей, которые имеются в наличии в СНГ.


Вы точно читали предыдущее обсуждение? Сперва надо разобраться с тем, что такое "освобождение" и нужно ли оно вам. И "избежать нирманакаи" звучит весьма дико и коробит мои эстетические чувства. Вступая на путь тайной мантры, вы принимаете обеты бодхисаттвы, которые обязывают вас рождаться столько раз, сколько нужно для "освобождения" всех живых существ. Это, конечно, тоже смесь ежа и ужа (махаяны и тантры), но все же так в традиции. Более того, ваша цель, как адепта тантры - обрести все три тела и применять их для того, чтобы "освободить" всех живых существ.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Pema Sonam (10.01.2014), Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Итак, в махаяне обретаемым плодом является три тела - нирманакая, самбхогакая и дхармакая. В тантре плодом являются НЕХ по имени "иллюзорное тело", "радужное тело", "пустая форма". Это всем известно, но что же за штуковины кроются под этими словами и почему считается, что плод тантры и махаяны одинаков? Давайте разберемся, что это за тела и причем тут учение шрамана Гаутамы. Нам потребуются тексты класса "Ступени и пути".

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Tong Po (31.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вы точно читали предыдущее обсуждение? Сперва надо разобраться с тем, что такое "освобождение" и нужно ли оно вам.


То есть, если я хочу полностью исчезнуть после смерти - то мне только в тхероваду?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То есть, если я хочу полностью исчезнуть после смерти - то мне только в тхероваду?


Вам в крематориум.

----------


## Эделизи

> Вам в крематориум.

----------


## Вантус

> То есть, если я хочу полностью исчезнуть после смерти - то мне только в тхероваду?


Нет, вы можете еще вступить в локаяту, коль скоро вам так нравятся индийцы - там этот результат гарантируют автоматом. Или просто стать обычным европейским научным атеистом, с тем же эффектом.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Tong Po (31.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013), Дубинин (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014), Эделизи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Ума не приложу, зачем человеку, воспитанному в (предположительно, но с большой долей вероятности) материалистическо-атеистической парадигме, погружаться в довольно экзотическое средневековое учение, если он всего лишь хочется выпилиться из бытия во веки веков.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ума не приложу, зачем человеку, воспитанному в (предположительно, но с большой долей вероятности) материалистическо-атеистической парадигме, погружаться в довольно экзотическое средневековое учение, если он всего лишь хочется выпилиться из бытия во веки веков.


Так это он одной рукой хочет выпилиться, а другой жить хочется вечно- ну и соответсвенно ищет приемлеммые модификации этой идеи везде.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Так вот, крайне любопытно, что в текстах вроде Абхисамаяаламкары нельзя точно понять, чем же в точности является дхармакая, самбхогакая и нирманакая. Т.е. хоть и говорится о разных качествах дхармакаи - всеведении, разных способностях, всепроникновении и вечности, но о том, что же это в целом - не сообщается. Самбхогакая описывается как некое превосходное тело с разными прекрасными признаками, причем наслаждается оно счастьем махаянского учения, а нирманакая - как человеческое тело будды. Честно говоря, связь между дхармакаей махаяны и дхармакаей раннего буддизма (т.е. просто набором методов Шакьямуни) совершенно не просматривается.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Tong Po (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Так вот, крайне любопытно, что в текстах вроде Абхисамаяаламкары нельзя точно понять, чем же в точности является дхармакая, самбхогакая и нирманакая. Т.е. хоть и говорится о разных качествах дхармакаи - всеведении, разных способностях, всепроникновении и вечности, но о том, что же это в целом - не сообщается. Самбхогакая описывается как некое превосходное тело с разными прекрасными признаками, причем наслаждается оно счастьем махаянского учения, а нирманакая - как человеческое тело будды. Честно говоря, связь между дхармакаей махаяны и дхармакаей раннего буддизма (т.е. просто набором методов Шакьямуни) совершенно не просматривается.


При желании, Что там- что там- тело дхармы можно описать терминами отсутсвия чего-то, и вот чего там (в 3-й БИ, и Дхармакайи), быть не должно- вполне сходится. И так-же если тело блаженства описать как то-, чем не мучаются те- кто его не имеет-то то-же можно много аналогий сделать))

----------


## Вантус

Кажется, я начинаю понимать, откуда растут ноги у концепции, что все существа изначально будды! Для классических буддистов такой проблемы не стояло - у них цель суть полное прекращение своего бытия, а прекратиться вполне может и ранее не прекращенный. Но вот обрести вечную дхармакаю, не прекращающуюся и могучую тот, кто в принципе сложен лишь из невечного, никак не может. Вообще же это все ранняя вариация индуизма, как мне кажется. Потом и буддийскую терминологию оттуда выкинули за полной ненадобностью и получился современный индуизм.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так вот, крайне любопытно, что в текстах вроде Абхисамаяаламкары нельзя точно понять, чем же в точности является дхармакая, самбхогакая и нирманакая. Т.е. хоть и говорится о разных качествах дхармакаи - всеведении, разных способностях, всепроникновении и вечности, но о том, что же это в целом - не сообщается. Самбхогакая описывается как некое превосходное тело с разными прекрасными признаками, причем наслаждается оно счастьем махаянского учения, а нирманакая - как человеческое тело будды. Честно говоря, связь между дхармакаей махаяны и дхармакаей раннего буддизма (т.е. просто набором методов Шакьямуни) совершенно не просматривается.


Они являются тремя просветленными измерениями, пустотой, ясностью и проявлением.

----------


## Вантус

> Они являются тремя просветленными измерениями, пустотой, ясностью и проявлением.


Эти ваши слова ничего не значат, так как вы пытаетесь определить одно непонятное через другое не менее непонятное. Вот скажите, что такое "просветленное измерение"?

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Эти ваши слова ничего не значат, так как вы пытаетесь определить одно непонятное через другое не менее непонятное. Вот скажите, что такое "просветленное измерение"?


Это различные виды мудрости, почему вы уверены что я не знаю о чем говорю?

----------


## Вантус

> Это различные виды мудрости, почему вы уверены что я не знаю о чем говорю?


Т.е. дхармакая, самбхогакая и нирманакая - это различные виды мудрости? Мудрость - это свойство некоего существа, чья же это мудрость?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Т.е. дхармакая, самбхогакая и нирманакая - это различные виды мудрости? Мудрость - это свойство некоего существа, чья же это мудрость?


Да, это проявления активности ума, так чистое сознание проявляет себя через три мудрости

----------


## Вантус

> Да, это проявления активности ума, так чистое сознание проявляет себя через три мудрости


Замечательно, но что же тогда "ум"? Очевидно, что это не дхарма "читта", коей мы повседневно пользуемся, поскольку она мгновенна, а дхармакая, например, вечна.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Tong Po (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Замечательно, но что же тогда "ум"? Очевидно, что это не дхарма "читта", коей мы повседневно пользуемся, поскольку она мгновенна, а дхармакая, например, вечна.


А-ха-ха что такое ум, боюсь описать его будет не просто поскольку нет таких слов, это просто осознавние без какой-либо основы, вы можете представить что такое мысль? если да то вам понятно. Дхармакая не есть что-то отдельное, это проявление ума

----------


## Эделизи

:Smilie:

----------


## Vidya

Насчет трикайи из Jamgon Kongtrul "Book 6 Part 4", примечание 40 к стр. 80-82:



> In his General Meaning of the Hevajra Tantra,
> Kongtrul defines them in terms of the purity of different aspects of consciousness. The
> consciousness that perceives objects (’jug pa’i rnam shes), when purified through the
> phase of generation, is the manifest dimension, which accomplishes the welfare of others
> through various means. The subjective mind (yid ), which exists in relation to the
> ground-of-all (kun gzhi, ›laya) as an illusory factor to be relinquished, when purified by
> bliss, is the enjoyment dimension, which enjoys the doctrine of the universal way. The
> ground-of-all purified of adventitious stains is the reality dimension. The indivisibility
> of these three is the essential dimension (General Meaning of the Hevajra Tantra, hereafter
> cited as MH, f. 37b1-3).

----------


## Дубинин

> Замечательно, но что же тогда "ум"? Очевидно, что это не дхарма "читта", коей мы повседневно пользуемся, поскольку она мгновенна, а дхармакая, например, вечна.


Ум- это наименование, наложенное на вывод, сделанный после исследования вопроса: " а чем воспринимаются 4 элемента? Вот))

----------


## Вантус

> А-ха-ха что такое ум, боюсь описать его будет не просто поскольку нет таких слов, это просто осознавние без какой-либо основы, вы можете представить что такое мысль? если да то вам понятно. Дхармакая не есть что-то отдельное, это проявление ума


Повторю свой вопрос - что есть вечный "ум" (мы немного забегаем вперед, ибо сейчас уже пошла тантрическая концепция rig pa) и в чем его отличие от невечной обычной citta? Что есть такого в вашем "уме", что делает его отличным от citta?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Повторю свой вопрос - что есть вечный "ум" (мы немного забегаем вперед, ибо сейчас уже пошла тантрическая концепция rig pa) и в чем его отличие от невечной обычной citta? Что есть такого в вашем "уме", что делает его отличным от citta?


Разница только одна- заблуждение

----------


## Вантус

> Разница только одна- заблуждение


Повторю еще раз - citta мгновенна (без разницы, с "заблуждениями" или без), ваш "ум" - вечен. Как так?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Разница только одна- заблуждение


А как узнать, что есть не заблуждающийся ум? В Тхераваде например, не заблуждающийся ум (о способе существования дхамм)- самоликвидируется.

----------

Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

На деле все проще. Это ровным счетом та же фигня, что атман, буддхи и манас. Хватит уж робко прятать!

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Повторю еще раз - citta мгновенна (без разницы, с "заблуждениями" или без), ваш "ум" - вечен. Как так?


Почему вечен- истина всегда одна, почему мгновенна- неистинных концепций много

----------


## Алексей Л

> А как узнать, что есть не заблуждающийся ум? В тхераваде например, не заблуждающийся ум (о способе существования дхамм)- самоликвидируется.


Как узнать? только на своем опыте, больше никак, Дубинин я не отвечаю всем подряд

----------


## Вантус

> Почему вечен- истина всегда одна, почему мгновенна- неистинных концепций много


Это не ответ, а какой-то бессмысленный набор слов. Поясню, что читта - это сансарная дхарма, т.е. нечто мгновенное. Каждый момент времени возникает новая читта. А ваш "ум" - постоянен и не меняется со временем (да, это атман).

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014), Эделизи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это не ответ, а какой-то бессмысленный набор слов. Поясню, что читта - это сансарная дхарма, т.е. нечто мгновенное. Каждый момент времени возникает новая читта. А ваш "ум" - постоянен и не меняется со временем (да, это атман).


Ну не нравится не ешьте

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не ответ, а какой-то бессмысленный набор слов. Поясню, что читта - это сансарная дхарма, т.е. нечто мгновенное. Каждый момент времени возникает новая читта. А ваш "ум" - постоянен и не меняется со временем (да, это атман).


Не, ну тут никогда не меняются качества, непостоянного объекта- возможно, то есть при наличии мгновенного ума- его качества- вечны и неизменны? (он всегда на 100 % - ясен, бесформенен...)

----------


## Вантус

> Не, ну тут никогда не меняются качества, непостоянного объекта- возможно, то есть при наличии мгновенного ума- его качества- вечны и неизменны? (он всегда на 100 % - ясен, бесформенен...)


У любой мгновенной дхармы качества вечны и неизменны. Например, красная дхарма всегда красная, иначе она не красная дхарма, ибо красность -свабхава такой дхармы.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2013), Дубинин (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Итого, хочу заметить, что махаянисты признают существование некоторой нефеноменальной основы феноменов (что бы тут не говорили некоторые пандиты, тексты говорят против их точки зрения, явно утверждая вечность и деятельность посредством проявления магических тел дхармакаи).

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Народ не обманешь, он Господа нашего -за версту чует!))

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

У некоторых местных пандитов есть оригинальное возражение - что "вечность" надо понимать  в смысле саутрантиков, следующих логике, т.е. как то, что дхармакая есть только концепция (у таких саутрантиков вечное - это синоним концептуального). Т.е. вся дхармакая - это просто такая душеполезная концепция. Но если читать трактаты основателей махаяны, то там дхармакая фигурирует явно как субъект.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Tong Po (31.12.2013), Дубинин (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (31.12.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но если читать трактаты основателей махаяны, то там дхармакая фигурирует явно как субъект.


Цитаты в студию!

----------


## Вантус

> Цитаты в студию!


Цитаты навалим. Только скажите мне, для начала, как концепция может обладать, например, 4 безмерными или 6 сверхзнаниями? Рекомендую также помедитировать над фрагментом Абхисамаяламкары про Дхармакаю (Конзе, с. 97):




> The following are regarded as (the special features, not found among the Disciples, of) the *Buddha's cognition* which results from resolve: it does not turn towards an (external) object, it is free from attachment, unobstructed,* abides for ever*, and is able to solve all questioqs.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Только скажите мне, для начала, как концепция может обладать, например, 4 безмерными или 6 сверхзнаниями?


Так это дхармакая как прилагательное. Буддха _какой_?--дхармотелый.

----------


## Вантус

> Так это дхармакая как прилагательное. Буддха _какой_?--дхармотелый.


Поясните свою мысль, пожалуйста. Она слишком коанистична для меня.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поясните свою мысль, пожалуйста. Она слишком коанистична для меня.


4 безмерными обладает тот дядька, кого характеризуют словом дхармакая. В ещё более переносном смысле можно говорить и так, что дхармакая (концепция) обладает 4 безмерными.
Неужели сложно?

----------


## Вантус

> 4 безмерными обладает тот дядька, кого характеризуют словом дхармакая. В ещё более переносном смысле можно говорить и так, что дхармакая (концепция) обладает 4 безмерными.
> Неужели сложно?


Это не сложно, но несколько противоречит тому же тексту, в котором дядька характеризуется как нирманакая. Да, натягивать махаяну на шравакский глобус непросто.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Ондрий (31.12.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не сложно, но несколько противоречит тому же тексту, в котором дядька характеризуется как нирманакая.


И где противоречие?
Дхармотелость дядьки Шакьямуни и пр. есть основа его искусных адаптаций, то бишь нирманакаи, и приятного с ним общения--самбхогакаи.



> 61. In all universes, the beatific body is distinguished by its gather-
> ing of hosts, its buddha-lands, its names, its bodies, its spiritual be-
> atitudes, and its activities.
> 62. The reality body is considered equal, subtle, and integrated
> with that (beatific body); it is also considered the cause of the mas-
> tery of beatitude, (when buddhas) manifest beatitudes at (their)
> pleasure.


Просто шастрины абстрагировали из дядьки его лучшие качества и стали говорить о вечной дхармакае-концепции, ну а боговеры видят в этом то brahma, то Izvaram.

----------


## Вантус

> Просто шастрины абстрагировали из дядьки его лучшие качества и стали говорить о вечной дхармакае-концепции, ну а боговеры видят в этом то brahma, то Izvaram.


Мне кажется, что вы додумываете за шастринов. т.е. ваша трактовка возможна, но антиисторична (не для средневекового индуса возможна, но лишь для современного исследователя индусов, пренебрегающего методом исторического материализма и рассматривающего философские концепции вне общества, их породившего). После Нового Года займемся этим.

----------


## Вантус

Я заметил, что есть группа граждан, которые пытаются понимать махаянские трактаты в иносказательном смысле (возможном, но чуждом самой традиции) в духе шраваков. В традиции предполагают, что Дхармакая может являть много Самбхогакай и Нирманакай, и что не Дхармакая суть абстракция благих качеств Нирманакаи (как у @*Денис Евгеньев*), а как раз наоборот, Нирманакая суть производная Дхармакаи. Разумеется, это тоже можно толковать иносказательно, в духе, что всегда живой в делах своих Ленин готовит верных ленинцев, но это жесткий глобус.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013), Михаил_ (30.06.2018), Пема Ванчук (08.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Из лекций Лам из Ньингма, что я слушал, (Патрул Р, Чоки Н. Р, и иных) однозначно вроде Дхармакайя- суть источник иных Кай..именно как иллюзорных видимостей, явленных на благо всех.

----------


## Вантус

> Из лекций Лам из Ньингма, что я слушал, (Патрул Р, Чоки Н. Р, и иных) однозначно вроде Дхармакайя- суть источник иных Кай..именно как иллюзорных видимостей, явленных на благо всех.


Это понятно, что в традиции именно так. Но тут пытаются утверждать, что это - позднейшее искажение боговерующими и подлинный смысл в том, что дхармакая - это корпус всяких дхармических концепций и свойств, а нирманакая - это человек, обладающий таковыми концепциями. Разумеется, это сущая фигня, так как концепция - это лишь набор сансарных дхарм, а дхармакая по определению не относится к таким наборам.

----------

Дубинин (31.12.2013), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это понятно, что в традиции именно так. Но тут пытаются утверждать, что это - позднейшее искажение боговерующими и подлинный смысл в том, что дхармакая - это корпус всяких дхармических концепций и свойств, а нирманакая - это человек, обладающий таковыми концепциями. Разумеется, это сущая фигня, так как концепция - это лишь набор сансарных дхарм, а дхармакая по определению не относится к таким наборам.


Ну вы даете, Вантус! Как мы можем понять Дхармакаю, не опираясь на слова изначально? Ведь в ванге Анутттарайоги четвёртое посвящение -- посвящение словом -- как раз об  этом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну вы даете, Вантус! Как мы можем понять Дхармакаю, не опираясь на слова изначально? Ведь в ванге Анутттарайоги четвёртое посвящение -- посвящение словом -- как раз об  этом.


А тебе лень было пару постов выше почитать? Он здесь о том, что знаменитое описание Дхармакайи- с частицей не, подходит и под Тантру и под Тхераваду, а вот Дхармакая- как основа и источник всяких благих качеств- в Тхераваде требует иносказания (типа это просто свобода их проявлять, когда нет не свободы омрачений), а в тантре- по его мнению- прямо отсылается к качествам "троицы"-атма-буддхи, манас, т.е. вечность и прочее...

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А тебе лень было пару постов выше почитать? Он здесь о том, что знаминитое описание Дхармакайи- с частицей не, подходит и под Тантру и под Тхераваду, а вот Дхармакая- как основа и источник всяких благих качеств- в Тхераваде требует иносказания (типа это просто свобода их проявлять, когда нет не свободы омрачений), а в тантре- по его мнению- прямо отсылается к качествам "троицы"-атма-буддхи, манас, т.е. вечность и прочее...


И тебя с Новым годом тоже!

----------


## Фил

> Ума не приложу, зачем человеку, воспитанному в (предположительно, но с большой долей вероятности) материалистическо-атеистической парадигме, погружаться в довольно экзотическое средневековое учение, если он всего лишь хочется выпилиться из бытия во веки веков.





> Так это он одной рукой хочет выпилиться, а другой жить хочется вечно- ну и соответсвенно ищет приемлеммые модификации этой идеи везде.


А вы оба, таким образом предполагаете, что "самовыпиливание" это такая простая и очевидная вещь, что весь буддизм не про это?
А про что еще, как не про "выпиливание" "само"?
Можно совершенно не хотеть никакой вечности, но выпилиться ой как трудно!
Пока не поймешь, что никакого "само" нет, выпилить его и невозможно.
Кто бы чего ни говорил.
Все кто хотел - уже давно повесились, выкинулись из окна, застрелились и отравились.
А у кого представление о "само" есть, тот никогда так не сделает.

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну вы даете, Вантус! Как мы можем понять Дхармакаю, не опираясь на слова изначально? Ведь в ванге Анутттарайоги четвёртое посвящение -- посвящение словом -- как раз об  этом.


Вы вероятно не в курсе, но четвертое посвящение дается словами концепций только в гелуг. Всюду в других местах оно дается символами. Т.е. существет то, что называют "прямое и непрямое указание на природу реальности", так вот, в гелуг используют "непрямое указание", т.е. описывают прасангические концепции, а в других школах используют еще и аллегории времен махасиддхов.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> А вы оба, таким образом предполагаете, что "самовыпиливание" это такая простая и очевидная вещь, что весь буддизм не про это?
> А про что еще, как не про "выпиливание" "само"?
> Можно совершенно не хотеть никакой вечности, но выпилиться ой как трудно!
> Пока не поймешь, что никакого "само" нет, выпилить его и невозможно.
> Кто бы чего ни говорил.
> Все кто хотел - уже давно повесились, выкинулись из окна, застрелились и отравились.
> А у кого представление о "само" есть, тот никогда так не сделает.


Я не понял, что вы хотели сказать? После знакомства с 1БИ (в полном объёме), замотивированный избавиться от 1 БИ, начинает разбираться как оно всё  устроенно- (2 БИ), ну и соответсвенно в процессе (3 БИ), получает -4 БИ (включая и: "...что никакого "само" нет..."). Ну а мотивируется он именно "самовыпилом".

----------

Мяснов (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну вы даете, Вантус! Как мы можем понять Дхармакаю, не опираясь на слова изначально? Ведь в ванге Анутттарайоги четвёртое посвящение -- посвящение словом -- как раз об  этом.


Думаю, "слово" четвертого посвящения - это своего рода _логос_, а вовсе не то, что в быту называют словом.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Вантус (02.01.2014), Ондрий (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я не понял, что вы хотели сказать? После знакомства с 1БИ (в полном объёме), замотивированный избавиться от 1 БИ, начинает разбираться как оно всё устроенно устроенно- (2 БИ), ну и соответсвенно в процессе (3 БИ), получает -4 БИ (включая и: "...что никакого "само" нет..."). Ну а мотивируется он именно "самовыпилом".


Ну да. 
А Алекс говорит, зачем нужно экзотическое учение?
А какое еще учение?
Есть какое то еще учение об анатта?
Материализм не подходит. Материализм это самая что ни на есть махровая атта, да еще и смертная! Очень печальное учение!

----------

Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Эделизи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Материализм не подходит. Материализм это самая что ни на есть махровая атта, да еще и смертная! Очень печальное учение!


*Хлоп* Атмавада не охватывает материализм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Хлоп* Атмавада не охватывает материализм.


Охватывает, если признавать самость дхарм, как в вайбхашике.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А вообще, если сутры Третьего поворота перевести и издать (в первую очередь Махапаринирвану), представление о буддизме сильно изменится на Западе.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Ондрий (02.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> Материализм не подходит. Материализм это самая что ни на есть махровая атта, да еще и смертная! Очень печальное учение!


Я не уверен, что учение о том, что сознание- это одна из функций материи, вообще утверждает или отрицает атту. А по эффективности борьбы со страхом смерти, путём не нахождения некого "себя", материализм не менее эффективен (просто это даётся на откуп заинтерессованному человеку, а не прописанно в доктрине- достаточно обладать более-менее развитым мозгом- и материалист сделает вывод об анната- легко).

----------


## Вантус

> Охватывает, если признавать самость дхарм, как в вайбхашике.


Не принимается, так как марксизм, не признающий таковую - материализм.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну а мотивируется он именно "самовыпилом".


Какой ещё "самовыпил"? )  Перечитайте хотя бы жизнеописание Сиддхардхи Гаутамы. Цель буддиста - пробуждение; мотивация - наличие в мире страдания, несовершенства (дуккха).

----------


## Вантус

> Какой ещё "самовыпил"? )  Перечитайте хотя бы жизнеописание Сиддхардхи Гаутамы. Цель буддиста - пробуждение; мотивация - наличие в мире страдания, несовершенства (дуккха).


Ваше (всех шраманов) Пробуждение = самовыпил. Возражайте, если сможете!

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> ...  аллегории времен махасиддхов.


более того, демонстрация символов была зачастую и собственно методом обучения у них же, а так же своеобразным "фильтром" отсева не годных к...

----------


## Дубинин

> Какой ещё "самовыпил"? )  Перечитайте хотя бы жизнеописание Сиддхардхи Гаутамы. Цель буддиста - пробуждение; мотивация - наличие в мире страдания, несовершенства (дуккха).


Сорри, это термин Ондрия)). Всё так- Пробуждением, только вообще понять-захотеть что нужно пробуждаться, можно только после знакомства с 1БИ, и сильного неприятия её- именно это и назвал: желанием "самовыпила".

----------

Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ваше (всех шраманов) Пробуждение = самовыпил. Возражайте, если сможете!


Ну раз уж Вы настаиваете на использовании совершенно некорректного термина "самовыпиливание", применительно к Дхамме Будды Шакьямуни, частью которой является учение об Анатта, то даже в этом случае, это будет не Пробуждение, а лишь его следствие. Пробуждение = прекращение неведения(авидья), а "самовыпил" - это то, что происходит естественным образом после пробуждения. (см. Патичча-самуппаду).

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну раз уж Вы настаиваете на использовании совершенно некорректного термина "самовыпиливание", применительно к Дхамме Будды Шакьямуни, частью которой является учение об Анатта, то даже в этом случае, это будет не Пробуждение, а лишь его следствие. Пробуждение = прекращение неведения(авидья), а "самовыпил" - это то, что происходит естественным образом после пробуждения. (см. Патичча-самуппаду).


Т.е. у вас вопрос только в том, что этот термин имеет слишком неуважительное звучание? Ладно, не будем трогать ваши религиозные чувства.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. у вас вопрос только в том, что этот термин имеет слишком неуважительное звучание? Ладно, не будем трогать ваши религиозные чувства.


Нет. Просто этот "термин" говорит о крайне примитивном понимании  Учения шрамана Будды Шакьямуни. )

----------


## Вантус

> Нет. Просто этот "термин" говорит о крайне примитивном понимании  Учения шрамана Будды Шакьямуни. )


Да, о примитивном. Т.е. о простом, очищенном от словесной шелухи понимании.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, меня всегда забавляло, как буддисты доказывают анатму через разбор индивида на дхармы, забывая, что целое не равно механической груде частей. Так, например, часы не равны груде шестерней, составляющих часы. Для преодоления этого были придуманы читта-випраюкта-самскары, но все равно в системе остались нехилые такие баги.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (02.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, о примитивном. Т.е. о простом, очищенном от словесной шелухи понимании.


Будда говорит о прекращении пяти кхандх, которые есть дуккха, ни о каком "самовыпиливании" речи с суттах не идёт. Т.е. "термин" Ваш является не эссенцией, а суррогатом. ))

----------


## Вантус

> Будда говорит о прекращении пяти кхандх, которые есть дуккха, ни о каком "самовыпиливании" речи с суттах не идёт. Т.е. "термин" Ваш является не эссенцией, а суррогатом. ))


Что есть "прекращение пяти скандх"? Это есть то, что люди, которые и слыхом о сансаре не слышали, называют смертью. За что я люблю шраманов - их результат обязательно будет обретен, есть ли сансара или нет.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, меня всегда забавляло, как буддисты доказывают анатму через разбор индивида на дхармы, забывая, что целое не равно механической груде частей.


Там же речь не о равенстве целого и собрания частей, а о присвоении имени, то есть о присвоении разрушимому собранию статуса чего-то истинно-сущего.
Такое присвоение - это заведомо неправильное суждение, составляющее основу неведения (грубого).
Если его отвергнуть, открывается возможность двух различных пониманий истинно-сущего: 1) его вообще нет ни в каком смысле и 2) оно есть, но не охватывается понятийными конструктами.

----------

Ашвария (02.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Однако же, я сам хочу превзойти свое тело и свое сознание и проникнуть в суть самого такого явления, как сознание, в само свойство _отражения_ материи, что дает жизнь и разум мне и всем другим. Ваш шрамана не учил об этом, а наши махасиддхи - учили. Поэтому мне с ними по пути. Хто знает - вдруг я достигну понимания? Мне ясно, что современные ламы и подобные мне ни разу не помощники, ибо их цель, главным образом, в экономической и религиозной сфере, так что надеяться можно только лишь на себя.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Там же речь не о равенстве целого и собрания частей, а о присвоении имени, то есть о присвоении разрушимому собранию статуса чего-то истинно-сущего.


Это все сражение с воздушными замками давно почившей ньяи или даже еще боле архаичных учений.



> Такое присвоение - это заведомо неправильное суждение, составляющее основу неведения (грубого).
> Если его отвергнуть, открывается возможность двух различных пониманий истинно-сущего: 1) его вообще нет ни в каком смысле и 2) оно есть, но не охватывается понятийными конструктами.


Ложность такого присвоения довольно очевидна, а вот дальнейшее весьма увлекательно, но чем дальше исследуется, тем сильнее уводит от понимания.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не принимается, так как марксизм, не признающий таковую - материализм.


Признавать "объективную реальность, данную нам в ощущениях" - это и означает признавать самость дхарм.

----------

Нико (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Признавать "объективную реальность, данную нам в ощущениях" - это и означает признавать самость дхарм.


Процитируйте полностью. Тогда станет видно, что не означает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако же, я сам хочу превзойти свое тело и свое сознание и проникнуть в суть самого такого явления, как сознание, в само свойство _отражения_ материи, что дает жизнь и разум мне и всем другим. Ваш шрамана не учил об этом..


Да, наш шрамана не учил об этом, он учил пути к самостоятельному постижению этого. А на вопросы тех, кто жаждал прямых ответов, он отвечал молчанием.)

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Да, наш шрамана не учил об этом, он учил пути к самостоятельному постижению этого. А на вопросы тех, кто жаждал прямых ответов, он отвечал молчанием.)


Он вообще не про это учил. Он учил _страданию и прекращению страдания_. Меня это не особо интересует.

----------

Ондрий (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Признавать "объективную реальность, данную нам в ощущениях" - это и означает признавать самость дхарм.


Коль скоро вы не цитируете, я процитирую Ленина (Материализм и эмпириокритицизм):



> Мах выражает ту же мысль попроще, без философских выкрутас: "То, что мы называем материей, есть только известная закономерная связь элементов ("ощущений")" ("Анализ ощущений", с. 265). Маху кажется, что, выставляя такое утверждение, он производит "радикальный переворот" в обычном мировоззрении. На деле это старый-престарый субъективный идеализм, нагота которого прикрыта словечком "элемент".
> ...
> И наоборот, признание той философской линии, которую отрицают идеалисты и агностики, выражается определениями: материя есть то, что, действуя на наши органы чувств, производит ощущение; материя есть объективная реальность, данная нам в ощущении, и т. п.


Короче говоря, материя суть феноменальное отражение объективной реальности, причем мы сами суть часть этой реальности и видим ее как материю. Объективная же реальность - это истинносущая природа всех феноменальных явлений у марксистов. Причем Энгельс разъяснял, что имена и прочее существуют лишь в сознании познающего и связаны с объективной реальностью цепями биологической и социальной эволюции, приспособлении человека к этой реальности.

----------

Дубинин (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (08.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Он вообще не про это учил. Он учил _страданию и прекращению страдания_. Меня это не особо интересует.


лично для меня и это не проблема, проблема в том, _что именно_ считать прекращением страдания, точнее и путь и результат сходен с лечением перхоти гильотиной, какой бы лютой эта перхоть не была.

----------

Вантус (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (Материализм и эмпириокритицизм):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				материя есть то, что, действуя на наши органы чувств, производит ощущение


И что поменялось? Здесь сказано, что материя, действуя на материю, производит нематериальное.
ИМХО, это вздор.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> лично для меня и это не проблема, проблема в том, _что именно_ считать прекращением страдания, точнее и путь и результат сходен с лечением перхоти гильотиной, какой бы лютой эта перхоть не была.


Совершенно неуместная аналогия. Почему я и говорил, что ваш термин "самовыпиливание" указывает на непонимание обсуждаемого предмета.




> "Вот самомнение «я» монаха отброшено, его корень уничтожен, сделан подобным обрубку пальмы, лишён условий для развития, не сможет возникнуть в будущем. Вот каким образом монах является Благородным с приспущенным знаменем, со сброшенным грузом, неопутанным.
> И когда дэвы вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати, ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на это». И почему? Потому Татхагату нельзя отследить даже здесь и сейчас.
> Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа»


МН 22

----------

Ittosai (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> лично для меня и это не проблема, проблема в том, _что именно_ считать прекращением страдания, точнее и путь и результат сходен с лечением перхоти гильотиной, какой бы лютой эта перхоть не была.


Каждому времени, каждому обществу, каждому человеку - своя философия. О том и бородатые махапандиты вещали. В разлагающемся родоплеменном - начинающемся рабовладельческом строе Индии шраманская философия пошла на ура.

----------


## Вантус

> И что поменялось? Здесь сказано, что материя, действуя на материю, производит нематериальное.
> ИМХО, это вздор.


У марксистов нет нематериального, увы вам. Разделение сознание-материя ими принимается для удобства построения гносеологии, а так сознание - одно из свойств материи, что я вам писал много раз с цитатами. Так что одно материальное действует на другое, давая еще одно материальное. К тому же я написал вам довольно явно, что материя - сама по себе _феноменальное_ отражение реальности.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У марксистов нет нематериального, увы вам. Разделение сознание-материя ими принимается для удобства, а так сознание - одно из свойств материи, что я вам писал много раз с цитатами. Так что одно материальное действует на другое, давая еще одно материальное.


То есть ощущение - это материальное? увы мне, увы )))

----------


## Вантус

> То есть ощущение - это материальное? увы мне, увы )))


Ощущение - предельно материально.  Вам оно видится нематериальном из-за авидьи (неспособности воспринимать некоторые виды материи напрямую)  :Smilie:

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Совершенно неуместная аналогия. Почему я и говорил, что ваш термин "самовыпиливание" указывает на непонимание обсуждаемого предмета.


Не стОит вести дискуссию с позиции "вы ничего не понимаете", если не знаешь собеседника, т.к. это может привести к неожиданному результату). Итак, непонимание обсуждаемого предмета означает, что махаяну и, тем более, ваджраяну некоторые пытаются осмысливать с позиции шравак относительно природы сознания. А это есть большая ошибка.

----------


## Вантус

> Совершенно неуместная аналогия. Почему я и говорил, что ваш термин "самовыпиливание" указывает на непонимание обсуждаемого предмета.
> 
> 
> 
> МН 22


Давайте демонтируем словесные рюшки! Говорится, что существа по сущности нет, поэтому некому и умирать. Однако, существам не легче от того, что они - просто такая форма существования материи, продукт эволюции позвоночных, самовоспроизводящееся вещество. И это не особо интересный результат - спокойно помереть, осознав себя не более чем веществом. Коль скоро мы не обычное вещество, а вещество, способное к накоплению в себе _объективной информации_ (кодированных всякими химикатами байтов) об окружающем веществе, то бессмысленно превращаться в вещество более примитивного устройства, на мой взгляд. Куда интереснее разобраться в том, что же вокруг и как оно работает, коли есть такая возможность.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Дубинин (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (02.01.2014), Паня (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ощущение - предельно материально.  Вам оно видится нематериальном из-за авидьи (неспособности воспринимать некоторые виды материи напрямую)


С т.зр. марксизма оно возможно и так.
В буддизме же речь в первую очередь не о каком-то особом восприятии чего-то, а о снятии субъект-объектной дихотомии.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Итак, непонимание обсуждаемого предмета означает, что махаяну и, тем более, ваджраяну некоторые пытаются осмысливать с позиции шравак относительно природы сознания. А это есть большая ошибка.


А причем здесь махаяна и ваджраяна? Я говорил лишь о некорректности термина "самовыпиливание" по отношению к Учению Будды, содержащегося в суттах Палийского канона.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> С т.зр. марксизма оно возможно и так.
> В буддизме же речь в первую очередь не о каком-то особом восприятии чего-то, а о снятии субъект-объектной дихотомии.


В марксизме нет деления на субъект и объект в конечном смысле, что является необычной чертой этого вида материализма. Делят только для удобства, повторю. Почитайте раннего Маркса про _отчуждение_. Однако, свернем про Маркса. Можете поверить, что у него дхармы а) реальны б) лишены свабхавы.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

и еще, сарва дхарма дукхам есть не более чем объект веры, логически не выводимый и прямо или косвенно не наблюдаемый постулат. В противном случае, каждая цивилизация при наличии хоть одного _немного_ умного гражданина доходила бы до этого с неизменным результатом исчезновения оной цивилизации. (претьекабудд оставим в покое, т.к. они не учат). Чего не наблюдается. В этом случае, несогласные с такими _постулатами_ занимаются другими онтологическими системами. И можно было бы для себя окончательно закрыть вопрос с шраманской религией, но есть интересные лазейки в виде совершенно иной онтологии ваджраяны, которая есть частично наследница астика с внешней терминолгической отделкой шраманской религии. В этой связи проблема найратьмя-пудгалы перестает "пугать" т.к. она опирается на более глубинные механизмы бытия. И вот тут уже совершенно не пугает исчезновение личности Ондрия для Ондрия. Т.к. Ондрия не существовало истинно (следите за руками - я говорю пока буддийскими терминами), то и пугаться его исчезновению некому. Однако и не утверждается что кроме этого ничего нет, а дхарма "нирвана" как термин имеет совсем иные св-ва. Точнее - дополнительные. Ригпа, нирвана, татхата, дхармакая (и т.д. - брахман, парашива и проч.) все это базис для разворачивания любых иллюзорных личностей после пробуждения. Такая вот игра татхаты утверждается в не-шраманских системах.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Аурум (02.01.2014), Вантус (02.01.2014), Дубинин (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> и еще, сарва дхарма дукхам есть не более чем объект веры, логически не выводимый и прямо или косвенно не наблюдаемый постулат.


Я думаю, что это просто такой шраманский мотиватор (работает на индийцах Железного Века, проверено, на других разработчиками не тестировалось).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Давайте демонтируем словесные рюшки! Говорится, что существа по сущности нет, поэтому некому и умирать. Однако, существам не легче от того, что они - просто такая форма существования материи, продукт эволюции позвоночных, самовоспроизводящееся вещество. И это не особо интересный результат - спокойно помереть, осознав себя не более чем веществом. Коль скоро мы не обычное вещество, а вещество, способное к накоплению в себе _объективной информации_ (кодированных всякими химикатами байтов) об окружающем веществе, то бессмысленно превращаться в вещество более примитивного устройства, на мой взгляд. Куда интереснее разобраться в том, что же вокруг и как оно работает, коли есть такая возможность.


Конечно бессмысленно. И признаться, мне совершенно непонятно откуда у Вас "такое" представление о целях и пути, проповеданных Буддой? ) Первоначальным толчком к поискам истины у Сиддхартхи Гаутамы было именно желание разобраться в том, что же вокруг. Когда Будда анализировал процесс Пробуждения, он сказал, что оно состояло из двух видов знаний:

_"Сначала знание закономерности Дхармы,
потом знание освобождения."_

Первое знание, закономерности Дхармы, – это поддающаяся описанию часть процесса пробуждения; хотя второе знание, Освобождения, не поддается описанию именно оно обеспечивает ценность первого. Когда полностью освобождаешься от всего страдания и мучений, знаешь, что полностью овладел миром конструкций, и можешь поручиться за полезность прямых знаний (виджджа), которые привели к этой свободе. Здесь правда – это просто то, как устроен мир; истинное знание проверяется тем, насколько умело можешь обращаться с миром. Т.е. именно понимание того, как оно всё работает и способно привести к освобождению, ну или "самовыпиливанию", если хотите. ))

----------

Ittosai (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Сергей Ч, вы точно хотите, чтоб я разбирал вашу речь? Не обратитесь ли вы по результатам в православие?

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю, что это просто такой шраманский мотиватор (работает на индийцах Железного Века, проверено, на других разработчиками не тестировалось).


вообще это довольно уникальный исторический эксперимент т.к. нигде ни в каких религиях больше не наблюдается отказ в любой форме посмертного существования. Словесная шелуха, думаю, их не смущала и сакридагамины и анагамины и архаты прекрасно понимали что их ждет. И желали этого. Вот что удивительно. 

Клуб самоубийц или приключения принца Сиддхартхи Флоризеля.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Аурум (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей Ч, вы точно хотите, чтоб я разбирал вашу речь? Не обратитесь ли вы по результатам в православие?


Подобного рода пафос в Ваших речах не делает Вас чести! )

----------


## Вантус

> вообще это довольно уникальный исторический эксперимент т.к. нигде ни в каких религиях больше не наблюдается отказ в любой форме посмертного существования. Словесная шелуха, думаю, их не смущала и сакридагамины и анагамины и архаты прекрасно понимали что их ждет. И желали этого. Вот что удивительно. 
> 
> Клуб самоубийц или приключения принца Сиддхартхи Флоризеля.


Я думаю, что там был какой-то ужос. Может переход от родоплеменного строя (большой семьи, по сути) к государству влечет сильнейший стресс у человека?

----------


## Вантус

> Подобного рода пафос в Ваших речах не делает Вас чести! )


Я серьезно спрашиваю. Вон, тибетопоклонники как бугуртят, а я ведь как бы ваджраянец, как и они, вроде бы, и стесняюсь очень уж жестко раскручивать, а к тхераваде-то у меня и вовсе никаких чувств нет и я могу пилить совсем по-всякому.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю, что там был какой-то ужос. Может переход от родоплеменного строя (большой семьи, по сути) к государству влечет сильнейший стресс у человека?


Думаешь рабам у греков, египтян, латинян, семитов и проч. было слаще? Воины Македонского (кшатрии, как лучшие роды для будд!)))  чота не молились "О великий Кронос! Сожри меня, как детей своих, да так чтобы я вообще перестал существовать!"

Астика даже шудрам не отказывала в мокше, ну конечно в следующих жизнях, а не в "этой". Если бы была в индии такая жесть (первое что приходит на ум), то цари бы потом ей не занимались, выводя очередную шраманскую секту настика на уровень имперской религии.

----------


## Вантус

> Думаешь рабам у греков, египтян, латинян, семитов и проч. было слаще? Астика даже шудрам не отказывала в мокше, ну конечно в следующих жизнях, а не в "этой". Если бы была в индии такая жесть (первое что приходит на ум), то цари бы потом ей не занимались, выведя очередную шраманскую секту настика на уровень имперской религии.


Царям было выгодно - настики подрывали монополию брахманов на мокшу и прочее, ослабляли, таким образом, родовую аристократию, которая опиралась на брахманизм. К тому же, надо обновить историю Древнего Мира - вдруг подобные феномены были не только в Индии, просто не прижились.

----------

Ондрий (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Первое, что мне приходит в голову - даосы, которые превозносили недеяние и возврат к первозданному хаосу (не только телесное бессмертие они искали, но и вот такую штуковину).

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я серьезно спрашиваю. Вон, тибетопоклонники как бугуртят, а я ведь как бы ваджраянец, как и они, вроде бы, и стесняюсь очень уж жестко раскручивать, а к тхераваде-то у меня и вовсе никаких чувств нет и я могу пилить совсем по-всякому.


Насчет ваджраяны ничего не могу сказать. Вполне допускаю, что Вы являетесь сведущим в этой области знаний человеком. Но что касается тхеравады, то я пока не вижу никаких оснований для бугурта. )

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Царям было выгодно - настики подрывали монополию брахманов на мокшу и прочее, ослабляли, таким образом, родовую аристократию, которая опиралась на брахманизм. К тому же, надо обновить историю Древнего Мира - вдруг подобные феномены были не только в Индии, просто не прижились.


Считаешь что Ашока был не добровольно заблуждающимся, а обычным мошенником, как и все государи всех времен и народов подкармливая исторически выгодную религию? А сам тайно молился Шиве? 

Мне кажется было чуть чуть сложнее. Вопрос качества пропаганды еще никто не отменял и забить баки очередному радже (=кшатрию, воину) было не так сложно. Вспомним простой пример Распутина и прочих крутившихся у царский семей.

Но то, что шраманская религия утверждает лучшую варну кшатриев для будд - подозрительно. Не брахманов - где казалось бы более образованные и умные люди, но военную аристократию.

----------


## Вантус

> Насчет ваджраяны ничего не могу сказать. Вполне допускаю, что Вы являетесь сведущим в этой области знаний человеком. Но что касается тхеравады, то я пока не вижу никаких оснований для бугурта. )


Это лишь потому, что тхеравадины мне не делали ничего дурного и я тоже не хочу им вредить. )

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Считаешь что Ашока был не добровольно заблуждающимся, а обычным мошенником, как и все государи всех времен и народов подкармливая исторически выгодную религию?


Говорят, что он зарезал всех своих братьев ради власти, а может, он сделал и еще что-нибудь этакое, да так, что по брахманским меркам быть ему лягушкой до конца кальпы, а то и поболее, так что он почел "освобождение" более приятным вариантом. Кстати, весьма любопытно, что 
1. В конце жизни Чандрагупта Маурья отказался от трона и принял аскезу, руководствуясь указаниями джайнского учителя Бхадрабаху, закончив жизнь от добровольного голодания в Шраванабелагола.
2. Биндусара был адживиком.
3. Ашока был буддистом.

Т.е. Маурьи изначально поддерживали шраманов.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Говорят, что он зарезал всех своих братьев ради власти, а может, он сделал и еще что-нибудь этакое, да так, что по брахманским меркам быть ему лягушкой до конца кальпы, а то и поболее, так что он почел "освобождение" более приятным вариантом.


"болезнь царей" мало кто избегал в те времена. Даже Индре приписывают эпитимью после убийства Раваны. Хотя эти индро-дравидские побасенки к реальному ведийскому Индре не имеют, конечно, никакого отношения.

----------


## Вантус

Но все равно шраманы меня подкупают своей абсолютно плоской, безжалостной и древней системой. Это ж дыхание старины настолько же далекой, как если бы внезапно ты пошел в Эрмитаж, в египетский зал, и поговорил бы со внезапно ожившей мумией, лежащей там, о ее египетском житье-бытье.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но все равно шраманы меня подкупают своей абсолютно плоской, безжалостной и древней системой. Это ж дыхание старины настолько же далекой, как если бы внезапно ты пошел в Эрмитаж, в египетский зал, и поговорил бы со внезапно ожившей мумией, лежащей там, о ее египетском житье-бытье.


нууу.. если с такой т.з. брать, то с раввином пообщаться будет проще и может даже конструктивнее. И отрезать себе всяко поменьше придется  :Wink:  нежели в этих ваших капалических культах. А твои "ожившие мумии" сейчас, увы, способны только воспроизводить то, что было записано давно давно беря за вход в музей.

----------


## Вантус

> нууу.. если с такой т.з. брать, то с раввином пообщаться будет проще и может даже конструктивнее. И отрезать себе всяко поменьше придется  нежели в этих ваших капалических культах. А твои "ожившие мумии" сейчас, увы, способны только воспроизводить то, что было записано давно давно беря за вход в музей.


Раввинов я тоже люблю, равно как и библию почитывать. Меня всегда привлекало жутковатое чувство глубокой древности.

----------


## Нико

> Раввинов я тоже люблю, равно как и библию почитывать. Меня всегда привлекало жутковатое чувство глубокой древности.


Вантус,
1) "Самовыпил" -- это "выпил сам"?
2) Как "лишенное свабхавы" может быть равнозначно "реальному"?

----------


## Shus

*Вантус, Ондрий*
Тут вероятно проблема в т.ч. и в географии. В "религиозной" и "философской" истории Индии ее обычно как бы нет, а она на самом деле есть.
Арьварта (арии, варны, и впоследствии брахманы и пр.) - это водораздел бассейнов Инда и Ганга и (в последующем) далее до Праяги - слияние Ганга и Джамуны. Расположенная на востоке Магадха в арийском (и соответственно раннеебрахманском) контексте - это страна млеччхов. 
Просто невероятное скопление шраманов между Варанаси (древ. Каши) и Раджагрихой (прямо какая-то философская Запорожская Сечь) в литературе вроде бы объясняется с использованием терминов цари, кшатрии, варны, брахманы, кланы и пр., хотя есть обоснованные подозрения, что там все было очень не так, как в арьяварте, а в последующих описаниях многое просто "прикручено" к общеиндийскому контексту. Сейчас  и на эту тему уже пишут помаленьку, но поскольку данных о ранней Индии катастрофически мало многое выглядит просто умозрительным. 
На русском (обзор): http://human.snauka.ru/2012/10/1711
Вот книга Бронкхорст (она типа хедлайнер в этом вопросе): J. Bronkhorst "Greater Magadha : studies in the culture of early India" (есть в сети).

----------

Miruka Ze (02.01.2014), Вантус (02.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (02.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Как прекрасно начался год (я не только про эту тему)! Модераторы, вот только попробуйте что-нибудь удалить в этой теме: вас неизбежно постигнет гнев Бхайрави.

----------

Аурум (02.01.2014), Вантус (02.01.2014), Дубинин (02.01.2014), Ондрий (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я не уверен, что учение о том, что сознание- это одна из функций материи, вообще утверждает или отрицает атту. А по эффективности борьбы со страхом смерти, путём не нахождения некого "себя", материализм не менее эффективен (просто это даётся на откуп заинтерессованному человеку, а не прописанно в доктрине- достаточно обладать более-менее развитым мозгом- и материалист сделает вывод об анната- легко).


Кому легко, а кому и совсем нелегко.
Практики - нет, эстетики - нет, традиции - нет.
В таких условиях себе таких дворцов Гауди в башке нагородить можно - потом разбирать замучаешься  :Smilie: 
Я смотрю основной баттхерт СПб-тхеравады был "буддизм превращается в просто психотехнику".

Да слава богу, что в буддизме есть психотехника, иначе бы он превратился в копролит, не более того.
Термин "самовыпил", кстати, совершенно меня не задевает.

Это задевать будет любителей латентной атты  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 2) Как "лишенное свабхавы" может быть равнозначно "реальному"?


Как татхата (Алюс с Андреем, кстати, так и переводят татхату: "Реальность")

----------


## Сергей Хос

> неизбежно постигнет гнев Бхайрави.


и Дурги )))

----------


## Нико

> Как татхата (Алюс с Андреем, кстати, так и переводят татхату: "Реальность")


Лишённое свабхавы, значит, равнозначно "реальности"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лишённое свабхавы, значит, равнозначно "реальности"?


Конечно. Свабхава - это ведь результат приписывания, действие прапанчи. То есть нереальное. Убери его, и останется именно реальность, татхата. Говоря иначе - истинносущее.
(Жентонг рулит))))))

----------


## Нико

> Конечно. Свабхава - это ведь результат приписывания, действие прапанчи. То есть нереальное. Убери его, и останется именно реальность, татхата. Говоря иначе - истинносущее.
> (Жентонг рулит))))))


Ну хорошо, давай тогда разберем слово "Татхагата". Этимологически. Имеет ли оно отношение к "татхате"?

----------


## Дубинин

> Кому легко, а кому и совсем нелегко.
> Практики - нет, эстетики - нет, традиции - нет.
> В таких условиях себе таких дворцов Гауди в башке нагородить можно - потом разбирать замучаешься 
> Я смотрю основной баттхерт СПб-тхеравады был "буддизм превращается в просто психотехнику".
> 
> Да слава богу, что в буддизме есть психотехника, иначе бы он превратился в копролит, не более того.
> Термин "самовыпил", кстати, совершенно меня не задевает.
> 
> Это задевать будет любителей латентной атты


В том- то и дело, что буддизм без религии (колесо сансары, перерождения, карма в контексте перерождений...), это набор психотехник- как изощрённо получить дозу эндоморфинов- путём введение себя в режим "экономного состояния" (не заботясь о эго и прочем), что мозгом воспринимается- как блаженство. А торетическая база- вполне сойдёт и марксиская (по Вантусу), если не брать в расчёт сами техники ввода себя в это состояние...

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну хорошо, давай тогда разберем слово "Татхагата". Этимологически. Имеет ли оно отношение к "татхате"?


Шествующий (гата) в таковости (татха). Примерно так как-то.
Или ушедший в таковость. Шел он, панимаишь, шел (гате гате), далече уже зашел (парагате), но оказалось, что это еще не конец. Тогда он пошел еще дальше (парасамгате), глядь, а там "таковость" просветления (бодхи). Вот тебе и сва-ха-ха-ха.
Так и стал бодхисаттва татхагатой.

----------

Aion (28.04.2020), Miruka Ze (02.01.2014), Tong Po (04.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> В том- то и дело, что буддизм без религии (колесо сансары, перерождения, карма в контексте перерождений...), это набор психотехник- как изощрённо получить дозу эндоморфинов- путём введение себя в режим "экономного состояния" (не заботясь о эго и прочем), что мозгом воспринимается- как блаженство. А торетическая база- вполне сойдёт и марксиская (по Вантусу), если не брать в расчёт сами техники ввода себя в это состояние...


Это хорошо. что есть набор психотехник.
Другого то ничего не изобрели.
Все психологи буддийскими психотехниками и пользуются.

База Вантуса эстетически не подходит.
Мне больше радикальный эмпиризм Юма нравится, который к тому же неопровержим  :Smilie: 
И с буддизмом не конфликтует.
А ущербность от своей нерелигиозности я и так не чувствую.

----------

Vladiimir (02.01.2014), Дубинин (02.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Термин "самовыпил", кстати, совершенно меня не задевает.
> 
> Это задевать будет любителей латентной атты )


Кроме того, и  сам этот термин могли придумать только  любители латентной атты!  :Wink:

----------

Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Шествующий (гата) в таковости (татха). Примерно так как-то.
> Или ушедший в таковость. Шел он, панимаишь, шел (гате гате), далече уже зашел (парагате), но оказалось, что это еще не конец. Тогда он пошел еще дальше (парасамгате), глядь, а там "таковость" просветления (бодхи). Вот тебе и сва-ха-ха-ха.
> Так и стал бодхисаттва татхагатой.


А это реальность -- парасамгате? Или нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А это реальность -- парасамгате? Или нет?


я думаю, это глагол
а реальность должна бы обозначаться существительным
она ведь существует ))))

----------


## Нико

> я думаю, это глагол
> а реальность должна бы обозначаться существительным
> она ведь существует ))))



Номинально существует, или ты уже в жентонг перешёл?

----------


## Alex

Нет, правда, тут очень важная и интересная тема. Вантус даже перестал юродствовать. Давайте не будем ее засорять боковым ветвлением. Я сейчас не могу участвовать и писать умные вещи, но мысленно я здесь.

----------

Дубинин (02.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Номинально существует, или ты уже в жентонг перешёл?


Нико, ну что ж ты такое говоришь? как может существовать *номинально* то, что открывается прямому восприятию за пределами понятий, слов и определений?
К тому же у твоего любимого Цонкапы сказано (сама же переводила)))):

опираясь на цитаты из первоисточников Чандракирти доказывает в Толковании ‘Вступления в срединность’, что, если бы [эта] сущность не была [существующей], то лишения, преперпеваемые бодхисаттвами ради её постижения, были бы бессмысленны:

«Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их *природа (svabhava)* [т.е. какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами]?
Ответ: Это нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это *собственная сущность (svarupa)*, постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения.
Вопрос: Существует ли она?
Ответ: Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует? Если бы её не было, к чему тогда бодхисаттвам осваивать пути Парамит? Ибо именно для постижения этой таковости [как абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы идут на бесчисленные лишения».
В качестве источника он приводит цитату из Сутры [облака драгоценностей]:

«Дитя благородной семьи! Если бы абсолюта не существовало, стремление к чистоте не имело бы смысла, и возникновение Татхагат не имело бы смысла. Поскольку абсолют существует, сказано, что бодхисаттвы – знатоки абсолютного».

Обрати внимание, кстати, как *природа* в вопросе превращается в *собственную сущность* в ответе. Ты, когда переводила, верно, поленилась глянуть в оригинал, а положилась на своего любимого Гопкинса, поэтому у тебя в обоих случаях стоит "природа". А это лишает весь пассаж совершенно необходимых оттенков смысла. Вот так-то доверять разным геям )))

----------

Дубинин (02.01.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Это не сложно, но несколько противоречит тому же тексту, в котором дядька характеризуется как нирманакая. Да, натягивать махаяну на шравакский глобус непросто.


Ну, вообще говоря, у Будды вообще есть ещё и свабхавикакайа, которое объединяет и дхармакаю, и нирманакаю, и самбхогакаю.

А 4мя безмерными, видимо, обладает та форма, неотделимая от пустоты.




> С формой нет у пустоты различий, 
> Пустота не отличается от формы, 
> Форма это то же, что и пустота,
> А пустота есть то же, что и форма.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну, вообще говоря, у Будды вообще есть ещё и свабхавикакайа, которое объединяет и дхармакаю, и нирманакаю, и самбхогакаю.
> 
> А 4мя безмерными, видимо, обладает та форма, неотделимая от пустоты.


Это все не в тему и не о том речь. И не у будды есть свабхавикакая, а будда есть свабхавикакая, джнянадхармакая, и т.п. по списку.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

> Дело в том, что хоть арьявартовские арии и почитали тамошних жителей млеччхами, но, судя по всему (языку, названиям богов, обычаям и т.п., зафиксированным в суттах буддистов и джайнов), это были тоже арии, причем тоже _индийские_ арии (не иранцы, не дарды и не нуристанцы). Не думаю, что эти две общности индийских ариев так уж радикально различались.


Безусловно арии, но другие (возможно мигрировавшие и адаптировавшиеся ранее). Поэтому и различались, т.к. арийская миграция - процесс тысячелетний.
Магадха (Бихар+Бенгалия) с прилегающим Ассамом очень своеобразное место (наверное потому, что стык культур).
Помимо шраманского движения можно вспомнить буддистских сиддхов, индуистских реформаторов (Вивекананду и всяких пр.), ну и наверное прежних бенгальских коммунистов и нынешних наксалитов.
Кстати:

----------


## Ондрий

> Помимо шраманского движения можно вспомнить буддистских сиддхов


Этих-то как раз сами местные зачастую путали с натхами. А некоторые "буддийские" сиддхи таковыми натхами и являлись. Фактически "возврат к корням" начался именно с махаяны, радикально меняющей одну известную шраманскую систему)), но за обилием литературы и навороченной интеллектуальной сложности (за что и ценю ее) кажущаяся идентичность махаяны и шравакаяны становится не так очевидна, если собственно дать себе труд хотя бы немного поизучать те самые культурно-религиозные корни, на которых все и выросло - а именно, Упанишады, Веды. Которые, кстати, активнейшим образом изучались, например, в 4х махавихарах. 

А что значит фраза "В Наланде изучались Веды"? Это совсем не так как в тибетских дацанах штудировались богоугодные брошюрки опровержения "еретиков" которые заучивались по лекалам. Во-первых "Изучение Вед" предполагалось еще на ранней стадии воспитания ребенка (это в тибете с детства забривали "в буддисты") у местного брахмана сообразно варне (и соответственно уровню изучения, как того требует варновый закон). Шудры конечно были избавлены от этого. Во-вторых - методика изучения. Это как минимум *заучивание* текстов, т.к. "_взять в библиотеке Упанишады и покритиковать избранные места_" без возможности возражений было элементарно не возможно. Представьте на минуточку - Наланда, буддизм, монахи ... и многие назубок изучили Упанишады. Там же (!!!), если еще в детстве не довелось в силу низкого происхождения.

Я все это не к тому, что Наланда была рассадником ереси, а к тому, что они четко понимали - что же они практикуют. В отличие от современных (и не очень) буддистов северного (тибетского) ваджраянского направления.

"Возврат к корням" еще более усугубился в ваджраяне. Доктринальные отличия разнятся только по некоторым неустранимым (пока) не самым решающим противоречиям, которые не мешают понимать и взаимодополнять такие, казалось бы, различные воззрения.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кроме того, и  сам этот термин могли придумать только  любители латентной атты!


они ее не любят или не не-любят, они ее не могут "устранить" в силу таковости бытия  :Smilie:  они ее(его, атман) не стремятся устранять, наоборот - пытаются освоить, осознать и т.д. тождество атмана и брахмана  :Wink: . Но брахман у криптобрахманистов и криптошактистов (т.е. у махаянистов и ваджраянцев) не совсем 100% "упанишадский", я бы сказал более проапгрейженный). Чем и интересен, собственно.

потому, ранние шраманы отвергая татхату(=брахман, алаю, и т.д.), декларируют полное небытие, т.к. за скандхами у них ничего нет кроме дхармы нирваны, что эквивалентно уничтожению любой формы сознания, как ни обматывай красивыми бантиками это состояние. "Остающаяся" дхарма "нирвана" не является сознанием, т.е. существо меняет свой онтологический статус до уровня не-мыслящего более камня. Даже еще хуже, т.к. камень пока еще "номинально существует".

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Дубинин (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> они ее не любят или не не-любят, они ее не могут "устранить" в силу таковости бытия  они ее(его, атман) не стремятся устранять, наоборот - пытаются освоить, осознать и т.д. тождество атмана и брахмана . Но брахман у криптобрахманистов и криптошактистов (т.е. у махаянистов и ваджраянцев) не совсем 100% "упанишадский", я бы сказал более проапгрейженный). Чем и интересен, собственно.
> 
> потому, ранние шраманы отвергая татхату(=брахман, алаю, и т.д.), декларируют полное небытие, т.к. за скандхами у них ничего нет кроме дхармы нирваны, что эквивалентно уничтожению любой формы сознания, как ни обматывай красивыми бантиками это состояние. "Остающаяся" дхарма "нирвана" не является сознанием, т.е. существо меняет свой онтологический статус до уровня не-мыслящего более камня. Даже еще хуже, т.к. камень пока еще "номинально существует".


Кто обматывает, а кто ничего себе и не обматывает.
А чем "даже еще хуже" то?
Это субъективно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Кто обматывает, а кто ничего себе и не обматывает.
> А чем "даже еще хуже" то?
> Это субъективно.


Не вижу субъективности. Производится оценка систем путём оперирования их же терминами. Какими еще примерами нужно сопровождать описание шрманской Цели чтобы продемонстрировать ее истинный смысл с т.з. осознающего существа? Более подозрительным кажется такое обилие текстов, которое как раз призвано *обойти* этот щекотливый вопрос. В сухом остатке все это сводится к призыву - "не жалейте свою познающую способность т.к. у вас ее и небыло никогда, а она вам только кажется". "Не дрейфь казак, руби смрадную яцутку!"

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Вантус (02.01.2014), Влад К (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Не вижу субъективности.


А "даже еще хуже" это не субъективно?
Это же всего лишь эмоциональная окраска.
Чем хуже?

----------

Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> они ее не любят или не не-любят, они ее не могут "устранить" в силу таковости бытия  они ее(его, атман) не стремятся устранять, наоборот - пытаются освоить, осознать и т.д. тождество атмана и брахмана . Но брахман у криптобрахманистов и криптошактистов (т.е. у махаянистов и ваджраянцев) не совсем 100% "упанишадский", я бы сказал более проапгрейженный). Чем и интересен, собственно..


Во-во, сначала утверждается некая метафизическая сущность, а затем предпринимаются попытки её познать. Познай то, незнаю что! ) В этом то и отличие Учения Будды от всех прочих атмавадинских учений, что всё метафизическое в классическом буддизме выносится за скобки, и основой практики являются Четыре Благородные Истины. Вы же почему-то делаете вывод об отрицании, разрушении или "самовыпиливании" дорогих Вам концепций типа "души", Атмана и прочих вещей типа некоего истинносущего "Я". )) У нас их просто нет.

"Анатта" в буддизме означает, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна. "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной безусловной личности. Вот и всё. Кроме того, Будда говорил, что вопросы о существовании или не существовании "Я" не заслуживают внимания, а убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования: http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm

В Бхара сутте
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html
Будда говорит:

"Кто носитель бремени? На это можно ответить: личность, то есть тот досточтимый, кто носит такое-то имя, имеет такое-то происхождение, из такой-то семьи, потребляющий такую-то пищу, чувствует такое-то счастье или такое-то страдание, живущий столько-то лет, и чей срок жизни ограничен таким-то количеством лет".

Здесь в ответ на вопрос о том, кто же несет бремя пяти кхандх, Будда не отвечает, что такового нет, а переходит на соответствующий вопросу обыденный язык.




> потому, ранние шраманы отвергая татхату(=брахман, алаю, и т.д.), декларируют полное небытие, т.к. за скандхами у них ничего нет кроме дхармы нирваны,.


Даже если и декларируется "полное небытие", то сказано это в отношении скандх, которые дуккха, аничча, анатта. У Вас же как я понял постулируется чудесная трансформация этих явлений, когда скандхи перестают иметь упомянутые три характеристики. Вера в подобного рода "обожение" меня если честно не сильно привлекает..)

----------

Ittosai (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> А "даже еще хуже" это не субъективно?
> Это же всего лишь эмоциональная окраска.
> Чем хуже?


а это сводится к фундаментальному вопросу: что лучше - существовать осознавая или прекратить такое существование? Я не вижу для себя причин это прекращать - бытие так разнообразно и так бесконечно что мне хочется его познавать даже если этот процесс будет бесконечным. Потому что св-во уже имеющегося сознания - именно познавать, а не самоуничтожаться. Зачем же мне ломать такой полезный инструмент? Я не верю в то, что нет иных возможностей обойти дукху короме как уничтожения постигающего дукху хотя бы и потому что это навязывается как единственный путь. А это - не так.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я не вижу для себя причин это прекращать - бытие так разнообразно и так бесконечно что мне хочется его познавать даже если этот процесс будет бесконечным.


Вот я и говорю, что это - субъективно.

Но даже если эта неведомая хрень будет вечно все познавать, Вы то лично тут при чем?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а это сводится к фундаментальному вопросу: что лучше - существовать осознавая или прекратить такое существование?


Вот! Это уже конструктивный вопрос. Только стоит он несколько иначе:  что лучше- существование, которое есть дуккха (надеюсь Вам не нужно объяснять, что сие слово имеет более глубокое значение, нежели просто "страдание" в обычном смысле этого слова?), или прекратить скитания в такого рода существовании? 
Ведь если бы существовала возможность вечной жизни без дуккхи, то всеведающий Будда несомненно проповедовал бы её, но увы, "всё рожденное, возникшее, подвержено разрушению".




> Я не вижу для себя причин это прекращать - бытие так разнообразно и так бесконечно что мне хочется его познавать даже если этот процесс будет бесконечным. Потому что св-во уже имеющегося сознания - именно познавать, а не самоуничтожаться. Зачем же мне ломать такой полезный инструмент? Я не верю в то, что нет иных возможностей обойти дукху короме как уничтожения постигающего дукху хотя бы и потому что это навязывается как единственный путь. А это - не так.


 :Facepalm:   Ничего ломать не нужно (оно само рано или поздно поломается..) , это ведь крайность аскетизма, к которой не клонится Срединный путь, в совершенстве постигнутый Татхагатой.

----------

Ittosai (02.01.2014), Влад К (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

> Однако же, я сам хочу превзойти свое тело и свое сознание и проникнуть в суть самого такого явления, как сознание, в само свойство _отражения_ материи, что дает жизнь и разум мне и всем другим. Ваш шрамана не учил об этом, а наши махасиддхи - учили. Поэтому мне с ними по пути. Хто знает - вдруг я достигну понимания? Мне ясно, что современные ламы и подобные мне ни разу не помощники, ибо их цель, главным образом, в экономической и религиозной сфере, так что надеяться можно только лишь на себя.


А Вы уверены,что проникновение в суть такого явления,как сознание и достижение как результат понимания не приведёт к тому же "самовыпилу"?  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

> .....Упанишады, Веды. Которые, кстати, активнейшим образом изучались, например, в 4х махавихарах.


А источник не подскажите?

----------


## Ондрий

> Во-во, сначала утверждается некая метафизическая сущность, а затем предпринимаются попытки её познать.


Ну да, ну да. Сначала утверждается сарвадхармадукхам, анатман, в доказательство которого извели тонны пальмовых листьев (очевидное доказательство не требуется в таких объемах, правильное доказательство должно всегда быть лаконично и красиво в своей само-не-противоречивости) и потом предпринимаются попытки их освоить  :Smilie: . Как китайские коммунисты. Давайте все же не снижать уровень дискусси до уровня бугогашечек, как это делают чирлидеры. Ирония уместна к выявлению упорствующей глупости (чирлидеры), а шрамана-яна ни разу не глупа. Более того (если забыть про веданту коя суть поздняя полу-калькированная "альтернатива" махаяне), учение шраман одно из самых высокоинтеллектуальных (что не в последнюю очередь способствовало ее угасанию среди индиского простого народа). 





> "Анатта" в буддизме означает, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна.


А кто с этим спорил? Я парой постов выше именно это же и писал. Речь о другом - вводятся некие постулаты, которые не дают иных решений кроме как самоуничтожения как мыслящего субъекта. Это некоторым не нравиться и я не вижу причин почему бы таких граждан надо как-то подстёбывать подобными ругательными терминами (как они думают) как "анатмавадинами" (в нашем случае это комплимент)))). 





> "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной безусловной личности. Вот и всё. Кроме того, Будда говорил, что вопросы о существовании или не существовании "Я" не заслуживают внимания, а убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования


Все это просто очередной пример как затуманить простые вопросы. "Отсутсвием иллюзий" можно обозначить все угодно, например что устранив все иллюзии ума вы обретете непосредственное знание Вселенского Крокодила. Вы правы - это "не некие умные теории", это только религиозные постулаты. 





> Даже если и декларируется "полное небытие", то сказано это в отношении скандх, которые дуккха, аничча, анатта.


Нет бога, кроме Аллаха, а Мухаммед — пророк его. Не вижу разницы между этими утверждениями с т.з. их доказательности.




> У Вас же как я понял постулируется чудесная трансформация этих явлений, когда скандхи перестают иметь упомянутые три характеристики. Вера в подобного рода "обожение" меня если честно не сильно привлекает..)


Вы не верно поняли. Скандхи, карма, пустотность, анатман (найратмья-пудгала) - никуда не девается в махаяне и ваджраяне.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> А источник не подскажите?


это настолько известный факт, что я затрудняюсь дать что-то конкретное. Это было у китайских паломников и сами тибетцы в своих работах по истории буддизма писали об этом. У Таранатхи точно должно быть. (теста под рукой нет, цитаты не могу дать)

----------

Shus (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы не верно поняли. Скандхи, карма, пустотность, анатман (найратмья-пудгала) - никуда не девается в махаяне и ваджраяне.


анатман (найратмья-пудгала) - а что это такое?
Как-то слова "пудгала" и "анатман" вместе смотрятся странно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот я и говорю, что это - субъективно.


зато понятийно все объективно - вот вам Маша которая наслаждается видом заката сидя в кресле у камина, попивая грог после лижной прогулки, вот вам Эйнштейн постигающий основы бытия и вот вам кирпич который ничего не постигает. Это - объективно. А дальше - уже лирика и вопрос вкуса.




> Но даже если эта неведомая хрень будет вечно все познавать, Вы то лично тут при чем?


А вы кого конкретно спрашиваете?  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Все это просто очередной пример как затуманить простые вопросы. "Отсутсвием иллюзий" можно обозначить все угодно, например что устранив все иллюзии ума вы обретете непосредственное знание Вселенского Крокодила. Вы правы - это "не некие умные теории", это только религиозные постулаты.





> Нет бога, кроме Аллаха, а Мухаммед — пророк его. Не вижу разницы между этими утверждениями с т.з. их доказательности.


Конечно, если у нас разные религиозные постулаты, мы можем только обмениваться интересной информацией, не более того.
Доказать ничего никто никому не сможет.
Дискуссию можно вести только если мы в рамках одного религиозного поля находимся.

А так, Вы говорите "атта - это хорошо", а я "атты - вообще нет".
Вот и поговорили  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (02.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ведь если бы существовала возможность вечной жизни без дуккхи, то всеведающий Будда несомненно проповедовал бы её, но увы, "всё рожденное, возникшее, подвержено разрушению".


Так он ее и поведал! Но не шравакам! Мы тут что обсуждаем-то? Если вы решили поговорить об истинной шравакской вере, то я сразу - пас. Вы б заранее предупредили, я б не стал докучать вам диалогом.




> Ничего ломать не нужно (оно само рано или поздно поломается..) , это ведь крайность аскетизма, к которой не клонится Срединный путь, в совершенстве постигнутый Татхагатой.


Я вообще не касался никакой темы крайности аскетизма.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> зато понятийно все объективно - вот вам Маша которая наслаждается видом заката сидя в кресле у камина, попивая грог после лижной прогулки, вот вам Эйнштейн постигающий основы бытия и вот вам кирпич который ничего не постигает. Это - объективно. А дальше - уже лирика и вопрос вкуса.


 Так я про "дальше" и говорю.
Вы говорили, что "дальше" - это объективно хорошо!
А это все таки лирика, и вопрос вкуса.




> А вы кого конкретно спрашиваете?


Вас, сэр!

----------


## Ондрий

> анатман (найратмья-пудгала) - а что это такое?
> Как-то слова "пудгала" и "анатман" вместе смотрятся странно.


а у вас пудгала обладает свойством атмана?

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я вообще не касался никакой темы крайности аскетизма.


Так никто ничего и не ломает.
Само засохнет и отвалится.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так я про "дальше" и говорю.
> Вы говорили, что "дальше" - это объективно хорошо!
> А это все таки лирика, и вопрос вкуса.


Тут согласен, т.к. факты изложены, а отношение к ним - вопрос выбора.





> Вас, сэр!


Какого именно "меня"? От вашего ответа сами понимаете что зависит )

----------


## Фил

> а у вас пудгала обладает свойством атамана?


Я Вас понял.
Пудгала - это личность. К атману отношения не имеет.
Надо почитать. 
Я пока не понимаю, чем она от 5 скандх отличается.

----------


## Ондрий

> Конечно, если у нас разные религиозные постулаты, мы можем только обмениваться интересной информацией, не более того.
> Доказать ничего никто никому не сможет.
> Дискуссию можно вести только если мы в рамках одного религиозного поля находимся.


тут есть несколько точек зрения. Шраваки считают именно как вы, махаянисты считают иначе и порясают перед носом скептиков махаянскими сутрами. Ваджраянцы сурово на все смотрят немного со стороны усмехаясь в отрощенные усищи)

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я Вас понял.
> Пудгала - это личность. К атману отношения не имеет.
> Надо почитать. 
> Я пока не понимаю, чем она от 5 скандх отличается.


ничем. это именно она и есть. условная личность которая есть совокупность 5ти скандх. разрушается в процессе смерти. аллес капут.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Какого именно "меня"? От вашего ответа сами понимаете что зависит )


О ужас! Что же зависит от моего ответа!.....
Так из Вашего вопроса можно заключить что Вас - несколько?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ничем. это именно она и есть. условная личность которая есть совокупность 5ти скандх. разрушается в процессе смерти. аллес капут.


Нет, "тонкая самость" в мадхьямике не то же самое что пять скандх. Пудгала - это "основа для обозначения", а то, что приписывается - это иное.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> тут есть несколько точек зрения. Шраваки считают именно как вы, махаянисты считают иначе и порясают перед носом скептиков махаянскими сутрами. Ваджраянцы сурово на все смотрят немного со стороны усмехаясь в отрощенные усищи)


Так проблема в том, что я и без сутр ПК так считаю.
А сутры - это же замечательно. Это - красиво!
Только Ницше еще удавалось сутрами свои работы писать.

----------

Vladiimir (02.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> О ужас! Что же зависит от моего ответа!.....


онтология бытия



> Так из Вашего вопроса можно заключить что Вас - несколько?


пока, увы, один, который проявлен сам для себя как саттва.




> Но даже если эта неведомая хрень будет вечно все познавать, Вы то лично тут при чем?


"неведомая хрень" соотносится со мной-Ондрием как татхата/хридаябинду/ригпа/дхармакая соотносится с ней же.

Предмет "постижения" у дхармакаи есть только пустота. Ригпа и т.д. есть фундаментальный _базис_ бытия на котором развертываются все остальные формы феноменального существования. Т.о. если спрашивать меня "причем тут я", то этот "я" - не более чем тот, кто "мне" сниться. (Будда - именно *Пробужденный*, а не просветленный на рентгеновском аппарате! Как же меня бесит этот дебильный термин!!) Аналогия - Вы спросили *того* кем я *вижу себя* "во сне". Но непрерывность самоосознования сохраняется, хотя я могу себя увидеть во сне и поручиком Ржевским на сеновале с Наташей Ростовой и Перзидентом Марса. Между Ржевским и Перзидентом нет никакой связи они родятся как только я уснул и исчезают как только я проснулся, однако непрерывность *самоосознавания* сохраняется. Это как театр бытия, о котором я уже писал.. Сейчас я-Ондрий как найратьмя-пудгала есть базис для иллюзий второго рода == субъектов сновидений. Полное устранение майи - не просто устранение Ржевского-из-сна, а постижение базиса которому этот Ржевский снится. А шравакаяна устраняет Ржевского пистолетным выстрелом в голову спящего. Да, конечно, вполне может сработать если не выходить за рамки этой системы.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> пока, увы, один, который проявлен сам для себя как саттва.


Ну вот и все.....
Каким образом именно к Вам Ондрию будет относится непрерывность самоознавания на бесконечном отрезке бытия - непонятно  :Frown: 





> Это как театр бытия, о котором я уже писал.


 А сюда меня, как шравака видимо, не пускают  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ирония уместна к выявлению глупости, а шрамана-яна ни разу не глупа. Более того (если забыть про веданту коя суть поздняя полу-калькированная "альтернатива" махаяне), учение шраман одно из самых высокоинтеллектуальных (что не в последнюю очередь способствовало ее угасанию среди индиского простого народа).


Так и я о том, что Дхамма Будды глубока и трудна для понимания. Только для простого человека, знакомого с ней лишь поверхностно, суть её видиться просто как "самовыпиливание", "самоуничтожение" и т.д. (привет православным миссионерам). Внимательное изучение сутт, комменатриев и прочих буддийских текстов, которые Вы называли лишь мишурой, а также определенный уровень буддийской практики,  помогают превзойти подобный уровень "понимания".




> Речь о другом - вводятся некие постулаты, которые не дают иных решений кроме как самоуничтожения как мыслящего субъекта. Это некоторым не нравиться и я не вижу причин почему бы таких граждан надо как-то подстёбывать такими ругательными терминами (как они думают) как "анатмавадинами" (в нашем случае это комплимент)))).


Я устал уже повторять, что "самоуничтожение мыслящего субъекта", "самовыпил" и т.п. не являются ни решением, ни целью, ни средством. И как мотивация к практике это выглядит по меньшей мере странным..) Не стоит считать себя более разумным чем другие люди, которым Вы приписываете такого рода цель.. В буддизме принято бороться с причинами а не со следствиями. ) И что является причинами дуккхи? Это клеши. Главными из которых являются - жажда, злоба и невежество. Часто их также называют «тремя неумелыми корнями», поскольку именно они являются источниками появления всех остальных загрязнений ума. Тот, кто смог полностью уничтожить эти три корня, достигает ниббаны и называется арахантом.
Согласно Взаимозависимому Возникновению (в открытии которого по сути и состоит  Пробуждение Будды), решением является прекращение неведения, одной из форм которого является ложное представление о "Я". И вот с прекращением неведения, прекращаются карма и жажда (танха), поддерживающие поток сознания, с прекращением кармы, прекращается сознание, с прекращением сознания прекращается имя-и-форма и т.д. То есть то, что происходит после пробуждения является естественным процессом, таковостью, а вовсе не намеренным действием или решением "убить ненавистную сознавалку"! ))

----------

Ittosai (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну вот и все.....
> Каким образом именно к Вам Ондрию будет относится непрерывность самоознавания на бесконечном отрезке бытия - непонятно


Не понял, где именно непонятно? Вот вы легли спать и видите себя Ржевским на Наташе Ростовой (или наоборот, она на Вас))), вы проснулись и пошли завтракать. Непрерывность памяти и самоидентификации была? Была.. Вы же ощущали нежные ланиты и упругие перси Наташи? Ощущали, не отпирайтесь)). Вы же не будете утверждать что это были не вы, а ваш сосед? Не будете. То, что Ржевский-во-сне совершенно не имеет представления о некоем Филе, которому он снится, не мешает Филу с удовольствием вспоминать во всех подробностях за утренним кофе *свое* ночное приключение. Вы засыпая, одели маску Ржевского, да так успешно, что забыли кто вы есть _на самом деле_. Дальше - по аналогии производиться деконструкция уже личности самого Фила. При этом точно так же непрерывность самоидентификации и самоосознания не нарушается, вы просто меняете свой онтологический статус смотрящего сны. 

Не спорю, что в состоянии дхармакаи уже нет возможности себя осознавать обычным человеком, что не меняет сам факт наличия самоосознавания при одевании новой маски/нового сна. Проблема простых людей в том, что они не могут это контролировать(дукха обусловленности) и им регулярно сняться кошмары, а не Наташа Ростова (дукха непосредственных страданий), а АннутараСамьякСамБудды - могут.

Театр, между прочим, в своем изначальном значении совершенно магическая практика, даже кое-где еще оставшаяся в Индии, даже если выродилась в простое шоу. (будда в шравакских суттах эти практики осуждал, но то, что он осуждал в палийских суттах, в махаянских сутрах много чего разрешалось).





> А сюда меня, как шравака видимо, не пускают


не понял, вы не имеете возможность прочесть? Тогда процитирую тут:




> А вот теперь про актеров.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Mahāyogatantra
> 
> Манджушри стал великим раджей Шуддходаной, 
> ...

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, "тонкая самость" в мадхьямике не то же самое что пять скандх. Пудгала - это "основа для обозначения", а то, что приписывается - это иное.


я-то говорил именно об анатмане.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Театр, между прочим, в своем изначальном значении совершенно магическая практика, даже кое-где еще оставшаяся в Индии, даже если выродилась в простое шоу. (будда в шравакских суттах эти практики осуждал, но то, что он суждал в палийских суттах, в махаянских сутрах много чего разрешалось).


Насчёт осуждения ничего не слышал, Будда просто критиковал монахов за показ мирянам своих сверхспособностей  и установил правило монашеского устава, запрещающее им это делать. Также, согласно монашескому уставу, намеренная ложь монаха об обладании сверхспособностями является параджикой (т.е. автоматическим исключением из монашества).

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

Теперь понятно.
Вы считаете себя Филом, а я - поручиком Ржевским  :Smilie: 
(в контексте данной аналогии)

Только ведь Ржевский, на котором Наташа Ростова, он про Фила то ничего не узнает  :Frown:  никогда  :Frown: 
И Филу, от того что он "выпилится" хуже не будет.
Ржевским больше, Ржевским меньше.

----------


## Ондрий

offtopic: БФ не выдержал кощунства и начал сильно глючить))))

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Только ведь Ржевский, на котором Наташа Ростова, он про Фила то ничего не узнает  никогда


А вот это не так. Прошлые личности-во-сне уже не могут, но от вас зависит чтобы последующие персонажи снов об этом знали хотя бы частично. На что и расчитана вся брахмачарья.

(между прочим в такой интерпретации нет особой онтологической разницы между Наташей и Ржевским по отношению к Филу т.к. оба они - порождение игры ума спящего Фила))). 




> И Филу, от того что он "выпилится" хуже не будет.
> Ржевским больше, Ржевским меньше.


Это оно конечно, если вы отвергаете кармический закон и сохранение непрерывности процесса самоосознания (сантану). В этом случае вам уже сейчас не стОит мучиться духовными практиками т.к. преемственность существования/памяти/самоосознания по-вашему мнению отсутствует.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Дубинин (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Насчёт осуждения ничего не слышал, Будда просто критиковал монахов за показ мирянам своих сверхспособностей  и установил правило монашеского устава, запрещающее им это делать. Также, согласно монашескому уставу, намеренная ложь монаха об обладании сверхспособностями является параджикой (т.е. автоматическим исключением из монашества).


нет, речь совсем о другом - именно о песнях, плясках и театре. Пару лет назад ваши коллеги достали из ПК пассаж, что практикующий подобное идет в АДЪ, если связывает эти деяния (песни/пляски/театр) именно с духовной практикой. Ну были такие практики, да. Много чего было и есть. В Тибете вот есть Чам - костюмированные ваджрные танцы и все такое. Будда в ПК много кому грозил адами. Точнее - всем, кто не шраманы его ордена.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Вантус (02.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это оно конечно, если вы отвергаете кармический закон при сохранении непрерывности процесса самоосознания (сантану). В этом случае вам уже сейчас не стОит мучиться духовными практиками т.к. преемственность существования/памяти/самоосознания по-вашему мнению отсутствует.


Ну почему не стоит?
А жить и умирать тогда как?

Что ж все на какую то преемственность рано или поздно съезжает, будто это эссенция всего!
Ну нельзя ничего в могилу утащить, даже память.
Самосознавание может и останется, но без памяти это пшик.
Да даже и с памятью, через 10 000 000 жизней это тоже будет пшик  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну почему не стоит?
> А жить и умирать тогда как?


А я тут причем?  :Smilie:  Это вы утверждаете, что между каждым рождением (=сном) нет никакой связи.




> Что ж все на какую то преемственность рано или поздно съезжает, будто это эссенция всего!


А потому, что если брать хотя бы только ПК, то там преемственность так же есть между гранью жизни и смерти т.к. шраваки отвергают антарабхаву. У шравак нет базиса-за-скандхами кроме дхармы "нирвана". С этой т.з. у ваджраяны и махаяны (даже при наличии антарабхавы, где сложнее пропихнуть вопрос самскар как фактор разворачивания кармы в новом рождении.) тоже нет особых противоречий, кроме того _чем же именно_ считать эту дхарму "нирвана". Я об этом несколько страниц назад писал. У шравак это необратимо, в махаяне - обратимо, но не бесконтрольно как у обычного существа, т.е. "в сансару" они (=архаты) не падают выходя из самадхи сразу на 8й level бодхисаттв. Вот и все фундаментальные расхождения.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А я тут причем?  Это вы утверждаете, что между каждым рождением (=сном) нет никакой связи.


 Я не утверждаю, что нет никакой связи.
Связь есть, но для существующей в данный момент личности она не имеет никакого значения.
Это субъективно. Для меня.
И насколько я знаю Тхеравада придерживается такого же мнения.

Субъективно для Вас важно, что некое самоосознание через 1 000 000 000 перевоплощений будет знать об Ондрии 01/02/2014 20:02

Почему Вам это греет душу - мне непонятно.
Мне только понятно, что это Вам очень нравится.

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не утверждаю, что нет никакой связи.
> Связь есть, но для существующей в данный момент личности она не имеет никакого значения.
> Это субъективно. Для меня.


если не имеет, то и духовного пути - нет. А она имеет, т.к. ваше поведение в предыдущем сне будет влиять на последующий (религиозный постулат - карма). Ну скажем, чем чаще вы будете бегать с автоматом постреливая во врагов, тем чаще они будут вам сниться и убивать вас. Вам же не все равно какой сон вы будете видеть в следующий раз? Ибо пока у вас _нет никакой возможности перестать их видеть в принципе_.





> Субъективно для Вас важно, что некое самоосознание через 1 000 000 000 перевоплощений будет знать об Ондрии 01/02/2014 20:02
> Почему Вам это греет душу - мне непонятно.
> Мне только понятно, что это Вам очень нравится.


нет, не правильно, даже если я забуду Ондрия, до которого мне на самом деле нет никакого дела (сейчас есть как персонажу своего собственного сна), то меня это не огорчит. Я просто забуду очередной сон, которых я уже забыл огромное кол-во. 

 Вы путаете понятия - ложной иллюзорной личности и способности к преемственному самоосознанию. Перестаньте считать себя Джеймсом Бондом, а осознайте что вы на самом деле Метафизический Шон Коннери который заигрался в Бонда - вот что есть брахмачарья. (это крайне примитивное ее описание)

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Neroli (02.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

Ондрий, спасибо, Вы конечно постарались со свои ответом!

Значит ли это, что в Вашей системе наличнствует некая трансцендентная сверхличность? 
И она не подвержена трилакшане?

Другой вопрос.
Почему для обоснования духовной практики обязательно наличие памятования за пределами жизни?
Почему недостаточно наличие памятования в этой жизни, которое к тому же 100% есть?
Чем это принципиально различается?!

----------


## Ондрий

> Значит ли это, что в Вашей системе наличнствует некая трансцендентная сверхличность? 
> И она не подвержена трилакшане?


это не моя система ), это то, что написано в сутрах и тантрах. Сверх-личностью нельзя назвать то, что мы обсуждали. Скорее это над-личность, не-личность. Чистая познавательная способность сама-по-себе (и не только). Что это? Я не знаю. Есть попытки "это" описать словесно и в Упанишадах и в тантрах и в сутрах, но узнать это точно - означает собственно и достичь другого берега. Т.е. плода всех практик. 




> Другой вопрос. Почему для обоснования духовной практики обязательно наличие памятования за пределами жизни?


вовсе не обязательно, 99% от всех верующих верят в свои системы и так - без памяти о прошлых и знания о будущих жизнях.




> Почему недостаточно наличие памятования в этой жизни, которое к тому же 100% есть?
> Чем это принципиально различается?!


Недостаточно для чего? Для твердости веры? Это зависит от уровня религиозности гражданина. Чем она выше - тем меньше ему надо знаний для отправления своих религиозных потребностей. И наоборот. Лично я человек абсолютно не религиозный. Возможно вам лучше обратиться к более религиозным людям, т.к. мои ответы на некоторые вопросы могут ввести в уныние, я это вполне допускаю.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

С над-личностью понятно.

Вы же написали до этого, что если я не верю в преемственность памяти, то не стоит мучаться духовной практикой.
Я так понимаю, Вы имели в виду преемственность памяти между жизнями?
Поэтому и был вопрос, далась эта преемствееность памяти как мотивация.

----------


## Ондрий

> С над-личностью понятно.
> 
> Вы же написали до этого, что если я не верю в преемственность памяти, то не стоит мучаться духовной практикой.
> Я так понимаю, Вы имели в виду преемственность памяти между жизнями?
> Поэтому и был вопрос, далась эта преемствееность памяти как мотивация.


не памяти, хотя это было бы так хорошо, что вера в карму бы громко рухнула как старое проржавевшее ведро, потому что это уже была бы не вера, а более-менее уверенность, знание. Я говорил о преемственности именно _самоосознания_, а не памяти. И это было в ответ на ваше "мне нет никакого дела до персонажей разных снов". Это уже даже не тхеравада. Хотя с такой т.з. я знаком как раз у некоторых российских тхеравадинов.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

Мне нет дела до голого самосознания, потому что я могу функционировать только как личность сейчас. И не строю никаких иллюзий по этому поводу. Как я могу делать какие то проекции к другим личностям? Только этические.
Для меня загадка, почему преемственность самосознания должна быть таким мощным мотиватором. 
Это вот точно дело вкуса.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне нет дела до голого самосознания, потому что я могу функционировать только как личность сейчас. И не строю никаких иллюзий по этому поводу. Как я могу делать какие то проекции к другим личностям? Только этические.
> Для меня загадка, почему преемственность самосознания должна быть таким мощным мотиватором. 
> Это вот точно дело вкуса.


я не говорил ни разу о самоосознании как мотивации на пути, обсуждаемыми мотивациями являлись противоположности: 1. онтологически самоуничтожиться как сознающий, постигающий феномены субъект или 2. развиться до уровня возможности как постижения _любых_ феноменальных реальностей так и _порождения_ оных. 

Но Ваш последний ответ мне показал, что мы все же говорили на разных языках и поэтому Вы меня не совсем поняли. Давайте тогда на этом остановимся временно, т.к. я вынужден буду либо повторяться, либо отсылать к конкретной лит-ре.

номер один мне генетически не подходит и совершенно не интересует. Так же я не верю в того Б-га тягу к которому приписывают "криптоатманистам" некоторые, не очень внимательно читающие, граждане. (я не о вас) А, впрочем, и ни в какого иного Б-га я тоже не верю.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Хос (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

Спасибо, я чувствовал, что все таки не так все прямоугольно в Махаяне, как некоторые адепты пытаются представить.  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> обсуждаемыми мотивациями являлись противоположности: 1. онтологически самоуничтожиться как сознающий, постигающий феномены субъект или 2. развиться до уровня возможности как постижения _любых_ феноменальных реальностей так и _порождения_ оных. 
> 
> номер один мне генетически не подходит и совершенно не интересует.


Я вообще сомневаюсь, что первая "мотивация" вообще кому-то подойдёт.  :Smilie:  Давайте уже не будем повторять эту ошибку. А вот мотивация номер два уже ближе к истине. Вот её то и можно разложить на под-мотивации:  
1) развиться до уровня возможности постижения любых феноменальных реальностей, обрести над ними власть, создавать, спасать и т.д., вобщем сать крутым и всемогущим.
 2) развиться до уровня возможности постижения природы всех феноменов, чтобы стать свободным от них ну и помочь в этом другим.
Вам, судя по всему, по душе приходится номер один. Шраманам - номер два. )

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Чтоб немного убавить серьезность обсуждения (это отвратительно, когда все долго ведут унылые философские прения), запощу давно обещанное тибетское джу-джу, отвращающее смерть (!). Итого, "Практики смерти и умирания", М., 2001, С. 148:



> Если выступают лодыжки: стоят лицом на запад, когда начинает падать тень от солнца. Полностью раздеваются донага и привязывают несколько собачьих хвостов к своей спине. Кладут свои испражнения перед собой и едят их в небольших количествах, три раза издавая собачий лай.
> В случае черных пятен, образующихся на основаниях зубов, на человека кладут шкуру козла и обращают его лицом на восток. Побуждают его три раза проблеять.
> ...
> Если есть красные пятна, изготавливают множество изображений из собственных нечистот, вывешивают красный флаг на кончике иглы дикобраза и ставят это на главной дороге на восток вместе с изображениями лошади, собаки и человека.
> ...
> Если от испражнений не появляется никакого испарения, встают лицом на запад, когда солнце находится на расстоянии длины копья в небе, и пишут семенные слоги пяти элементов на черепе лошади. Затем издают ржание так громко, как могут. Таким образом обращают вспять течение смерти.

----------

Влад К (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Давайте уже не будем повторять эту ошибку.


Скажите обоснованно, почему это ошибка. Без рюшек из слов.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вообще сомневаюсь, что первая "мотивация" вообще кому-то подойдёт.


Ну шравакам-то подошла. Только они продолжают зачем-то называть черное белым. В махаянских сутрах прямо сказано о тех, кто "устал" и им дали "иллюзорный город" чтобы отдохнуть == не воспринимать, не существовать феноменально. 




> Давайте уже не будем повторять эту ошибку. А вот номер два уже ближе к буддизму. Вот её то и можно разложить на под-мотивации:  1) развиться до уровня возможности постижения любых феноменальных реальностей, обрести над ними власть, создавать, спасать и т.д., вобщем сать крутым и всемогущим. 2) развиться до уровня возможности постижения природы всех феноменов, чтобы стать свободным от них ну и помочь в этом другим.
> Вам, судя по всему, по душе приходится номер один. Шраманам - номер два. )


так может подумать только тот, кто слабо понимает цели махаяны и тем более тантры. 




> Будда сказал Субхути: "Все бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы должны так овладевать своим сознанием: сколько бы ни было существ, должны они думать, рождающихся из яиц, рождающихся из утробы, рождающихся из сырости или вследствие превращений, имеющих цвето[форму] или не имеющих ее, мыслящих или не мыслящих или не-мыслящих и не не-мыслящих, всех их должен я привести в нирвану без остатка и уничтожить их, даже если речь идет о несчетном, неизмеримом и бесконечном числе живых существ. _Однако в действительности ни одно существо не может быть уничтожено_. И по какой причине? Если бодхисаттва имеет образ "я", образ "человек", образ "существо" и образ "долгожитель", то он не является ботхисаттвой.
> 
> .... 
> 
> Тогда Субхути спросил Будду: "Превосходнейший в мире, когда добрый муж или добрая женщина возымели мысли об аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, то в чем должны они пребывать, как должны они овладевать своим сознанием?"
> Будда сказал Субхути: "У доброго мужа или доброй женщины, возымевших мысли об аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, должна родиться такая мысль: "Я должен привести в уничтожение все существа. После же уничтожения живых существ в действительности ни одно существо не бывает уничтожено.


а цели тантры я цитировать не буду. Вам оно не нужно, а нам и так хорошо)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скажите обоснованно, почему это ошибка. Без рюшек из слов.


Потому что нет в буддизме такой мотивации - "Самоуничтожиться как сознающий, постигающий феномены субъект". Прекращение заблуждений относительно природы "я" это не тоже самое, что самоуничтожение, самовыпил и т.п. Приводил уже слова Будды на эту тему:




> Вот самомнение «я» монаха отброшено, его корень уничтожен, сделан подобным обрубку пальмы, лишён условий для развития, не сможет возникнуть в будущем. Вот каким образом монах является Благородным с приспущенным знаменем, со сброшенным грузом, неопутанным.
> И когда дэвы вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати, ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на это». И почему? Потому Татхагату нельзя отследить даже здесь и сейчас.
> Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа».
> 
> Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Чтоб немного убавить серьезность обсуждения (это отвратительно, когда все долго ведут унылые философские прения), запощу давно обещанное тибетское джу-джу, отвращающее смерть (!). Итого, "Практики смерти и умирания", М., 2001, С. 148:


О! Есть один замечательный текст о том же примерно.





> Если в первый лунный день сперма у мужчины приобретает чёрный оттенок - смерть наступит через полгода или год.
> Если, посмотрев в зеркало, мы не увидим зрачок правого глаза - это признак скорой смерти.
> Если одновременно появятся болезненные опухоли в области переносицы, на макушке в основании уха - это признак смерти
> Если некоторое время посмотреть на луну, расставив руки в стороны, а затем резко посмотреть на тень, и у тени не видно будет головы - в течение года, большая вероятность смерти или тяжёлой болезни со смертельным исходом. Если у той же тени отсутствует или нечетко видна левая рука - это признак скорой смерти жены или кого-нибудь из родственников по материнской линии, а если отсутствует или нечётко видна правая рука - плохой знак для мужа или родственников по отцовской линии.
> Если при испражнении вдруг онемеет тело - это признак смерти.
> Если во время полового акта онемеет тело или половые органы - это признак скорой смерти.
> Если во сне приснится много разных цветов - это признак смерти или тяжелой болезни.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну шравакам-то подошла. Только они продолжают зачем-то называть черное белым. В махаянских сутрах прямо сказано о тех, кто "устал" и им дали "иллюзорный город" чтобы отдохнуть == не воспринимать, не существовать феноменально.


Т.е. всё что Вы тут пишите о шраваках, Вы узнали из махаянских источников? Вопросов больше не имею. Махаянские шраваки меня не интересуют. ))

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Т.е. всё что Вы тут пишите о шраваках, Вы узнали из махаянских источников? Вопросов больше не имею. Махаянские шраваки меня не интересуют. ))


Ну почему же. Я думаю, скорее на основе того, что Zom долгое время на БФ писал про "прекращение и ничего иного". А махаянские описания шраваков - как метафорического описание воззрения и его последствий с точки зрения махаянской же доктрины.

----------


## Вантус

> Потому что нет в буддизме такой мотивации - "Самоуничтожиться как сознающий, постигающий феномены субъект". Прекращение заблуждений относительно природы "я" это не тоже самое, что самоуничтожение, самовыпил и т.п. Приводил уже слова Будды на эту тему:


Я вам уже возражал, что мало ли как это видится самим буддистам, но объективно их действия являются именно самоунитожением (было много байтов объективной информации, стало безвозвратно мало). Вся аргументация по оправданию самоуничтожения строится на том, что нет никакого существа, которое уничтожается, а есть лишь заблуждение о таком существе. Эта аргументация совершенно не в тему для тех, кто и так знает, что человек - обозначение для особого белкового тела и не более того, но считает, что свойства такого тела (да и белка вообще, атома, кварка и т.п.) - интересны и удивительны, а всепронизывающее страдание - лишь отражение какой-то древнеиндийской беды.

----------

Дубинин (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. всё что Вы тут пишите о шраваках, Вы узнали из махаянских источников? Вопросов больше не имею. Махаянские шраваки меня не интересуют. ))


С чего бы я обязан говорить только с позиции шравак? Т.е. вы все же решили понизить уровень обсуждения. Тогда и мне не стоит продолжать отвечать.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну почему же. Я думаю, скорее на основе того, что Zom долгое время на БФ писал про "прекращение и ничего иного".


Насколько я помню, нигде он не писал, что мотивацией буддиста является "самоуничтожиться  как сознающий, постигающий феномены субъект"! )) Споры были по поводу Взаимозависимого Возникновения, а точнее Взаимозависимого Прекращения, что мол после париниббаны будды в сансару не возвращаются.




> А махаянские описания шраваков - как метафорического описание воззрения и его последствий с точки зрения махаянской же доктрины.


Упайя видимо.)

----------

Алекс Андр (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот самомнение «я» монаха отброшено, его корень уничтожен, сделан подобным обрубку пальмы, лишён условий для развития, не сможет возникнуть в будущем. Вот каким образом монах является Благородным с приспущенным знаменем, со сброшенным грузом, неопутанным.


Отбрасывание "я" не является проблемой, проблема наступает тогда, когда к этому отбрасыванию "я" добавляется как метод *уничтожение* всех скандх, включая сознание, которое именно _существовало_ как сама способность постигать, не важно имеет ли она атман или не имеет, номинально ли или иным образом. Оно "было", и его "не стало". В нирване только одна дхарма остается - нирвана. Почтижения нет, нет больше смертей и страданий потому что и рождения тоже нет, некому родиться, некому постигать. Тотальное уничтожение постижения. 




> Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа».


а для других он говорил так:




> В это время Почитаемый В Мирах сказал Шарипутре: "Ты уже три раза почтительно просил меня об этом, и как же я могу не объяснить это! Слушай сейчас внимательно и хорошо задумайся об этом. Воистину [я] объясню тебе понятно".
> Когда [он] говорил эти слова, на собрании присутствовали пять тысяч бхикшу, бхикшуни, упасак, упасик. [Они] поднялись [со своих] мест, поклонились Будде и удалились. Почему? Корин греха у них были очень глубоки, а надменность велика. [Они] думали, что обрели то, что [на самом деле] еще не обрели, думали также, что имеют свидетельство тому, о чем свидетельства еще не было (13). Обремененные такой виной, [они] не могли остаться. Почитаемый В Мирах молчал и не остановил [их].


Понятно теперь почему они не в курсе.





> Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания.


.. через уничтожение самой возможности дальнейшего восприятия т.к. сознание перестало существовать, функционировать будь оно хоть трижды бессамостно.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я вам уже возражал, что мало ли как это видится самим буддистам, но объективно их действия являются именно самоунитожением (было много байтов объективной информации, стало безвозвратно мало).


Безусловно, для верующего в самость своего "я", "душу" или Атман, человека, идея анатта для него означает разрушение его личности, а идея аничча – уничтожение его мира. 




> Т.е. вы все же решили понизить уровень обсуждения. Тогда и мне не стоит продолжать отвечать.


Извините, но уровень обсуждения понижается каждый раз, когда Вы говорите про "самоуничтожение" и "самовыпил" по отношению к тому, что говорит Будда с суттах. ) Потому я и делаю вывод о том, что Вы знакомы лишь с махаянским истолкованием шравакаяны.

----------

Алекс Андр (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вам уже возражал, что мало ли как это видится самим буддистам, но объективно их действия являются именно самоунитожением (было много байтов объективной информации, стало безвозвратно мало). Вся аргументация по оправданию самоуничтожения строится на том, что нет никакого существа, которое уничтожается, а есть лишь заблуждение о таком существе..


Пусть заблуждение. Только что это меняет? Заметь как подменяются понятия - атмана нет и не было (это, допустим - Ок), т.о. страдания имеют место быть (почему? потому что гладиолус - сарвадхармадукхам и все тут). А засим надо уничтожить то, что кажется существующим, чтобы _больше_ не воспринимать эти страдания. Странно, но ведь сами же выше и заявляют, что нет и изначально не было никого кто бы мог эти страдания воспринимать, раз изначально не было никого, кто бы вообще мог хоть что-то воспринимать. И на этом кружении смыслов строиться вся система.

----------

Вантус (03.01.2014), Дубинин (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Хос (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Извините, но уровень обсуждения понижается каждый раз, когда Вы говорите про "самоуничтожение" и "самовыпил" по отношению к тому, что говорит Будда с суттах. ) Потому я и делаю вывод о том, что Вы знакомы лишь с махаянским истолкованием шравакаяны.


Понятно. Т.е. я просто наступил на религиозную мозоль, без возможности с вашей стороны спокойно обсудить аспекты различных учений. И вам стало обидно.

Простой совет - добавить меня в игнор и вопрос мгновенно снимется.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отбрасывание "я" не является проблемой, проблема наступает тогда, когда к этому отбрасыванию "я" добавляется как метод *уничтожение* всех скандх, включая сознание, которое именно _существовало_ как сама способность постигать


Так вот мне и интересно, в какой буддийской традиции к отбрасыванию представлений о "я" добавляется как метод  *уничтожение* всех скандх? )) Насколько я знаю, они сами прекращаются, когда прекращается невежество, а ним и кармические формирователи (санскары), обуславливающие возникновение сознания в новой жизни. Вот и всё. Это и в тхераваде так и в махаяне. И разница между ними лишь в том, что тхеравада занимает скорее агностическую позицию, тогда как в махаяне делаются попытки рассказать о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения шести сфер. Ваджраяна это конечно отдельный разговор.)

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Безусловно, для верующего в самость своего "я", "душу" или Атман, человека, идея анатта для него означает разрушение его личности, а идея аничча – уничтожение его мира.


Заметьте, я говорю о байтах объективной информации, которые вполне реальны и могут быть измерены для любого живого и не живого тела. Вдумайтесь в эти слова. Если мерить, скажем, среднее собственной информации систем в виде булыжника, бактерии, человека и т.п., то у человека оно будет много выше, чем у бактерии, а у бактери - выше чем у булыжника. Ваш Будда полагает идеалом систему, не содержащую никакой информации в принципе, превозносит уничтожение информации (объективной величины, в отличие от разных атманов и прочего). Мне же такая система не представляется сколь бы то ни было интересной.

----------

Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так вот мне и интересно, в какой буддийской традиции к отбрасыванию представлений о "я" добавляется как метод  *уничтожение* всех скандх? )) Насколько я знаю, *они сами прекращаются*, когда *прекращается невежество,* а ним и кармические формирователи (санскары), обуславливающие возникновение сознания в новой жизни. Вот и всё.


И что же *на деле* означает это "прекращение невежества"? Давайте же наконец рассмотрим. Декларируется представление об отсутствии "я". Нет проблем. Далее вводится требование это "постичь" благодаря специальным техникам созерцания превосходящим самадхи "за пределами восприятия и не-восприятия". Т.е. происходит просто угасание потока. И "невежество" тут уничтожается уничтожением этого потока. Вы видимо не поняли опять и опять о чем идет речь с нашей позиции. 





> Это и в тхераваде так и в махаяне.


нет, не так. Когда вводится понятие "татхаты", то все решительно встает на свои места. И майя и анатман и.д. потому что анатман является анатманом и майей _относительно_ татхаты. Но даже и тут можно склеить татхату и нирвану. Разница будет все равно - в том, что из нирваны нет возможности вернуться к феноменальному бытию, а для махаяны это возможно. (архатов-в-нирване можно выдернуть из такого глубокого самадхи, которое они принимают за окончательную нирвану)




> И разница между ними лишь в том, что тхеравада занимает скорее агностическую позицию, тогда как в махаяне делаются попытки рассказать о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения шести сфер. Ваджраяна это конечно отдельный разговор.)


не отдельный, т.к. она опирается в основном на 3й поворот.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Понятно. Т.е. я просто наступил на религиозную мозоль, без возможности с вашей стороны спокойно обсудить аспекты различных учений. И вам стало обидно.
> 
> Простой совет - добавить меня в игнор и вопрос мгновенно снимется.


Ну и к чему Вы это написали? ) Вроде ничего неспокойного в нашем обсуждении пока нет. Я просто не согласен с тем, как Вы пытаетесь представить аспекты тхеравадинских учений. И в меру своих возможностей пытаюсь донести до Вас мысль о том, что вместе с водой Вы выплескиваете и ребенка, когда отрицаете необходимость изучения многочисленных текстов, суть которых по-вашему можно определить всего лишь как "самоуничтожение".

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Так вот мне и интересно, в какой буддийской традиции к отбрасыванию представлений о "я" добавляется как метод  *уничтожение* всех скандх? )) Насколько я знаю, они сами прекращаются, когда прекращается невежество, а ним и кармические формирователи (санскары), обуславливающие возникновение сознания в новой жизни. Вот и всё. Это и в тхераваде так и в махаяне.


По-моему, это называется "взаимоисключающие параграфы".

----------

Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Заметь как подменяются понятия


Я ж говорю - буддизм ни разу не философия, а дидактика + риторика в философском обличьи.
В этом смысле наиболее последовательная и честная система - это прасанга )))

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Я ж говорю - буддизм ни разу не философия, а дидактика + риторика в философском обличьи.
> В этом смысле наиболее последовательная и честная система - это прасанга )))


Не, там есть и нормальная философия - поздняя абхидхарма, лориг и цема.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну и к чему Вы это написали? ) Вроде ничего неспокойного в нашем обсуждении пока нет. Я просто не согласен с тем, как Вы пытаетесь представить аспекты тхеравадинских учений.


если не согласны - аргументируйте *по сути* обсуждаемого вопроса, но не включайте петросяна "так вы махаянист? вопросов больше не имею".

----------


## Ондрий

> Не, там есть и нормальная философия - поздняя абхидхарма, лориг и цема.


гносеология - успешна и прекрасна, да, но вот с онтологией полный швах.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что же *на деле* означает это "прекращение невежества"? Давайте же наконец рассмотрим. Декларируется представление об отсутствии "я". Нет проблем. Далее вводится требование это "постичь" благодаря специальным техникам созерцания превосходящим самадхи "за пределами восприятия и не-восприятия". Т.е. происходит просто угасание потока. И "невежество" тут уничтожается уничтожением этого потока.


 Вы видимо снова пишите о каком-то махаянском истолковании достижений шраваков.. В тхераваде невежество уничтожается мудростью (пання).





> нет, не так. Когда вводится понятие "татхаты", то все решительно встает на свои места. И майя и анатман и.д. потому что анатман является анатманом и майей _относительно_ татхаты. Но даже и тут можно склеить татхату и нирвану. Разница будет все равно - в том, что из нирваны нет возможности вернуться к феноменальному бытию, а для махаяны это возможно. (архатов-в-нирване можно выдернуть из такого глубокого самадхи, которое они принимают за окончательную нирвану)


Опять же, "нирвана, подобная призрачному городу", появившаяся в поздних махаянских текстах, это не тоже самое, что и ниббана, которой учит Будда в суттах ПК.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> гносеология - успешна и прекрасна, да, но вот с онтологией полный швах.


Как писал Е.А. Торчинов:

"..постоянно возникающие и исчезающие бессубстанциальные дхармы в своей совокупности образуют поток, или континуум (сантана), который эмпирически и обнаруживается как «живое существо». Таким образом, любое существо, в том числе и человеческая личность, понимается в буддизме не как неизменная сущность (душа, атман), а как поток постоянно меняющихся элементарных психофизических состояний. Онтология буддизма — это онтология бессубстратного процесса."

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Итого, можно сказать, что информационная энтропия человека - N бит/состояние (и растет от жизни к жизни, если верить суттам), а вот та же величина у тхеравадинского Будды после париниббаны - 0 бит/состояние. Теперь вопрос - действительно ли ничего не потерялось?
Кстати, знаете пример превращения системы с ненулевой информационной энтропией в систему с нулевой? Берем часы и разбиваем их молотком. Или сжигаем книгу. Или замазываем надпись. Можно ли считать это улучшением? Я думаю, что нет.

----------

Паня (05.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы видимо снова пишите о каком-то махаянском истолковании достижений шраваков.. В тхераваде невежество уничтожается мудростью (пання).


вы видимо плохо осведомлены о том, что махаяна хорошо осведомлена о шравакаяне ). 



> Опять же, "нирвана, подобная призрачному городу", появившася в поздних махаянских текстах, это не тоже самое, что и ниббана, которой учит Будда в суттах ПК.


Это религиозное допущение, которое я не в состоянии опровергнуть т.к. вы не принимаете позицию махаяны.

Вообще слова о том, что "Татхагату нельзя отследить даже здесь и сейчас" используются только как дидактический прием, лекарство от ложных концепций, таких как:



> в махаяне делаются попытки рассказать о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения шести сфер.


потому, что "не-отслеживаемый больше Татхагата" означает только _гносеологически_ ложную попытку его поисков в смысле его локации в- или за- пределами 6ти сфер бытия, ошибка в "катафатическом" поиске, который вы приписали махаяне. Потому что татхата/дхармакая не есть место или состояние доступное понятийному уму. Потому его и невозможно описать и вообще сказать о его онтологическом статусе хоть что-то, кроме того, что (и это делается в махаяне/тантре) оно является базовым состоянием _относительно_ которого  только и можно говорить о майе, анатмане и т.д. В противном случае майя, анатман, пудгала вообще не могут существовать в принципе ни как иллюзия, ни как не-иллюзия, т.к. вы же сами утверждаете изначальное онтологическое отсутствие чего бы то ни было за пределами скандх и "истинное" отсутствие самих этих скандх (="я"). Если они не существуют изначально, то нет и предмета для решения несуществующей проблемы, т.к. несуществующие скандхи (= относительное "я") _изначально_ *уже* лишены любых страданий в силу своего отсутствия (=устраняя ваше "невежество" вы актуализируете это "знание"). (получился дзогчен без ригпа, прости Господи).  А вы подменяете цель и средства.

.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> махаяна хорошо осведомлена о шравакаяне ).


А вот о тхераваде видимо не очень хорошо..))




> это религиозное допущение, которое я не в состоянии опровергнуть т.к. вы не принимаете позицию махаяны.


Заметьте, почти всё, что Вы писали в этой теме, также является всего лишь религиозным допущением. Так почему же Вы всё время норовите намекнуть на то, что ваши собеседники более религиозны? )




> вы же сами утверждаете изначальное онтологическое отсутствие чего бы то ни было за пределами скандх.


Не совсем так. Говорится лишь об отсутствии возможности явно утверждать что-либо за пределами скандх. Это метафизика, которую буддисты не очень уважают.  




> Сабба сутта: Всё
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
> «Как скажете, учитель» – ответили монахи.
> Благословенный сказал: «Что такое «Всё»? [Это] глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и тактильные ощущения, ум и ментальные феномены. Это, монахи, называется «всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Отвергнув это «всё», я опишу иное «всё» – то с его стороны это будет лишь пустым хвастовством. Если бы его расспросили [на этот счёт], то он не смог бы ответить и повстречал бы лишь досаду. Почему? Потому, что это вне его области [познания]».

----------

Алекс Андр (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот о тхераваде видимо не очень хорошо..))


это не конструктивное уточнение.



> Заметьте, почти всё, что Вы писали в этой теме, также является всего лишь религиозным допущением. Так почему же Вы всё время норовите намекнуть на то, что ваши собеседники более религиозны? )


В буддизме вообще все зиждется на религиозных постулатах. Однако есть интерпретации которые имеют проблемы в логической непротиворечивости внутри себя, а есть которые не имеют, либо они сведены к минимуму. Вы знаете какой применяется критерий истинности для философских систем? Непротиворечивость логики. Не  важно уже о каких именно Вселенских Лингамах она повествует.




> Не совсем так. Говорится лишь об отсутствии возможности явно утверждать что-либо за пределами скандх. Это метафизика, которую буддисты не очень уважают.


Так я вам только что тоже самое написал выше. Но вы делали упор на ложности махаянской концепции татхаты/дхармакаи на основании того, что в ПК про это ни слова, а не об "отсутствии возможности явно утверждать что-либо за пределами скандх". Ну и нам-то махаянистам что с того, что в ПК этого нет?

----------

Сергей Ч (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

В общем, все свелось к очередному выяснению вопроса "чья икона красивее - махаянская или тхеравадинская", а не об исторических предпосылках буддизма и его сравнении с другими системами, что мне было бы более интересно.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но вы делали упор на ложности махаянской концепции татхаты/дхармакаи на основании того, что в ПК про это ни слова, а не об "отсутствии возможности явно утверждать что-либо за пределами скандх". Ну и нам-то махаянистам что с того, что в ПК этого нет?


Не припомню чтобы я делел упор именно на ложности  махаянских концепций.. Вроде всегда говорил именно об "отсутствии возможности явно утверждать что-либо за пределами скандх". Т.е. позиция моя была скорее агностической и рациональной. Думаю это же можно сказать и о тхераваде в целом, иначе не было бы возможности появления разных мнений, высказываемых учителями по поводу участи сознания, постигшего  ниббану.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

Я вот люблю поиграть за разные команды)).



> Итого, можно сказать, что информационная энтропия человека - N бит/состояние (и растет от жизни к жизни, если верить суттам), а вот та же величина у тхеравадинского Будды после париниббаны - 0 бит/состояние. Теперь вопрос - действительно ли ничего не потерялось?


С ваджраянским буддой тоже не так все просто. Трикая конечно имеет место быть, но чем она занята? 12 деяний, насколько мне известно - одноразовое действо. Что делает потом будда на пенсии? В махаяне (सद्धर्मपुण्डरीकसूत्र, например и т.д.) вот будды тоже потом постепенно "угасают" пребывая в своей чистой земле и передавая все дела ближайшему окружению из бодхисаттв. А в ваджраяне нирманакаей считается не человек-Учитель, а формное тело иидама в мандале. Разговоры о том, что мандалу д_о_лжно созерцать как всю вселенную и всех ЖС как божеств мандалы - тоже, в общем-то, больше метода чем онтология.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как писал Е.А. Торчинов:
> 
> "..постоянно возникающие и исчезающие бессубстанциальные дхармы в своей совокупности образуют поток, или континуум (сантана), который эмпирически и обнаруживается как «живое существо». Таким образом, любое существо, в том числе и человеческая личность, понимается в буддизме не как неизменная сущность (душа, атман), а как поток постоянно меняющихся элементарных психофизических состояний. Онтология буддизма — это онтология бессубстратного процесса."


Это мнение Торчинова. Он не совсем авторитет в свете наличия оригинальных текстов. Он путает тут онтологию и гносеологию рассматривая ее через гносеологические понятия методов, самих процессов постижения. Это как описывать работу автомобиля через составление статистической карты движения их по улицам. Это полезно, но предназначено для другого.

----------


## Вантус

> Я вот люблю поиграть за разные команды)).
> С ваджраянским буддой тоже не так все просто. Трикая конечно имеет место быть, но чем она занята? 12 деяний, насколько мне известно - одноразовое действо. Что делает потом будда на пенсии?.


Испускает бесчисленые нирманакаи и самбхогакаи на благо всех живых существ, смотрим всякие махаянские абхидхармы и радуемся этому.

----------


## Ондрий

> Испускает бесчисленые нирманакаи и самбхогакаи на благо всех живых существ, смотрим всякие махаянские абхидхармы и радуемся этому.


Неужели? К кому приходил тот, кто играл роль Шакьямуни? Шакьямуни-ринпоче даже тибетцы не дерзнули привести на троны, а уж они... Но я знаю что ты скажешь - Ваджрадхара работает. Да, было дело, согласен. Даже Тилопа от него получал дхарму.

Махаяна как раз утверждает угасание будд через многие многие кальпы, я привел источник.

----------


## Вантус

> Неужели? Махаяна как раз утверждает угасание будд, я привел источник.


Махаяна - она разная. Бодхисаттвы - они же иччхантики и пребывают вечно, являя только уходы и приходы Будд, как вариант (йогачаринская абхидхарма).

----------


## Ондрий

> Махаяна - она разная. Бодхисаттвы - они же иччхантики и пребывают вечно, являя только уходы и приходы Будд, как вариант (йогачаринская абхидхарма).


эээ.. скорее наоборот - будды являют себя как бодхисаттвы. бодхисаттвам по штату не положено изображать Так Приходящего. 

 :Smilie:  наброс:
А вот имеют ли будды свободу воли? Т.е. я к тому, что будды, как это описывается в текстах - эдакие боевые роботы действия которых _спонтанны_ и наиболее точны в предлагаемых методах для ЖС в достижении ими бодхи в силу их [будд] тотального всезнания. Т.е. Будда напрочь лишен желаний, потому действует как конечный автомат с одной программой - обучение ЖС в достижении того же самого состояния, т.е., пребывая в вечности, штамповать себе подобных )). Есть ли смысл тогда ломать копья с тхеравадинами на предмет сохранения способности к постижению бытия, если самоустранение себя из 6ти сфер равнозначно по сути "жизни ваджраянского будды" т.к. и архат и будда не властны над своими действиями (можно и так интерпретировать их состояние) - архата уже нет, некому властвовать, а будды автоматически выполняют четкие функции и только их, работают как прибор точно выполняющий программу. Мышление ли это? Та ли это метафизическая "свобода" кою тщились искать те же греки? Не уверен. Давай же обсудим наконец истинные цели - ради чего все это *нам*?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> эээ.. скорее наоборот - будды являют себя как бодхисаттвы. бодхисаттвам по штату не положено изображать Так Приходящего.


Тут пойдет ангелология. В чем бодхисаттва бхуми "Облако Дхармы" отличен от Будды? Будда же по той же абхидхарме лишь являет свои деяния, а на деле уже пробужден до того (еще до рождения в мире людей). Вдруг бодхисаттвы 10-го бхуми только тем и занимаются, что периодически являют себя Буддами, после погружения в соответствующее самадхи?



> наброс:
> А вот имеют ли будды свободу воли? Т.е. я к тому, что будды, как это описывается в текстах - эдакие боевые роботы действия которых _спонтанны_ и наиболее точны в предлагаемых методах для ЖС в достижении ими бодхи в силу их тотального всезнания. Т.е. Будда напроч лишен желаний, потому действует как конечный автомат с одной программой - обучение ЖС в достижении того же самого состояния. Есть ли смысл тогда ломать копья с тхеравадинами на предмет сохранения постижения бытия, если самоустранение себя из 6ти сфер равнозначно по сути "жизни будды" т.к. и архат и будда не властны над своими действиями (можно и так интерпретировать их состояние), а работают как прибор точно выполняющий программу. Мышление ли это? Та ли это метафизическая "свобода" кою тщились искать те же греки? Не уверен.


Но, согласись, все же поприятней будет.

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, Абхисамаяламкара пишет:



> Thereupon (the Sutra) considers his activity (i.e. that of the Dharma-body which acts by means of the Transformation-body, and) which (goes on) *without irrterruption as long as the samsaric world lasts*. This work of the Dharma-body has been considered in 27 ways:

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут пойдет ангелология. В чем бодхисаттва бхуми "Облако Дхармы" отличен от Будды?


Декларируются некие особенно люто тонкие jñeya-āvaraṇи трудно преодолимые.



> Но, согласись, все же поприятней будет.


Ну как сказать. Будто бы кто заставляет выбирать из плохого и еще хуже))

Вот у брахманистов нет проблем - (упрощенно для brahma vulgaris) Брахма вечен, он и есть то истинное существование бытия, которое он же и олицетворяет собою. А сам он спит и видит сны в котором пишут на форуме два оболтуса. Пребывая в вечности развлекает он себя на подобный манер. Или скажем греки, хоть от них почти ничего не осталось реально полезного с т.з. марги - признают перерождения (Одиссей вот тот же), но ни слова о карме, которую при желании можно легко закритиковать как концепцию.

----------


## Вантус

> Декларируются некие особенно люто тонкие jñeya-āvaraṇa трудно преодолимые.


Вообще, Абхисамаяламкара пишет:



> 10. (The tength stage) When he has passed beyond the nine stages that cognition by which he is established on the Butldha-stage, should be known as the tenth stage of a Bodhisattva


Как я понимаю, угасают лишь явленные будда-кшетры и их нирманакая или самбхогакая будды. А дхармакая вечна, есть и будет и будет вечно активной и проявлять новых будд и вообще все, чего ни попадя. Однако, приходим к тому же брахману. Какая благодать, что Шанкарачарья все так ловко упорядочил, что теперь мы можем на него ориентироваться при разборе махаянских текстов.

----------

Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Вот, нашел точную цитату из большой сутры Праджняпарамиты (18000, THE LARGE SUTRA ON PERFECT WISDOM with the divisions of the Abhisamayālañkāra. Translated by EDWARD CONZE):




> Moreover, having trained in perfect wisdom, having, through the full attainment of just these dharmas, known full enlightenment, the Tathagata, etc. in the ten directions, in endless and boundless world systems, during the whole of time, works the weal of all beings by means of a multi-form cloud of transformation bodies. It is thus that the Bodhisattva, the great being, should train in perfect wisdom


Вот этим-то Будда и занят все время, по словам махаянского Шакьямуни, обращенным к Субхути. Тхеравадины для душевного спокойствия могут считать, что это был Шакьямуни одной из бесчисленных параллельных Вселенных, которая когда-то существовала или будет существовать.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот этим-то Будда и занят все время, по словам махаянского Шакьямуни, обращенным к Субхути.


это понятно. Я-то о другом немного писал. Достижима ли для будды полная свобода или он одну тюрьму (неуправляемой сансары) меняет на другую - робота-без-мышления (sems отсутствует же!) с единственной программой метавселенской экспансии?  :Smilie:  Стемненькое такое бытие получается.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> это понятно. Я-то о другом немного писал. Достижима ли для будды полная свобода или он одну тюрьму (неуправляемой сансары) меняет на другую - робота-без-мышления (sems отсутствует же!) с единственной программой метавселенской экспансии?  Стемненькое такое бытие получается.


Ондрий, мы меня рассмешил про "Будду на пенсии". Бедненький, сема лишился....Трикая -- это не только 12 деяний, это совершенное всеведение, объединение тела, речи и ума. ИМХО, полнейшая свобода.

----------


## Ондрий

вот именно что одно сплошное имхо ...и ни грана......

----------


## Джнянаваджра

В одной из параллельных вселенных Будды наверняка размножаются бодхисаттвами, аки спорами - вспыхнув паранирваническим фейрверком, перестают перерождаться - а их совершенные качества из распавшихся составов начинают жить сами по себе, эманируясь и дуплицируясь, добирая составы до полвозрелого Будды. Архаты же гаснут без фейрверков.  ;-)

Ergo, Будда - гриб. И радиоволна.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> вот именно что одно сплошное имхо и ни грана......


А у тебя не так?

----------


## Нико

> В одной из параллельных вселенных Будды наверняка размножаются бодхисаттвами, аки спорами - вспыхнув паранирваническим фейрверком, перестают перерождаться - а их совершенные качества из распавшихся составов начинают жить сами по себе, эманируясь и дуплицируясь, добирая составы до полвозрелого Будды. Архаты же гаснут без фейрверков.  ;-)
> 
> Ergo, Будда - гриб. И радиоволна.


Я тут вспомнила из далёких перестроечных времен..... Ленин  :Facepalm: был грибом. А не Будда

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я тут вспомнила из далёких перестроечных времен..... Ленин был грибом. А не Будда


Это называется "прямая цитата из Курехина". Но вообще - всë правдоподобно: плодовое тело гриба - нирманакайя, грибница  - самбхогакайя, еë банк памяти/ДНК - дхармакайя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это называется "прямая цитата из Курехина". Но вообще - всë правдоподобно: плодовое тело гриба - нирманакайя, грибница  - самбхогакайя, еë банк памяти/ДНК - дхармакайя.


 :EEK!:  Как всё просто, оказывается!!!!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как всё просто, оказывается!!!!


Дык. Но, как говорится - на словах ты Лев Толстой, а на деле - гриб простой.

----------

Вантус (03.01.2014), Нико (03.01.2014), Сергей Ч (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Дык. Но, как говорится - на словах ты Лев Толстой, а на деле - гриб простой.


Лев Толстой, судя по его биографии и книгам, тоже был грибом  :Wink:  Меня особенно умиляли длинные пассажи на французском.... Элита....

----------


## Вантус

> А у тебя не так?


Конечно не так. Андрей всюду ссылается, а местами все очевидно, откуда он берет цитаты. Берем Елизаренкову и читаем про ариев и рита/ритам, берем Лотосовую сутру и читаем про Будд после паринирваны и т.п. и т.д.

----------


## Ондрий

> А у тебя не так?


Точно так же, но на базе текстов. Просто я не понял к чему были твои бравурные речи, т.к. именно пропагандистских текстов я читал не меньше ).
Сложнее с текстами не так примитивно интерпретируемыми. Мне они наиболее интересны.

----------


## Ондрий

@*Джнянаваджра* не оффтопте про грибные приходы плз. я конечно понимаю - праздники и все такое )

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> это понятно. Я-то о другом немного писал. Достижима ли для будды полная свобода или он одну тюрьму (неуправляемой сансары) меняет на другую - робота-без-мышления (sems отсутствует же!) с единственной программой метавселенской экспансии?  Стемненькое такое бытие получается.


Можно предположить, что осознавание все же у него присутствует. Но да, махаянский будда в виде все понимающего, но абсолютно невольного автомата только чуть менее уныл несущего тхеравадинского будды. Хотя можно предположить, что он и становится вселенной и что все видимое - суть тело Будды (в ваджраяне так и есть, см. внешнюю Калачакру).

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно предположить, что осознавание все же у него присутствует.


Несомненно. Я вообще копнул не простой вопрос. Насколько некто, имеющий такую хар-ку как "всезнание" (не важно, что под этим подразумевается - уже готовое знание о состоянии всей системы или способность проникать в предмет изучения обретая тотальное знание о локальном участке этой системы (=предел точности), его состоянии и принятии однозначного решения о дальнейших действиях) - может вообще иметь такое св-во как "свобода выбора". Ты понял о чем я. Это труднейший философский вопрос. 

Возьмем наиболее подходящую модель - CPU + soft. Это - конечный автомат (если правильно создан софт, без багов). Его состояние в каждый момент времени точно описывается состоянием внешней системы исходя из алгоритма его работы. Это можно описать строго математически. И сложность описания возрастает от объема пред-заданных "реакций". Такой алгоритм - однозначное действие в ответ на входящий сигнал будет тем меньше ошибаться, чем больше у него (компа) имеется информации о состоянии системы. Тут и вопрос предела точности и алгоритма программы. Так вот, у будд есть алгоритм - он действует как экспансивный автомат для генерации себе подобных. Фактически вирус-полиморф. Но это уже немного отдельный вопрос, и его можно рассмотреть позже. Сейчас я был хотел "научно" сравнить поведение этих систем - будд, имеющих базу знаний о конечном состоянии системы и автомата который имеет не полную информацию о ней (ограничения точности и объема знаний). Разница между ними - в %-те ошибочности принятия решений и понятно почему. Но можем ли мы говорить в таком свете о некоей "свободе выбора". Т.к. свобода выбора основывается скорее на не-знании полного состояния системы или для некоторых случаев - намеренно водится стохастическая функция дающая флюктуации алгоритмического ответа, некий коэф.погрешности намеренно введенный (имитация ИИ для игр)

Т.е. я выдвигаю тезис - сознание (накопитель данных + блок принятия решений) имеющее целью накопление информации(=познание) и через это действие и определяемое, собственно, как сознание перестает таковым считаться если его цель уже не состоит в накоплении инфы, т.к. она уже доступна (On demand или сразу) и сознание превращается в конечный автомат.

(напомню, что алгоритм наиболее оптимального решения - есть тоже информация)




> Но да, махаянский будда в виде все понимающего, но абсолютно невольного автомата только чуть менее уныл несущего тхеравадинского будды. Хотя можно предположить, что *он и становится вселенной* и что все видимое - суть тело Будды (в ваджраяне так и есть, см. внешнюю Калачакру).


Я выделил твою фразу. Мне кажется, что именно в этом пункте есть расхождение между буддизмом и брахманизмом. Буддизм усложняет вопрос, вводит отдельные локализованные участки этих "вселенных". Но как "субстратная" (именно в кавычках) основа бытия, конечно да. Но на этот предмет, думаю, лучшее вообще поговорить на кухне за рюмкой чаю, а не тут )

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Дубинин (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> ... Но на этот предмет, думаю, лучшее вообще поговорить на кухне за рюмкой чаю, а не тут )


Тут- тут -всё тут, пожалуйста, думающие люди- так редки.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут- тут -всё тут, пожалуйста, думающие люди- так редки.


за пропаганду якобы "не-буддизма" могут впаять эцих с гвоздями на год ))))

сорри, убегаю "философствовать", смогу только под вечер изложить тезисы)... если смогу))))))

----------


## Вантус

> Тут- тут -всё тут, пожалуйста, думающие люди- так редки.


Тут думающих людей не любят - они отпугивают недумающих и снижают посещаемость форума. Мне один местный заправила примерно так и заявил.

----------

Дубинин (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Несомненно. Я вообще копнул не простой вопрос. Насколько некто, имеющий такую хар-ку как "всезнание" (не важно, что под этим подразумевается - уже готовое знание о состоянии всей системы или способность проникать в предмет изучения обретая тотальное знание о локальном участке этой системы (=предел точности), его состоянии и принятии однозначного решения о дальнейших действиях) - может вообще иметь такое св-во как "свобода выбора". Ты понял о чем я. Это труднейший философский вопрос. 
> 
> Возьмем наиболее подходящую модель - CPU + soft. Это - конечный автомат (если правильно создан софт, без багов). Его состояние в каждый момент времени точно описывается состоянием внешней системы исходя из алгоритма его работы. Это можно описать строго математически. И сложность описания возрастает от объема пред-заданных "реакций". Такой алгоритм - однозначное действие в ответ на входящий сигнал будет тем меньше ошибаться, чем больше у него (компа) имеется информации о состоянии системы. Тут и вопрос предела точности и алгоритма программы. Так вот, у будд есть алгоритм - он действует как экспансивный автомат для генерации себе подобных. Фактически вирус-полиморф. Но это уже немного отдельный вопрос, и его можно рассмотреть позже. Сейчас я был хотел "научно" сравнить поведение этих систем - будд, имеющих базу знаний о конечном состоянии системы и автомата который имеет не полную информацию о ней (ограничения точности и объема знаний). Разница между ними - в %-те ошибочности принятия решений и понятно почему. Но можем ли мы говорить в таком свете о некоей "свободе выбора". Т.к. свобода выбора основывается скорее на не-знании полного состояния системы или для некоторых случаев - намеренно водится стохастическая функция дающая флюктуации алгоритмического ответа, некий коэф.погрешности намеренно введенный (имитация ИИ для игр)
> 
> Т.е. я выдвигаю тезис - сознание (накопитель данных + блок принятия решений) имеющее целью накопление информации(=познание) и через это действие и определяемое, собственно, как сознание перестает таковым считаться если его цель уже не состоит в накоплении инфы, т.к. она уже доступна (On demand или сразу) и сознание превращается в конечный автомат.
> 
> (напомню, что алгоритм наиболее оптимального решения - есть тоже информация)
> 
> Я выделил твою фразу. Мне кажется, что именно в этом пункте есть расхождение между буддизмом и брахманизмом. Буддизм усложняет вопрос, вводит отдельные локализованные участки этих "вселенных". Но как "субстратная" (именно в кавычках) основа бытия, конечно да. Но на этот предмет, думаю, лучшее вообще поговорить на кухне за рюмкой чаю, а не тут )


Ондрий, вопрос, конечно, интересный. Но скажи: ты считаешь будд автоматами и клонами, или всё же индивидуальными личностями с разными потоками сознания?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, вопрос, конечно, интересный. Но скажи: ты считаешь будд автоматами и клонами, или всё же индивидуальными личностями с разными потоками сознания?


я же изложил выше проблематику сознаний имеющих полное знание или не полное. Этот вопрос общий, хотя и напрямую затрагивает Дхарму. 

Все сводится к 2м видам онтологий:

- предполагает ли она тотальное знание состояний всей системы по всем координатам пространства-времени
- или она предполагает бесконечное накопление информации.

это именно онтологический вопрос, определяющий и структуру вселенной и цели и методы и т.д. и т.п.

все. убежал). буду вечером.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Ондрий, вопрос, конечно, интересный. Но скажи: ты считаешь будд автоматами и клонами, или всё же индивидуальными личностями с разными потоками сознания?


Вот что значит неспособность к умственной дисциплине! Что есть будда - это дхармакая и много самбхога- и нирманакай. Очевидно, что дхармакая всех будд совершенно одинакова, тогда как рупакаи бывают разные. Дхармакая же не имеет никаких признаков, которые позволили бы различать "вот это дхармакая одного будды, а это - другого".

----------


## Нико

> Вот что значит неспособность к умственной дисциплине! Что есть будда - это дхармакая и много самбхога- и нирманакай. Очевидно, что дхармакая всех будд совершенно одинакова, тогда как рупакаи бывают разные. Дхармакая же не имеет никаких признаков, которые позволили бы различать "вот это дхармакая одного будды, а это - другого".


Вантус, погодите с выводами. Я просто спрашиваю: чем отличается один будда от другого? Понятно, что Дхармакаи у них одинаковые. Говорят ( ОБС), что они отличаются друг от друга только кармическими связями. Вот это подтвердите, либо опровергните.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, погодите с выводами. Я просто спрашиваю: чем отличается один будда от другого? Понятно, что Дхармакаи у них одинаковые.


Будда - это дхармакая, манифестирующая нирманакаи и самбхогакаи. Так в Абхисамаяламкаре и праджняпарамитинских сутрах, я цитировал. Никакого будды, помимо дхармакаи и рупакаи нет. Делаем из этого вывод, что поскольку дхармакая у всех будд одна,  то разница только в рупакаях. Т.е. когда говорят - это один будда, а это другой, имеют в виду - это одна рупакая, а это - другая. А поскольку сущностью будды является дхармакая (она вечна и являет непостоянные рупакаи), то можно сделать вывод, что все будды имеют одну сущность и разные проявления.



> Говорят ( ОБС), что они отличаются друг от друга только кармическими связями. Вот это подтвердите, либо опровергните.


Уточните, кто это "они" и что значит "отличаются кармическими связями". Если вы имеете в виду, что то или иное существо видит ту или иную рупакаю из-за своей кармы, то да.

----------

Дубинин (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

тут и Ади-Будда будет вполне в тему.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> @*Джнянаваджра* не оффтопте про грибные приходы плз. я конечно понимаю - праздники и все такое )


Как можно про приходы (см. пятый обет мирянина и правила форума) и оффтопы (см. название темы)! Это называется "метафора", просто гриб и радиоволна - очень кошерная метафора, классическая! :irony:

Праздники же у меня ничем не отличаются от не-праздников, не надо инсинуаций.

Я, между прочим, подобные темы уже очень давно жду, но ультрашраваки её гасили обычно (но не всегда).

----------


## Вантус

> тут и Ади-Будда будет вполне в тему.


Ну да. Любопытен тот факт, что любая личность, достигшая ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, обретет ту же самую дхармакаю, которые обретали до него и которую обретут после него, ничуть не отличную. Более того, это дхармакая будет сопровождать его весь путь, как татхагатагарбха. Поэтому он и до бодхи был буддой и во время и после, в некотором смысле.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Уточните, кто это "они" и что значит "отличаются кармическими связями". Если вы имеете в виду, что то или иное существо видит ту или иную рупакаю из-за своей кармы, то да.


Не, я тут немного про другое. Будды одинаковы, или у них у каждого свои разные потоки сознания? Типа, они в состоянии будды отличаются друг от друга кармическими связями с разными существами... Одним помочь могут, а другим не могут....  Поэтому и Рупакаи являют разные, по ситуации..А так у них все их качества должны быть одинаковыми.

----------


## Нико

> тут и Ади-Будда будет вполне в тему.


А гелугпы говорят, что нет никакого Ади-Будды. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну да. Любопытен тот факт, что любая личность, достигшая ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, обретет ту же самую дхармакаю, которые обретали до него и которую обретут после него, ничуть не отличную. Более того, это дхармакая будет сопровождать его весь путь, как татхагатагарбха. Поэтому он и до бодхи был буддой и во время и после, в некотором смысле.


и тут плавно возникает вопрос генезиса саттв, который очень очень скромно, краснея и смущаясь излагают в дзогчен.

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Вантус (03.01.2014), Нико (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> А гелугпы говорят, что нет никакого Ади-Будды. )


это махаянское альтер-эго Ваджрадхары  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А гелугпы говорят, что нет никакого Ади-Будды. )


А Ваджрадхара - ето, простите, что?

----------


## Нико

> А Ваджрадхара - ето, простите, что?


Говорят, Будда в тантрическом его проявлении. Тут суть дела в том, что нет Будды, который всегда был буддой. Все раньше были обычными существами, а потом только стали буддами. Спорный вопрос, однако.)

----------


## Вантус

> Не, я тут немного про другое. Будды одинаковы, или у них у каждого свои разные потоки сознания? Типа, они в состоянии будды отличаются друг от друга кармическими связями с разыми существами... Одним помочь могут, а другим не могут....  Поэтому и Рупакаи являют разные, по ситуации..А так у них все их качества должны быть одинаковыми.


Дисциплинируйте свой ум шаматхой! Будда - это дхармакая и рупакая. Никакого будды кроме этих двух нет.  Дхармакая одна на всех - у нее нет местоположения (она всепроникающа), она неизменна и имеет одни и те же качества. Если бы были две разные дхармакаи, это значило, что одна из них не обладает всеми качествами дхармакаи, или же не всепроникающа и т.п. и не являлется, таким образом, настоящей дхармакаей. Рупакаи разные. Но ни одна рупакая не мыслит - вот это мои дхармы, вот это дхармы иной рупакаи, поскольку все будды полностью отвергли "я" и "мое", для рупакай дхармы - это просто дхармы, никому не принадлежащие и лишенные истинного существования.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Говорят, Будда в тантрическом его проявлении. Тут суть дела в том, что нет Будды, который всегда был буддой. Все раньше были обычными существами, а потом только стали буддами. Спорный вопрос, однако.)


Какой Будда в тантрическом проявлении? Что такое "Будда в тантрическом проявлении"?! Дхармакая всегда была дхармакаей, в независимости от чьего-то пробуждения или не-пробуждения. Не возводите поклеп на гелугпу.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Дисциплинируйте свой ум шаматхой! Будда - это дхармакая и рупакая. Никакого будды кроме этих двух нет.  Дхармакая одна на всех - у нее нет местоположения (она всепроникающа), она неизменна и имеет одни и те же качества. Если бы были две разные дхармакаи, это значило, что одна из них не обладает всеми качествами дхармакаи, или же не всепроникающа и т.п. и не являлется, таким образом, настоящей дхармакаей. Рупакаи разные. Но ни одна рупакая не мыслит - вот это мои дхармы, вот это дхармы иной рупакаи, поскольку все будды полностью отвергли "я" и "мое", для рупакай дхармы - это просто дхармы, никому не принадлежащие и лишенные истинного существования.


Вантус, вы как-то не совсем точно отвечаете на конкретно заданный вопрос.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, вы как-то не совсем точно отвечаете на конкретно заданный вопрос.


Да где у вас был конкретный вопрос? Вы изрекли какую-то кашу из мыслей, я попытался ответить на то, что из этой каши можно было извлечь. Спрашивайте точней.

----------


## Нико

> Какой Будда в тантрическом проявлении? Что такое "Будда в тантрическом проявлении"?! Дхармакая всегда была дхармакаей, в независимости от чьего-то пробуждения или не-пробуждения. Не возводите поклеп на гелугпу.


А кто возводит поклёп на гелугпу?  Это вы гелугпинку обвиняете в поклёпе? Будда Шакьямуни явил себя в облике Ваджрадхары для дарования тантрических учений. И Ваджрадхара -- Самбхогакая и Нирманакая одновременно.

----------


## Вантус

> А кто возводит поклёп на гелугпу?  Это вы гелугпинку обвиняете в поклёпе? Будда Шакьямуни явил себя в облике Ваджрадхары для дарования тантрических учений. И Ваджрадхара -- Самбхогакая и Нирманакая одновременно.


Будда Шакьямуни явил себя - это очень мощно сказано. Слишком много двойственного восприятия, вот что я скажу в ответ.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> ...и тут плавно возникает вопрос генезиса саттв, который очень очень скромно, краснея и смущаясь излагают в дзогчен


А мы краснеть не будем — спанда — она и есть спанда.

----------

Вантус (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да где у вас был конкретный вопрос? Вы изрекли какую-то кашу из мыслей, я попытался ответить на то, что из этой каши можно было извлечь. Спрашивайте точней.


"Я просто спрашиваю: чем отличается один будда от другого? Понятно, что Дхармакаи у них одинаковые. Говорят ( ОБС), что они отличаются друг от друга только кармическими связями. Вот это подтвердите, либо опровергните".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Будда Шакьямуни явил себя в облике Ваджрадхары для дарования тантрических учений.


А не наоборот?) Ну, типа, Шакьямуни - нирманакайя жэ. А Ваджрадхара - такой антропоморфный символ для обозначения дхармакайи, Абсолюта, источника всех будд (нету у Ваджрадхары ни ваджры, ни ручек с ножками, ни личности - это просто иконографическая метафора для удобства, типа дедушки с нимбом на облаке)

----------

Вантус (03.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> "Я просто спрашиваю: чем отличается один будда от другого? Понятно, что Дхармакаи у них одинаковые. Говорят ( ОБС), что они отличаются друг от друга только кармическими связями. Вот это подтвердите, либо опровергните".


Давайте по слогам. "Они отличаются" - это кто?

----------


## Нико

> Будда Шакьямуни явил себя - это очень мощно сказано. Слишком много двойственного восприятия, вот что я скажу в ответ.


Не поняла логики. 
Будды себя постоянно "являют". Даже мостами и столами, не говоря уже о книгах. )))))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Раз уж пошли такие откровенные расклады - то объясните же тогда, чем дхармакайя отличается от адвайтистского Брахмана?

----------


## Вантус

> Не поняла логики. 
> Будды себя постоянно "являют". Даже мостами и столами, не говоря уже о книгах. )))))


Когда вы говорите о "будде Шакьямуни", вы имеете в виду дхармакаю или рупакаю?

----------


## Вантус

> Раз уж пошли такие откровенные расклады - то объясните же тогда, чем дхармакайя отличается от адвайтистского Брахмана?


Ничем.

----------

Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ничем.


Т.е. Ваджраяна - это таки такая open-source адвайта-веданта с открытым исходным кодом и свободным распространением? Точнее, open-source, из которого запилили потом адвайту, прикрутив туда обратно авторитет Вед, кастовые заморочки и как следствие - проприетарность?

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Будда Шакьямуни явил себя в облике Ваджрадхары для дарования тантрических учений.


фунаментальная ошибка  явно демонстрирующая полное непонимание дхармы ваджраяны и махаяны. Ошибка столь распространенная, что обвинять в ней кого-то конкретно нельзя. Издержки тибетского "образования"...

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Вантус (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Когда вы говорите о "будде Шакьямуни", вы имеете в виду дхармакаю или рупакаю?


Я имею в виду и то, и другое. Рупакая Будды Шакьямуни была такой, как мы его себе представляем, глядя на танки и статуи. Еще существуют большие и малые знаки данной Рупакаи. Не знаю, будет ли Майтрейя таким же. Но мне кажется, не совсем.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ничем.


ничем.

з.ы. я бы добавил пару мыслей но потом)

----------


## Вантус

> Я имею в виду и то, и другое. Рупакая Будды Шакьямуни была такой, как мы его себе представляем, глядя на танки и статуи. Еще существуют большие и малые знаки данной Рупакаи. Не знаю, будет ли Майтрейя таким же. Но мне кажется, не совсем.


Нет, рупакая будды Шакьямуни Ваджрадхару не являла. Это было бы большим нарушением пратимокши (параджика) - являть Ваджадхару, а будды _никогда не нарушают_ пратимокшу.

----------


## Нико

> ничем.
> 
> з.ы. я бы добавил пару мыслей но потом)


Ты ж вроде убежал. Не получилось? :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Ты ж вроде убежал. Не получилось?


получилось. со смартфона пишу когда меняют блюда)

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Ничем.





> Ничем.


А я бы осторожно сказал, что отличается "способом" соотношения с Майей (в смысле не с Нико). Имхо, КШ ближе в этом аспекте к буддийской ваджраяне.

----------

Вантус (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А я бы осторожно сказал, что отличается "способом" соотношения с Майей (в смысле не с Нико). Имхо, КШ ближе в этом аспекте к буддийской ваджраяне.


А что, насколько оправданы параллели воззрений КШ с воззрениями виджнянавадинов и Дзогченом?

----------


## Вантус

> А что, насколько оправданы параллели воззрений КШ с воззрениями виджнянавадинов и Дзогченом?


Я думаю, что обсуждение этих нюансов требует другого форума - а то вдруг какие большинства будут попоболить и клеймить еретиков, снижая тем самым популярность БФ и удручая администрацию оного. Я даже думаю, что нужен иной формат обсуждения - участники изучают тексты, относящиеся к той или иной традиции и делают доклад, который после обсуждаются, причем все обсуждающие должны проходить минимальный образовательно-интеллектуальный ценз. Нечто вроде интернет-журнала с редколлегией и рецензированием.

----------


## Alex

Идея прекрасная, но несколько утопичная. Хотя у меня, например, начало года разительно отличается от конца в плане рабочей загрузки.

А давайте призовем сонм модераторов во главе с Валерием и заранее уточним: можно ли здесь обсуждать сии вопросы и давать на них не шраманские ответы? При всем при том БФ мне лично куда как больше по душе — на всем известных альтернативных площадках скорость и качество зафлуживания серьезных тем куда как выше.

Я вообще щяс сплю.

----------

Tong Po (05.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я думаю, что обсуждение этих нюансов требует другого форума - а то вдруг какие большинства будут попоболить и клеймить еретиков, снижая тем самым популярность БФ и удручая администрацию оного. Я даже думаю, что нужен иной формат обсуждения - участники изучают тексты, относящиеся к той или иной традиции и делают доклад, который после обсуждаются, причем все обсуждающие должны проходить минимальный образовательно-интеллектуальный ценз. Нечто вроде интернет-журнала с редколлегией и рецензированием.


Ну во-первых - такие ресурсы есть, в виде соответствующих форумов, но обсуждение на них мне представляется не особо интересным. Во-вторых (и это уже отдельный вопрос) - ничто не мешает запилить отдельный ресурс на вордпрессе для таких целей, не говоря уже о простейшем варианте сделать первый блин комом и запилить докладец в ЖЖ (аккаунт в котором почти у всех присутствующих в теме наверняка есть) - и там его обсуждать, вынося ссылки на итоги такого обсуждения на БФ (чтобы не отягощать БФ еретичностью).

----------


## Нико

> Нет, рупакая будды Шакьямуни Ваджрадхару не являла. Это было бы большим нарушением пратимокши (параджика) - являть Ваджадхару, а будды _никогда не нарушают_ пратимокшу.


По вашему мнению, Будда должен быть только монахом? А Ваджрадхара -- это некий другой, отдельный от него шалун?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

:Facepalm:

----------

Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> По вашему мнению, Будда должен быть только монахом? А Ваджрадхара -- это некий другой, отдельный от него шалун?


Мне кажется, что вы не проходите интеллектуально-образовательный ценз. Рупакая, известная как Шакьямуни из рода Готамы, являлась монахом, в ее потоке дхарм присутствовали дхармы обетов (в виде авиджняпти рупы или еще как). Образовать магическую форму с тем же потоком сознания и вступить после этого такой формой в соитие было бы параджикой, потерей рупы обетов и дурным примером для всех вокруг. Получалось бы, что обеты Шакьямуни - не настоящие, а понарошку, что совершенно не так. Шакьямуни в совершенстве соблюдал все обеты и не нарушал их никоим образом, даже куда менее серьезным.

----------

Tong Po (05.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что вы не проходите интеллектуально-образовательный ценз. Рупакая, известная как Шакьямуни из рода Готамы, являлась монахом, в ее потоке дхарм присутствовали дхармы обетов (в виде авиджняпти рупы или еще как). Образовать магическую форму с тем же потоком сознания и вступить после этого такой формой в соитие было бы параджикой, потерей рупы обетов и дурным примером для всех вокруг. Получалось бы, что обеты Шакьямуни - не настоящие, а понарошку, что совершенно не так.


А откуда буддийская тантра взялась? От Мары? Кстати, соития всякие тантрические вовсе не означают обыденный половой акт, вам это прекрасно известно же.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что вы не проходите интеллектуально-образовательный ценз.


Мне кажется, что вы давно так считаете. Ничего, переживём. Если бы вместо меня тут г-жа Островская сыпала умными цитатами, наверное, много аплодисментов бы заработала от вас. )))

----------


## Вантус

> А откуда буддийская тантра взялась? От Мары? Кстати, соития всякие тантрические вовсе не означают обыденный половой акт, вам это прекрасно известно же.


Что значит "означают"? Ваджрадхара, как указано в тантрах, реально вступал в половой акт (т.е. его гениталии соприкасались с гениталиями Ваджрадакини более, чем на кунжутное зерно) при передаче учений, посвящений и т.п., он пребывал в состоянии блаженства, связанного с каплями и прочее. Для Шакьямуни или любой его, Шакьямуни-рупакаи, магической формы с тем же потоком сознания, это было бы совершенно невозможно!
Поэтому правильно говорить так (увы, мне, что я такой позорный ТБГМ пишу, но с Нико иначе никак): в то же время, когда явилась нирманакая Шакьямуни, в силу определенного действия (возможно - ритуала), произведенного Шакьямуни из "его" дхармакаи явился Ваджрадхара, передавший посвящения и учения и растворившийся обратно в дхармакае. Однако, дхармакая Шакьямуни - это одновременно и дхармакая всех будд трех времен и десяти направлений.

----------

Tong Po (05.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне кажется, что вы давно так считаете. Ничего, переживём. Если бы вместо меня тут г-жа Островская сыпала умными цитатами, наверное, много аплодисментов бы заработала от вас. )))


Нико, но ведь правда - это же махаянские азы, про Шакьямуни как нирманакайю. Ну вы же знаете, что такое "аватара" в индуизме? Ну вот и нирманакайя - это та же аватара, только это не ведических богов аватара, а безличный Абсолют (=Ваджрадхара), примеривший временную личность.

----------


## Вантус

> Мне кажется, что вы давно так считаете. Ничего, переживём. Если бы вместо меня тут г-жа Островская сыпала умными цитатами, наверное, много аплодисментов бы заработала от вас. )))


Что самое интересное, вы еще и не хотите работать над собой. Читайте книги, созерцайте их суть, участвуйте в спорах о сути и удерживайте постигнутое - и вы легко заткнете за пояс любого.

----------


## Нико

> Что самое интересное, вы еще и не хотите работать над собой. Читайте книги, созерцайте их суть, участвуйте в спорах о сути и удерживайте постигнутое - и вы легко заткнете за пояс любого.


У меня нет времени на это. Чукча не читатель, а писатель. Сорри)))))))

----------


## Вантус

> У меня нет времени на это. Чукча не читатель, а писатель. Сорри)))))))


Тот, кто следует заветам Цонкапы, должен не давать вам бумаги. Нашли, чем гордиться! К чему ваши дурные переводы тогда? Вы же понимаете, что пропускаете текст через свое невежество и он становится отравлен им?

----------


## Нико

> Тот, кто следует заветам Цонкапы, должен не давать вам бумаги. Нашли, чем гордиться! К чему ваши дурные переводы тогда? Вы же понимаете, что пропускаете текст через свое невежество и он становится отравлен им?


Да я и не горжусь ничем. Если мои переводы кому-то пригодятся, ну и ладно. Не Ра Лоцава я.

----------

Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Да я и не горжусь ничем. Если мои переводы кому-то пригодятся, ну и ладно. Не Ра Лоцава я.


Подумайте - из-за ваших переводов гибнут деревья, являющиеся домом многих существ. Стоит ли это некачественного перевода?

----------


## Нико

> Подумайте - из-за ваших переводов гибнут деревья, являющиеся домом многих существ. Стоит ли это некачественного перевода?


А вы вообще что-то из моих  переводов читали? Или просто так ехидничаете?

----------


## Вантус

> А вы вообще что-то из моих  переводов читали? Или просто так ехидничаете?


Упаси меня карлик-дебил читать ваши переводы после всего того вашего авторства, что я прочитал на этом форуме!

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, но ведь правда - это же махаянские азы, про Шакьямуни как нирманакайю. Ну вы же знаете, что такое "аватара" в индуизме? Ну вот и нирманакайя - это та же аватара, только это не ведических богов аватара, а безличный Абсолют (=Ваджрадхара), примеривший временную личность.


Я про "безличный абсолют"  после беседы с всеведующим Бобом несколько призадумалась. Шакьямуни -- однозначно нирманакая, кто бы спорил?

----------


## Нико

> Упаси меня карлик-дебил читать ваши переводы после всего того вашего авторства, что я прочитал на этом форуме!


Ну не надо быть таким злым, Вантус. Я вас не упрашиваю, стоя на коленях, читать мои переводы. Спите спокойно. )

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014), Эделизи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну не надо быть таким злым, Вантус. Я вас не упрашиваю, стоя на коленях, читать мои переводы. Спите спокойно. )


Пожалейте жучков, паучков и зверьков, которых вы лишаете крова - бумага делается из древесины!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я про "безличный абсолют"  после беседы с всеведующим Бобом несколько призадумалась. Шакьямуни -- однозначно нирманакая, кто бы спорил?


Я, честно говоря, не понял тезис. Но вообще я сознаю, что поминание Абсолюта - это неканонично и рисковано (может возникнуть Германн и тогда пиши пропало). Но ранее я всё-таки думал, что у шраваков нирвана - это Абсолют, искуссно задрапированный апофатикой, но раз уж у них действительно аннигиляция ВСЕГО, тогда и Абсолют поминать не зазорно.

----------


## Нико

> Пожалейте жучков, паучков и зверьков, которых вы лишаете крова - бумага делается из древесины!


А интернет из чего делается? Вантус, хватит уже. Из-за вас у меня был один раз глюк про капаликов. Я их изгоняла из своей квартиры, обучая их Дхарме. )))))

----------


## Вантус

> А интернет из чего делается? Вантус, хватит уже. Из-за вас у меня был один раз глюк про капаликов. Я их изгоняла из своей квартиры, обучая их Дхарме. )))))


Капалики знают вашу Дхарму много лучше вас. Даже точнее так - вы знаете свою Дхарму настолько плохо, что не ведаете даже, как называли себя ее первые держатели.

----------


## Нико

> Я, честно говоря, не понял тезис. Но вообще я сознаю, что поминание Абсолюта - это неканонично и рисковано (может возникнуть Германн и тогда пиши пропало). Но ранее я всё-таки думал, что у шраваков нирвана - это Абсолют, искуссно задрапированный апофатикой, но раз уж у них действительно аннигиляция ВСЕГО, тогда и Абсолют поминать не зазорно.


"Абсолют" -- совершенно нормальный термин в буддизме. Равнозначен "необусловленному". Так что всё ок с абсолютом.

----------


## Нико

> Капалики знают вашу Дхарму много лучше вас. Даже точнее так - вы знаете свою Дхарму настолько плохо, что не ведаете даже, как называли себя ее первые держатели.


Йес!

----------


## Нико

То ли тут мужской шовинизм процветает в вопросах философии, то ли я не дотягиваю до Островской. dddd

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хотя можно предположить, что он и становится вселенной и что все видимое - суть тело Будды



В суттах, например,  Будда  говорит следующее: "Тот  кто видит Дхарму, видит меня, и тот, кто видит меня, видит Дхарму". 
В других местах он говорит о том, что видящий взаимозависимое возникновение, видит Дхарму, и видящий Дхарму, видит взаимозависимое возникновение. Т.е. не вселенной он становится, а скорее принципом, по которому всё существует. Но думаю, что даже это  не стоит понимать слишком буквально.

----------

Нико (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Нико, ну пожалуйста! Да, Вантус умеет быть невежливым, но не надо зафлуживать интересную и *ОЧЕНЬ* важную тему.

----------

Tong Po (05.01.2014), Сергей Хос (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну пожалуйста! Да, Вантус умеет быть невежливым, но не надо зафлуживать интересную и *ОЧЕНЬ* важную тему.


А как я её зафлудила? Я только и делала,что пыталась вежливо отвечать на невежливые нападки.
И потом, если тут никому не интересно моё мнение, я неграмотный и плохой переводчик и т.п., как я уже сказала на дхарме.орг, лучше уйти отсюда.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я думаю, что обсуждение этих нюансов требует другого форума - а то вдруг какие большинства будут попоболить и клеймить еретиков, снижая тем самым популярность БФ и удручая администрацию оного.


Зачем другой форум? Есть же например  раздел, посвящённый тибетскому буддизму. Думаю, что там вполне можно обсуждать упомянутые тонкости.

----------


## Вантус

> Но думаю, что даже это  не стоит понимать слишком буквально.


Это уж вопрос вкуса, как это понимать. В махаянских линиях это вполне буквально.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Имхо, КШ ближе в этом аспекте к буддийской ваджраяне.


А это и не совсем "имхо". Читал в одном тексте, где Шакьямуни ранжировал удаленность разных учений от "истины" (буддхадхармы). КШ (или в то время - просто Ш) он определил как "не далеки от истины". Но говорилось это сообразно тем кто слушал. Сиддхи-натхи имели "иные сведения" практически нивелирующие разницу.


З.Ы. для почитания богов рекомендую сому марки "Amarone della Valpolicella". Она приятна богам, не болит голова и способствует проникновению в Дхарму Вед, разрушая закостенелые стереотипы )))...

----------

Alex (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Зачем другой форум? Есть же например  раздел, посвящённый тибетскому буддизму. Думаю, что там вполне можно обсуждать упомянутые тонкости.


Я уже сказал, почему. Во-первых, это не имеет прямого отношения к тибетскому буддизму, во-вторых, придется писать о разных видах адвайты, в-третьих, будет наплыв интеллектуального большинства. Вы хотите, чтоб ликующие администраторы меня забанили за то, что я скажу оному большинству ту простую и очевидную вещь, что оно - большинство, под одобрительные выкрики такового?

----------


## Нико

> под одобрительные выкрики такового?


Не, под укусы из-за угла (с)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это уж вопрос вкуса, как это понимать. В махаянских линиях это вполне буквально.


Ну как Вы уже  говорили, махаяна разная бывает. Например та же татхагатагарбха у одних понимается буквально как некая сущность, у других просто как потенциал каждого существа стать буддой.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне кажется, что вы не проходите интеллектуально-образовательный ценз


Саша, не надо так, Майя очень классная, я ее очень ценю, сделай одолжение лично мне)), не пинай так жоско, ну как-нить помягче штоле, все ж девушка и весьма хорошенькая. Можно просто не отвечать, если что-то не нравится. Это ж не совсем лютая чирлидерша в терминальной стадии, а вполне годна для общения имеющая большой опыт жизни в теме.. именно жизни... нам с тобой до него долго еще...

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Сергей Хос (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> А откуда буддийская тантра взялась? От Мары? Кстати, соития всякие тантрические вовсе не означают обыденный половой акт, вам это прекрасно известно же.


А ты взгляни на первые главы Дже Кедруба и вопрос исчезнет как по волшебству  :Wink:  ну я хотя бы надеюсь на это...

----------


## Вантус

Я бы с удовольствие сделал бы такое одолжение, Ондрий-ла, но собственная убогость делает безжалостным. Добродушие же - удел счастливых.

----------


## Нико

> Я бы с удовольствие сделал бы такое одолжение, Ондрий-ла, но собственная убогость делает безжалостным. Добродушие же - удел счастливых.


Вантус,одолжений тут не нужно. Мне, например. Я встречала гораздо более безжалостных людей, чем вы. А вы просто играете в жестокость. ))))))))

----------


## Ондрий

> как я уже сказала на дхарме.орг, лучше уйти отсюда.


ни в коем случае!

----------

Нея (04.01.2014), Нико (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я бы с удовольствие сделал бы такое одолжение, Ондрий-ла, но собственная убогость делает безжалостным. Добродушие же - удел счастливых.


да ладно тебе! расслабься! что нельзя простить Пеме - можно простить Майе. *Она положила жизнь на это*, по-чесноку без бла-бла - сделай усилие немного уважительного к этому отношения хотя бы только из *попытки* жить как завещано. А знания и выводы.... ну и что? ну вот смотрят на нас с тобой бодхисаттвы 10й бхуми и думают - "какие же п....сы в плохом смысле".. а ведь это так и есть.

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Ittosai (03.01.2014), Вантус (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А ты взгляни на первые главы Дже Кедруба и вопрос исчезнет как по волшебству  ну я хотя бы надеюсь на это...


Да блин, книжки нет. Может, ссылку дашь на инетовскую версию?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да блин, книжки нет. Может, ссылку дашь на инетовскую версию?


Только для вас, здесь и сейчас (на самом деле - один только я вам эту ссылку уже раз третий скидываю, а ведь и остальные наверняка ссылались неоднократно)

----------

Tong Po (05.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Нико (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да блин, книжки нет. Может, ссылку дашь на инетовскую версию?


Гугол нам отвечает:

http://ariom.ru/forum/t53769.html
http://annutara.info/Nara/kedrub.htm

воообще замечательная книжка. И Цонкапа и его ученики, я ими восхищаюсь за мозги.

----------

Нико (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Я посмотрела первые главы, только не получила там ответа на вопрос о явлении Будды в качестве Ваджрадхары.

----------


## Ондрий

вернемся же к теме. простите за ересь, в этой теме так положено, раз модераторы ее еще терпят. (спасибо им за это)

Выход за пределы корпоративной идеологии весьма _способствует_ пониманию истоков. А именно:

Шравакаяна (с самовыпилом, суттами и архатами) вполне вписывается в понятие Экаяна и вот почему - Сиддхартха, обучаясь у Удраки Рамапутры и других пандит/йогинов, просто _не удовлетворился_ результатом, а не *маргой и целями*. А что это означает на деле? Не то ли, что Сиддхарта просто восстановил или улучшил _истинный_ путь к мокше, который _замусорился_ за века? Ведь взгляните на ситуацию *того* времени - мокша как сотериологическое чаяние масс была понятна, приемлема и культурно-исторически _обеспечена_ как доктринальным материалом так и традициями. Разногласия были только о *методиках*, а *не о цели*. Не о цели! Это важнейший момент!  Т.е. напугать и вызвать дикое вздыбление волос на голове эта тема может только у представителей античного и позне-семитского мышления (европа), т.к. декларируется *принципиально* разная онтология (я об этом ранее в этой теме написал, считаю это важнейшим условием изначального старта для выбора путей)

Думается мне, в этой связи то, что шравакаяна декларирующая некий "самовыпил", декларирует наиболее эффективный путь к мокше, но не указыает дальнейшие действия после обретения оного. Т.е. Дхарма Шраваков никоим образом не противоречит *целями* никаким тогдашним школам, делая акцент на особом отличии в виде "анатмана", "анитьи", "дукхи", и указывает только на *ближайшую* цель. (=хина). Ноухау шрамана Гаутамы дает _особый_ метод для быстрого и, возможно, единственно работающего *на тот момент* (у имеющихся "на руках" гуру) метода, который приводит к цели. Ибо заявляется цель - растворение в базовой основе бытия как "нирвана". (делаю такое описание не из канонического корпуса, разумеется, раз мы тут гордо достаем).

----------

Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Tong Po (05.01.2014), Нея (04.01.2014), Нико (03.01.2014), Сергей Хос (03.01.2014), Сергей Ч (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я посмотрела первые главы, только не получила там ответа на вопрос о явлении Будды в качестве Ваджрадхары.


Красавица, ну и кто их нас нанектарился сегодня, почитая богов? Я или ты? Вроде, по идее, почитал богов я... 




> Учитель Бхагават Шакьямуни, прибегнув к Парамитаяне, собирал снаряжение в течение трёх неисчислимых кальп, а затем утвердился в равновесии самадхи, заполняющего пространство, как Бодхисаттва десятой степени в своей последней жизни. В это время собрались Будды всех десяти направлений, пробудили его, щёлкнув пальцами, от этого самадхи и сказали ему: «Ты не можешь стать Явленным Совершенным Буддой с помощью одного лишь этого самадхи». «Как же тогда мне этого достичь?» – спросил он их. После этого все Будды десяти направлений призвали дочь богов Тилоттаму23 и даровали ему на практике третье посвящение – посвящение мудрости-знания (prajna-jnana-abhiseka). После этого они открыли ему ступени абхисанбодхи24 и предложили их созерцать. В полночь он последовательно растворил три пустоты [одну в другой]25, и перед ним зримо предстала всеобщая пустота (sarvasunya), которая есть Ясный Свет [Абсолютного] Состояния (artha-prabhasvara). Он появился из этого [Ясного Света] в чистом иллюзорном теле26, и все Будды даровали ему четвёртое посвящение и предложили исполнить деяния [Будды]. Вследствие этого при первых проблесках зари он отринул, применив ваджрное самадхи (vajropama-samadhi), тончайшие помрачения познаваемого (jneya-avarana). Так он достиг уровня Ваджрадхары, единства вне познания (asaiksa-yuganaddha), и стал Явленным Совершенным Буддой.





> *После этого* *Махаваджрадхара*, Самбхогакая, избрал обителью небеса Акаништха, а его Нирманакая _проявила в мире людей метод двенадцати деяний_. Он родился сыном царя Шуддходаны и шесть лет практиковал суровую аскезу на берегу реки Найраньджаны.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Красавица, ну и кто их нас нанектарился сегодня, почитая богов? Я или ты? Вроде, по идее, почитал богов я...


Спасибо за комплимент, я невнимательно прочла. )))))

----------

Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо за комплимент, я невнимательно прочла. )))))


Кстати, в свою защиту могу рассказать,что в поезде на юг сделала обширный цог Ваджрайогини в 25-й лунный день. Классно прошло)))).

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Ондрий (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Кстати, в свою защиту могу рассказать,что в поезде на юг сделала обширный цог Ваджрайогини в 25-й лунный день. Классно прошло)))).


На цоге должны быть йогины и йогини, иначе это слабый цог. Так капалики завещали.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Пока я вкушал Жратву и Рыгаловку, тут уже нафлудили!



> В традиции предполагают, что Дхармакая может являть много Самбхогакай и Нирманакай, и что не Дхармакая суть абстракция благих качеств Нирманакаи (как у @*Денис Евгеньев*), ...


_Все_ каи--абстракции, потому что сперва не было ни нирманакаи, ни дхармакаи как понятий, а был текстовый материал, где один будда ходит с чашкой, второй--пускает лучи на 500 бодхисаттв и т.д.
В какой-то момент осмыслили этот материал (надо было согласовать смыслы, потроллить боговеров и увлечь неверующих) и выработали абстракции и структуру, которую они образуют.



> ... а как раз наоборот, Нирманакая суть производная Дхармакаи.


Не "наоборот"--нет противоречия,--а вот такую _структуру_ выработали, что свабхавика/дхармакая считается ащраей двух других (сперва знание дхармы, а на основе этого--умелые поступки и удовлетворение аудитории).

----------

Сергей Ч (04.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> На цоге должны быть йогины и йогини, иначе это слабый цог. Так капалики завещали.


А были же! Капаликов -- на вынос. ) Даже трансвеститы приходили.)))

----------

Эделизи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

@*Денис Евгеньев*, это очень развлекательно, но не более чем ваше антиисторическое ИМХО. Подгонка, короче говоря. Вы откуда-то взяли, что была цель



> надо было согласовать смыслы, потроллить боговеров и увлечь неверующих


Я, исходя из самой традиции и ее трактовки современными носителями, вижу нечто иное. Ни в одной книге, ни в одном наставлении вы не увидите, что все это просто такие абстракции.

----------

Ондрий (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю, что обсуждение этих нюансов требует другого форума - а то вдруг какие большинства будут попоболить и клеймить еретиков, снижая тем самым популярность БФ и удручая администрацию оного. Я даже думаю, что нужен иной формат обсуждения - участники изучают тексты, относящиеся к той или иной традиции и делают доклад, который после обсуждаются, причем все обсуждающие должны проходить минимальный образовательно-интеллектуальный ценз. Нечто вроде интернет-журнала с редколлегией и рецензированием.


а вот тутошние блоги модерируются ли нет? там все тоже самое - постинг-обсуждения-каменты

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> это очень развлекательно, но не более чем ваше антиисторическое ИМХО.


Не против исторического--значит не _антиисторическое_.




> Подгонка, короче говоря.


Бхашья, точнее говоря : )




> Вы откуда-то взяли, что была цель


Откуда взял гипотезу? Из головы. Где материя...




> Я, исходя из самой традиции и ее трактовки современными носителями, вижу нечто иное.


Эксплицируйте Ваше видение, силь ву пле, а также традицию и её трактовку современными носителями : )




> Ни в одной книге, ни в одном наставлении вы не увидите, что все это просто такие абстракции.


 :Facepalm: 
В шастре же всё время повторяют про вечность и асамскритность и перечисляют качества этих кай.

----------

Фил (04.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> а вот тутошние блоги модерируются ли нет? там все тоже самое - постинг-обсуждения-каменты


Я подозреваю, что за обсуждение индуизмов точно модерировать не будут. И ещё удобно обсуждать конкретный пост, перенося его кнопкой "В блог". Кстати да, тоже хороший вариант - и не за пределами БФ. Только один нюанс - БФ-блоги вроде не видны тем, кто не залогинен на БФ.

----------

Нея (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

@*Вантус*, сегодня один наш общий друг, участник осеннего семинара в религиозном экстазе сильно возмущался вот этим сообщением. Правда как всегда у нас с ним вышла проблема с опровержением. Мне показалось, что сама проблематика не совсем осозналась, т.к. она немного абстрактна и более общ_а_ по отношению к неким локальным культам да и в текстами возникла напряженка)). Надеюсь, он все же снизойдет до нас и залогинится.

Однако, вопрос важный поэтому по ходу дела придется немного повторяться. 

Сознание как таковое имеет только одну функцию, которое "поддерживает его существование" - это накопление информации. Фактически эта фукнкция и есть та самая तृष्णा. Как можно убрать ее? Элиминировав само сознание (шравакаяна) или дав ему возможность получить полную информацию (всезнание маханяского/ваджраянского будды). Есть разные т.з. на это "всезнание" - будда "уже" знает всё или узнает нечто локальное при "обращении на это внимания". Некторые "философы"-самоучки с альтернативно-одаренного ресурса утверждают последнее, забывая о том, что оценка состояния любого локального подмножества не-замкнутой системы будет иметь некую погрешность, т.к. его состояние не может быть описано точно без учета состояния всей системы. Впрочем это мелкие детали. В обоих случаях решения проблемы तृष्णा сводиться к ее уничтожению и, как следствие, отсутствие каких бы то ни было мотивов к дальнейшему накоплению информации (тяги к жизни и т.д.). Будды в виде бодхисаттв/нирманакай/и проч. оставляют у себя только один побудительный мотив - оставлять рупакаю только для экспансии Дхармы. Других мотивов у будд нет (будды не имеют желаний, им не приходит в голову мысль - "а давайте сгоняем на застолье к Индре, у него сегодня день рождения!", "что-то мне скучно, схожу ка я в гости к Будде Дипанкаре", "ой, какой красивый цветочек!" и т.д.), т.е. его действия в любом феноменальном существовании (рупакая) не имеет никаких _собственных_ целей, т.к. не имеет понятия "я" и т.д., поэтому будда действует _спонтанно_, как это пишут в текстах, потому что а) обладает полнотой знания о том как действовать и б) имеет только один мотив - распространять Дхарму. Другим будды не занимаются.


эпилог:



> Лекция по философии. Пpофессоp пеpвокуpсникам:
> - Итак, опиpаясь на выводы кpупнейших философов pазличных школ, мы можем утвеpждать, что не в обладании желаемым, а в, пусть даже не имеющей шансов на успех, погоне за этим желаемым и обpетает человек свое счастье.
> Голос с последнего pяда:
> - Пpофессоp, а вы когда-нибудь пpобовали холодной, темной, мокpой ночью бежать за уходящим от остановки автобусом?

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 15771

----------

Ittosai (04.01.2014), Нико (04.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014), Сергей Ч (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

@*Ондрий*, попрошу издать для дальнейшей беседы критику тезисов @*Денис Евгеньев*, ибо у меня уже нет сил их критиковать (надо собраться духом и нанести историко-материалистический удар по его инсинуациям). Хочу заметить, что пока мы обсуждали махаянских будд, а не тантрическо-дзогченовских с их махасукхой и чистотой любого феномена здесь-и-сейчас.

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> @*Ондрий*, попрошу издать для дальнейшей беседы критику тезисов @*Денис Евгеньев*, ибо у меня уже нет сил их критиковать (надо собраться духом и нанести историко-материалистический удар по его инсинуациям).


почитая богов - береги печень!  :Wink: 



> Хочу заметить, что пока мы обсуждали махаянских будд, а не тантрическо-дзогченовских с их махасукхой и чистотой любого феномена здесь-и-сейчас.


махасукха и чистота феноменов это в общем-то бантики у рупакаи. Принципиальных отличий там нет и быть не может. Я вообще не совсем только о буддах речь заводил. Впрочем, про дзогчен было бы интересно, но чую придется на этот глобус натягивать доп. внешний материал и опять не совсем буддийский, чтобы свести концы с концами.

Отдохнем пару дней.

----------


## Ондрий

> Со мной попотрошим?


 Тезис: всезнание несовместимо со свободой воли.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тезис: всезнание несовместимо со свободой воли.


Тогда нужны определения - всезнания и свободы воли.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тогда нужны определения - всезнания и свободы воли.


всезнание - самоочевидно. Знание всех феноменов. А в буддизме еще и 3х времен (что есть тоже феномены). Всезнаний  2 вида: пред-заданное(=полное) и ингерентное(способность ко всезнанию On demand), что иногда указывают как св-во будд. Хотя выше я писал, что это вопрос не простой и скорее всего все сводится именно к полному. (логика описана выше).

свобода воли - вопрос еще более сложный. Однозначного ответа в философии нет, нет даже уверенности, что это вообще валидная категория. Однако под свободой воли вульгарно можно считать функцию выбора оптимального решения без внешнего принуждения. Есть более сложные формы.

И наоборот - свобода воли есть функция обратная знанию. Чем меньше информации, тем больше вариантов выбора, т.е. больше "свободы". Чем больше информации - тем меньше вариантов выбора. Оптимальных, разумеется. Наличие категории "оптимальность" подразумевает цель.

----------

Дордже (07.01.2014), Дубинин (07.01.2014), Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Но это какая-то не "свободная свобода" от смеси сомнения, неведения, любой побудительной эмоции. В первом случае- не свобода от фактора знания, в ином от фактора не знания. И вариантов куча- там где неведение- это просто обдумывание постфактум, а практически вариант всегда будет один и будет жёстко чем-то определяться.
(извените пошёл спать- завтра почитаю- спасибо))

----------


## Ондрий

> Но это какая-то не "свободная свобода" от смеси сомнения, неведения, любой побудительной эмоции. В первом случае- не свобода от фактора знания, в ином от фактора не знания. И вариантов куча- там где неведение- это просто обдумывание постфактум, а практически вариант всегда будет один и будет жостко чем-то определяться.


"полная свобода" в пределе сводится к хаотическому действию без мотива и оценки информации, а потому абсурдна как сотериологическая цель.
Профан севший за шахматы имеет бесконечное кол-во вариантов хода. Знания (=мастерство шахматиста) означает сужение вариантов.

это вообще классическая проблема "теологического фатализма". не одно столетие на западе над этим бились ученые умы.

----------

Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Тут все надо через информационную энтропию расписывать! В этом смысле совершенно всеведующий содержит в себе ровно столько же информации (0), как совершенно несущий - у обоих вероятность совершения любого действия (любого изменения в системе, представляющей такового субъекта) из всех возможных равна 1.

----------

Дубинин (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> под свободой воли вульгарно можно считать функцию выбора оптимального решения без внешнего принуждения. Есть более сложные формы.
> 
> И наоборот - свобода воли есть функция обратная знанию. Чем меньше информации, тем больше вариантов выбора, т.е. больше "свободы". Чем больше информации - тем меньше вариантов выбора. Оптимальных, разумеется. Наличие категории "оптимальность" подразумевает цель.


То есть любое действие, совершенное под влиянием клеш есть акт свободной воли?

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут все надо через информационную энтропию расписывать! В этом смысле совершенно всеведующий содержит в себе ровно столько же информации (0), как совершенно несущий - у обоих вероятность совершения любого действия из всех возможных равна 1.


я не люблю вероятности в данном контексте - это белый флаг для логики (и всезнания)

----------


## Ондрий

> То есть любое действие, совершенное под влиянием клеш есть акт свободной воли?


я же написал, что категория свободной воли слишком не однозначна и свел ее к поиску оптимального решения, чтобы хоть как-то говорить предметно.

"Влияние клеш" тут означает на нормальном языке - отсутствие необходимой и достаточной информации для оптимального выбора. Если так - да, чем меньше информации, тем больше вариантов. Мне кажется это очевидно.

----------


## Вантус

> я не люблю вероятности в данном контексте - это белый флаг для логики (и всезнания)


Тем не менее, информация определяется через вероятности.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тем не менее, информация определяется через вероятности.


для тебя и меня да (и то не категорически), но не для абсолютной категории "всезнания". 
Бог не играет в кости со Вселенной © Альберт Э.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я же написал, что категория свободной воли слишком не однозначна и свел ее к поиску оптимального решения, чтобы хоть как-то говорить предметно.
> 
> "Влияние клеш" тут означает на нормальном языке - отсутствие необходимой и достаточной информации для оптимального выбора. Если так - да, чем меньше информации, тем больше вариантов. Мне кажется это очевидно.


А что такое оптимальный выбор?
(чорт, опять щас заведусь на любимую тему, когда ж это кончица???)

----------


## Ондрий

> А что такое оптимальный выбор?


"наилучшее" достижение некоей цели. "Наилучшесть" тут может определяться разными критериями сообразно ситуации. Но в общем виде сводиться к энерго/время-затратам.

----------


## Нея

Оптимальный выбор - это смерть Буриданова осла. Свобода воли подразумевает иррациональное принятие решений?

----------


## Ондрий

> Оптимальный выбор - это смерть Буриданова осла. Свобода воли подразумевает иррациональное принятие решений?


тхеравадинам это не должно быть интересно  :Wink:  их цель - уничтожение информации. А тут, фактически,  богословие ))), Рождество же! ))))

----------

Нея (07.01.2014), Паня (07.01.2014), Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> достижение некоей цели.


Тавтология: целеполагание и есть выбор.
Это рас.
Во-вторых, оптимальность цели, я так понимаю, определяется причинами внесубъектнами, так же как и оптимальность алгоритма ее достижения. Где же тут свобода?
Поэтому чтобы рассуждать о свободе воли надобно в первую голову определить субъект свободного воления, а вовсе не цель и не средства.

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тавтология: целеполагание и есть выбор.
> Это рас.


нет. помимо _выбора_ цели есть _выбор_ маршрута её достижения. 
а у будд цель очерчена точно.

ничто не мешает представить себе всезнающее сознание которое имеет иные цели, при наличии полного всеведения. При этом наличие цели при всеведении тотально определяет маршрут достижения.




> Во-вторых, оптимальность цели, я так понимаю, определяется причинами внесубъектнами, так же как и оптимальность алгоритма ее достижения. Где же тут свобода?


Я говорил об оптимальности решения, а не цели. Я не понял вас. "причинами внесубъектнами" это ближайший необходимый фактор который, но "внутрисубъектные" причины есть тоже "не-свобода" и определяют выбор и он будет не оптимален, т.к. "мешающие факторы" просто "мешают" получить полноту "картины". Т.е. необходимый и достаточный объем информации для устранения любой ошибки выбора (шагов может быть сколь угодно много - шахматы)




> Поэтому чтобы рассуждать о свободе воли надобно в первую голову определить субъект свободного воления, а вовсе не цель и не средства.


субъектов тут 2. 1 - не имеющий сознания/механизма выбора/информационного потока (нирвана))), 2 - субъект имеющий полный комплект всей информации о состоянии системы (всё-бытие устроит?))

----------


## Вантус

Адвайтистско-КШ-дзогченотантрийский идеал - это система такого сорта, что и субъект, и объект управления в ней полностью совпадают. Субъект знает все о себе, а значит - и о системе в целом. При этом полнота информации не исключает произвольность управления (тут спанду недавно вспоминали). Можно знать все о самой системе, знать все возможные конкретные последствия управления, но в виду сложности самой системы генерировать новые заранее неизвестные последовательности последствий и наслаждаться этим.

----------


## Ондрий

> Адвайтистско-КШ-дзогченотантрийский идеал - это система такого сорта, что и субъект, и объект управления в ней полностью совпадают.


это удобно, но ничего не меняет в проблематике. Тут просто Вселенная играет сама с собой в себя саму. 




> Субъект знает все о себе, а значит - и о системе в целом. При этом полнота информации не исключает произвольность управления (тут спанду недавно вспоминали).


это все тот же белый флаг. Спанда может быть, а может и не быть - зависит от онтологии/космологии. В физике вот пытаются решить проблему вероятности многомировыми теориями. А ведь проблема существует.




> Можно знать все о самой системе, *знать все возможные конкретные последствия управления*, но в виду сложности самой системы генерировать все новые *зараннее неизвестные* последовательности последствий и наслаждаться этим.


Всезнающая вселенная-брахман генерит то, чего сама заранее не знает, пусть даже в качестве игры? Классика жанра проблемы всемогущества (камень там всякий тяжелый и т.д.)

----------


## Вантус

Не совсем, я имел в виду подобное - т.е. решил некто всеведующий - спасу-ка я внутри себя дядю Васю. И у него есть миллиард или даже континуум вариантов спасения дяди Васи и миллиард идентичных параллельных миров с одинаковыми дядями Васями, ждущими спасения. Вот он и перебирает варианты так и эдак, любуясь получающимися сплетениями событий.

----------

Нея (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нет. помимо _выбора_ цели есть _выбор_ маршрута её достижения.


Даже если и так, в чем здесь свобода?




> а у будд цель очерчена точно.


Будда строго говоря не имеет ни целей ни интенций, но пребывает в полном недеянии (и одновременно во всеведении).
В этом смысле да, всезнание несовместимо со свободой воли если ее понимать как свободу акта. Но в пределе свобода - это истинное понимание, а сам акт тут вторичен.

----------

Дубинин (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не совсем, я имел в виду подобное - т.е. решил некто всеведующий - спасу-ка я внутри себя дядю Васю. И у него есть миллиард или даже континуум вариантов спасения дяди Васи и миллиард идентичных параллельных миров с одинаковыми дядями Васями, ждущими спасения. Вот он и перебирает варианты так и эдак, любуясь получающимися сплетениями событий.


т.е. бог-садист.. или скорее тут - мазохист.

Ок. а ничего что всеведение тут означает, как категория, именно всеведение? Не только информации о текущем состоянии системы, но и динамики ее развития - последовательность действий для достижения цели? Не забывай о Зрящем Три Времени.

----------


## Вантус

> т.е. бог-садист.. или скорее тут - мазохист.


Ну почему же - все варианты примерно одинаковы по геморности как для Васи, так и для Всевышеняго.



> Ок. а ничего что всеведение тут означает, как категория, именно всеведение? Не только информации о текущем состоянии системы, но и динамики ее развития - последовательность действий для достижения цели? Не забывай о Зрящем Три Времени.


Я все спрятал в актуальную бесконечность вариантов. Сколько вариантов действий Будда может одновременно обработать даже при своем всеведении? А вообще гиблое это дело - оперировать всеведением и подобным.

----------

Дубинин (07.01.2014), Нея (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Даже если и так, в чем здесь свобода?


Так и утверждаю, что свободы тем меньше, чем больше знаний/информации. 




> Будда строго говоря не имеет ни целей ни интенций, но пребывает в полном недеянии (и одновременно во всеведении).


Это не так. У Будд цель есть и она прокачивается на этапе практики. Ибо он все таки именно "действует". Для этого у него есть рупа. Его цель определена четко - не бухать и девок портить, а приводить ЖС к тождественному состоянию. Разговоры о "недеятельном будде" не более чем дидактика для подвижников.



> В этом смысле да, всезнание несовместимо со свободой воли если ее понимать как свободу акта. Но в пределе свобода - это истинное понимание, а сам акт тут вторичен.


Будда(бог, брахман)-всеведующий не просто пассивный созерцатель. Мне непонятно почему у вас "свобода" есть понимание. Это мне напоминает синестезию  :Wink: .

----------


## Вантус

Знает ли Будда о том, как спрятать что-то от Будды, например.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я все спрятал в актуальную бесконечность вариантов. Сколько вариантов действий Будда может одновременно обработать даже при своем всеведении? А вообще гиблое это дело - оперировать всеведением и подобным.


Вспомните майяджалу. И всю эту сеть Будда воспринимает, осознает и постигает в полноте.
Это и есть всеведение.

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знает ли Будда о том, как спрятать что-то от Будды, например.


знает ли будда какого цвета глаза у сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну почему же - все варианты примерно одинаковы по геморности как для Васи, так и для Всевышеняго.


Для Всевышнего нет гиморойности или негиморойности если обладает всезнанием и всемогуществом. А он обладает и всемогуществом, т.к. имеет полную власть над бытием, т.к. оно и есть это бытие.




> Я все спрятал в актуальную бесконечность вариантов. Сколько вариантов действий Будда может одновременно обработать даже при своем всеведении? А вообще гиблое это дело - оперировать всеведением и подобным.


Гиблое, но не совсем. Если ты вводишь бесконечность вселенной/информации, то всеведение автоматически становиться недостижимым и действовать придется с неким п_ределом точности_. Все равно будда тут или не будда.

----------


## Ондрий

> знает ли будда какого цвета глаза у сына бесплодной женщины?


да, если он(сын) ей присниться. Восточные витееватости и забавные софизмы в тумане тут не пройдут ), все четко как в танке. 

Либо признать, что абстрактный *идеал всеведения* не возможен в принципе (из-за бесконечности вариантов/объема информации), либо допустить его возможность, но тогда мы имеем массу логических и этических проблем.

----------


## Вантус

Прям так и подумал о термодинамически устойчиво равновесных шравакабуддах и диссипативных самьяксамбуддах. Последние могут выяснить любое явление с любой наперед заданной точностью, но не бесконечно точно. Построить эпсилон-сеть для явлений!

----------


## Ондрий

> Прям так и подумал о термодинамически устойчиво равновесных шравакабуддах и диссипативных самьяксамбуддах. Последние могут выяснить любое явление с любой наперед заданной точностью, но не бесконечно точно. Построить эпсилон-сеть для явлений!


проблема в том, что нужно именно точно, иначе "всеведение" идет лесом.

Еще проблема в валидности приписывании статуса "абсолютного закона" для категории "вероятность", что есть просто недостаток информации. Оно прекрасно работает на локальных участках, но сам термин "вероятность" отрицает "всеведение". Повторяемся же какой раз.

Кстати, прошу не урываться в специальные математические дебри и затуманивать тем самым довольно простые и древние как мир вопросы, т.к. в этом же самом же ты и обвинял недавно тхеравадинов  :Wink:

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.01.2014), Паня (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> да, если он(сын) ей присниться. Восточные витееватости и забавные софизмы в тумане тут не пройдут ), все четко как в танке. 
> 
> Либо признать, что абстрактный *идеал всеведения* не возможен в принципе (из-за бесконечности вариантов/объема информации), либо допустить его возможность, но тогда мы имеем массу логических и этических проблем.


Ондрий, дорогой, это все мимо цели, нежели сами не видите? в первую голову надо субъекта воления определить, тогда и со свободой воли, глядишь, прояснится.
А с этим делом, сами знаете, в буддизме туго. Субъект - что-то вроде ругательства. Поэтому, хоть цель и заявлена как освобождение, о самой свободе говорить как бы и неприлично.

Впрочем, вся данная тема как раз примерно об этом и заведена.
Завтря продолжим, спокойной ночи. Утро вечера мудренее. А во сне - полная свобода воли (в глубоком, без сновидений)))). Пойду изучать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.01.2014), Дубинин (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

А чем занимаются буддисты в ночь на Рождество? - Теологией определения/отвержения границ величия Всевышнего!  :Big Grin:

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.01.2014), Дубинин (07.01.2014), Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> проблема в том, что нужно именно точно, иначе "всеведение" идет лесом.
> 
> Еще проблема в валидности придавать статус абсолютного закона категории "вероятность", что есть просто недостаток информации. Оно прекрасно работает на локальных участках, но сам термин "вероятность" отрицает "всеведение". Повторяемся же какой раз.
> 
> Кстати, прошу не урываться в специальные математические дебри и затуманивать тем самым довольно простые и древние как мир вопросы, т.к. в этом же самом же ты и обвинял недавно тхеравадинов


Это было специально для тебя. А ты знаешь про всякие забавные свойства систем в состоянии неустойчивого равновесия, типа способности организовывать фрактальные структуры и т.п. И вообще, я не претендовал на тезис, просто поделился ассоциациями.

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, дорогой, это все мимо цели, нежели сами не видите? в первую голову надо субъекта воления определить, тогда и со свободой воли, глядишь, прояснится..


а зачем это определять? В свою очередь тогда я буду вынужден попросить Вас определить категорию "мышление" иначе мы можем просто говорить о разном. Я ведь веду речь о механизмах обработки информации. В этом смысле и Б-г и дурак (и компьютер!) действуют одинаково, только один имеет достаточных знаний (ну и условий для их "обработки") больше, чем другой. 




> А с этим делом, сами знаете, в буддизме туго. Субъект - что-то вроде ругательства. Поэтому, хоть цель и заявлена как освобождение, о самой свободе говорить как бы и неприлично.


Так я и заявляю, что истинная свобода воли как категория сама по себе не валидна, особенно если ее рассматривать через призму процесса обработки информации. Вантус тут вот пытается ввести вероятностые механизмы и я с ним совершенно согласен. Она вполне способна стать эдаким зрзацем "свободы" но только с т.з. энтропии. А проблема начинается тогда, когда эта "свобода" имеющему мало инфы кажется имеющей место быть, но она таковой уже не покажется всеведающему, т.к. он не может не использовать полноту информации, если действует сообразно некоей цели (поиск оптимального решения).




> Впрочем, вся данная тема как раз примерно об этом и заведена.
> Завтря продолжим, спокойной ночи. Утро вечера мудренее. А во сне - полная свобода воли (в глубоком, без сновидений)))). Пойду изучать.


Вот вот. "Полная свобода" может только быть в потенции, проявленное - детерминированно.  )

----------


## Ондрий

> Это было специально для тебя. А ты знаешь про всякие забавные свойства систем в состоянии неустойчивого равновесия, типа способности организовывать фрактальные структуры и т.п. И вообще, я не претендовал на тезис, просто поделился ассоциациями.


так я не о себе, люди ж мучаются)).

----------


## Ондрий

Жесть конечно, теологический фатализм с необходимостью требует самообмана. Майя она ж не марсианами завезена, а внутриприсуща бытию. Брахман/Дхармакая вынужден себя развлекать в вечности. Йога 3х чистот гухьясамаджи об этом прямо говорит)))) (вместе с дзогченом). А потому только таким образом и можно решить проблему _дурной бесконечности кармической истории саттв и их генезиса_. Да и полнота всезнания тоже решается только таким вот образом. Иначе - выходит бред нарушения причинности и возникает другая дурная бесконечность всегда-не-достаточности информации для всеведения. Ну и фразочки "некого спасать" тоже в общем-то при желании можно рассмотреть вполне себе в вышеозначенном духе..  Восславим же Господа Нашего, Сущего и Не-Сущего потому что Он так решил!  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm: 

а те, кто подумал - "ну и вали к своим индуистам или в христианство" - он вообще не понял о чем тут шла речь. ))))

----------

Вантус (07.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.01.2014), Нея (07.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

По восходящей и по нисходящей - сперва рассеиваем неведение, а потом сгущаем, чтоб со скуки от предопределенности не околеть.

----------

Нея (07.01.2014), Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> По восходящей и по нисходящей - сперва рассеиваем неведение, а потом сгущаем, чтоб со скуки от предопределенности не околеть.


Он может и не иметь понятие "скуки" в силу всемогущества  :Wink: . Он это может делать "так". Потому Он и Татхагата. Флюктуации бытия. Однако, в этой связи "личное освобождение" становиться весьма проблематичной категорией.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так и утверждаю, что свободы тем меньше, чем больше знаний/информации.


Т.е. дали своё, вульгарное определение свободы и лехко доказали некое противоречие.

----------


## Ондрий

дайте же не вульгарное, просветите нас тупых... если поняли предмет обсуждения.

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е. дали своё, вульгарное определение свободы и лехко доказали некое противоречие.


Все естественники и примкнувшие к ним гуманитарии (математики) - конченные пошляки. Дай нам свободу - мы и ее опошлим.

----------


## Нея

Теория игр - против Тео́рии приня́тия реше́ний

----------


## Ондрий

> Теория игр - против Тео́рии приня́тия реше́ний


они всегда omnes а не contra.
в любом случае они работают, но  относятся к области недостаточной информации. Стратегия существует при поиске решений. Поиск решений отсутствует при "всеведении". Потому Всеведующие (будды, например) действуют "спонтанно", т.е. не прилагая усилий, ибо решение есть тоже информация которая дается Ему "сразу".

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.01.2014), Нея (07.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> дайте же не вульгарное, просветите нас тупых... если поняли предмет обсуждения.


Дык сами писали, что вопрос сложный. А я Вам щаз дам определение--что, вопрос перестанет быть сложным?

----------


## Ондрий

> Все естественники и примкнувшие к ним гуманитарии (математики) - конченные пошляки. Дай нам свободу - мы и ее опошлим.


да, c хронических гуманитариев полезно иногда снимать штаны, чтобы подуменьшить флер избранности.

----------


## Ондрий

> Дык сами писали, что вопрос сложный. А я Вам щаз дам определение--что, вопрос перестанет быть сложным?


вы поболтать тут или по делу? 

Сложность в "гуманитарно-философской" неопределенности и именно в ней, а не в том, что это невозможно сделать в принципе. Тем более, если внимательно читать не по диагонали, этот вопрос (свобода воли) был мною четко описан в рамках принимаемой мною позиции "жёсткого инкомпатибилизма". А потому термин свободы воли был *вынужденно* мною редуцирован до механизмов обработки информации, фактически переопределяя его. А это необходимо, т.к. философия немного отстает от современных естественных наук.

----------


## Нея

В этике существование свободы воли определяет, могут ли люди нести моральную ответственность за свои действия. Если ответственность = карма. То.  Если у Будды нет кармы – то есть свобода воли. Если у Будды есть карма – то нет свободы воли.

----------


## Ондрий

> В этике существование свободы воли определяет, могут ли люди нести моральную ответственность за свои действия. Если ответственность = карма. То.  Если у Будды нет кармы – то есть свобода воли. Если у Будды есть карма – то нет свободы воли.


мне показалось, что мы говорили немного о другом. Карма как причинность для тех или иных видов рождений тут вообще не рассматривается.. Этика - тоже. Это уже вторичные следствия, а карма - религиозный постулат.

----------

Нея (07.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, мы своими последними темами (а также вспомогательными тредами про немытых тибетцев) произвели жесточайшее раскакивание всей буддийской религиозности. Можем теперь претендовать на титулы ринпоче, я так считаю. Надо придумать шапку для нашей новой традиции.

----------


## Ондрий

для коммунистической школы капалического толка:
Вложение 15784

----------

Вантус (07.01.2014), Паня (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

Мы еще не рассматривали принципиальную не-возможность всеведения, если взять за рассмотрение иные виды онтологий, а точнее, в нашем случае - тео-логий. А также теоретическую множественность "бытий" качественно и принципиально)))) несводимых к несуществующему _единому_ бытию. А также возможности Божественной Шизофрении, при которой можно обособить и полностью изолировать некие локальные "участки" бытия дабы дать им возможность формировать такие отдельные самостоятельные структуры-"бытии"/основы независимых вселенных. (привет от ригведийской पुरुषसूक्त! А представители ранней пост-парменидовской эпохи улыбаются и машут  :Smilie: ). И не затронули концепт греческого χάος'а, что мне кажется наиболее перспективным. 

))))

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, мы своими последними темами (а также вспомогательными тредами про немытых тибетцев) произвели жесточайшее раскакивание всей буддийской религиозности. Можем теперь претендовать на титулы ринпоче, я так считаю. Надо придумать шапку для нашей новой традиции.


Вантус, вы своим "раскакиванием"   буддизма привели ко мне духов капаликов. Я однажды с ними боролась полночи, изгоняла и учила Дхарме)))). Я не шучу.

----------

Ашвария (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Мы еще не рассматривали принципиальную не-возможность всеведения, если взять за рассмотрение иные виды онтологий, а точнее . . .



См. в поисковике "Запредельный ум" (также есть в Буддизме, Сущность Мадхьямаки);
далее: см. в поисковике: "МахаПралайя", да только не в уровне википедии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А чем занимаются буддисты в ночь на Рождество? - Теологией определения/отвержения границ величия Всевышнего!


Кто как. Некоторые просто терпеливо обслуживают своих домашних, которые это Рождество празднуют )))

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> для коммунистической школы капалического толка:
> Вложение 15784


Не кощунствуйте, дорогой. Какие капалики? это же БУДДеновка!

----------

Паня (07.01.2014), Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так и утверждаю, что свободы тем меньше, чем больше знаний/информации.
> ...
> Мне непонятно почему у вас "свобода" есть понимание.


Потому что говоря о свободе следует рассматривать предельный случай деятельности - когда целью является постижение истины. И тогда окажется, что в пределе не свобода устраняется, а снимается противоречие "свобода-несвобода".




> Это не так. У Будд цель есть и она прокачивается на этапе практики. Ибо он все таки именно "действует". Для этого у него есть рупа. Его цель определена четко - не бухать и девок портить, а приводить ЖС к тождественному состоянию. Разговоры о "недеятельном будде" не более чем дидактика для подвижников.


Нет, не так, по крайней мере в махаяне. Будда не осуществляет намеренно цели других существ, но приносит благо просто самим фактом своего бытия. Даже образ такой дается - солнце светит на всех просто в силу своей природы, без усилий. Хоты на уровне нирманакаи и возникает иллюзорная деятельность.

----------


## Нико

Ребята, у вас общий диагноз: "горе от ума". Свобода воли приводит нас либо к всеведению, что редкость, либо заставляет вращаться в сансаре. И всё.

----------

Нея (07.01.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ребята, у вас общий диагноз: "горе от ума".


Опрощаешься, сестренка?
где  тут горе, не вижу )))

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ребята, у вас общий диагноз: "горе от ума". Свобода воли приводит нас либо к всеведению...


Вот интересно, существует ли всеведенье вне сансары?

----------


## Нико

> Опрощаешься, сестренка?
> где  тут горе, не вижу )))


Ну тогда "щастье от ума". Такой простой вопрос не разобрали)

----------


## Нико

> Вот интересно, существует ли всеведенье вне сансары?


Оно только вне сансары и существует.

----------

Нея (07.01.2014), Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Такой простой вопрос не разобрали)


сама скажи

----------


## Нико

> сама скажи


"Свобода воли приводит нас либо к всеведению, что редкость, либо заставляет вращаться в сансаре. И всё".

----------


## Neroli

> Оно только вне сансары и существует.


А какой от него вне сансары прок?

----------

Нея (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А какой от него вне сансары прок?


Ну как сказать. Познавать умы Ондрия, Хоса и Вантуса, и одновременно познавать их абсолютную реальность)))))

----------


## Neroli

> Ну как сказать. Познавать умы Ондрия, Хоса и Вантуса, и одновременно познавать их абсолютную реальность)))))


Атос, Портос и Арамис)))) 
Оно того стоит, столько корячится, чтобы познать их [безусловно блестящие (но все же)] умы?

----------

Нико (07.01.2014), Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Атос, Портос и Арамис)))) 
> Оно того стоит, столько корячится, чтобы познать их [безусловно блестящие (но все же)] умы?


Про Дартаньяна забыли. Это, видимо, Дубинин).

----------

Neroli (07.01.2014), Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну как сказать. Познавать умы Ондрия, Хоса и Вантуса, и одновременно познавать их абсолютную реальность)))))


Ну да, вроде-бы, любое концептуальное "ведение" (даже относительно верное), есть "неведение", с точки зрения прямого познания. Например всегда точно определенная ментально соль в солонке, всегда подразумевает её вкус (как отличительный признак). Тоесть в концепцию изначально заложенно "неведение"- принятие одного - за другое. И в этом смысле, Будда свободен от операций вообще с любой концептуальной информацией, т.к. познаёт всё напрямую, и поэтому свободен и от информативных ограничений? Но ограниченному наблюдателю- он будет видится всегда ограниченным- оптимальным решением?

----------


## Дубинин

> Про Дартаньяна забыли. Это, видимо, Дубинин).


Не, ты хорошо обо мне думаешь- куда мне тягаться с проффесиональными "думальщиками".

----------


## Нико

> Не, ты хорошо обо мне думаешь- куда мне тягаться с проффесиональными "думальщиками".


Ты тоже "думальщиком" стал"в последнее время. Даже дигуг мой отдал. Это непростительно.

----------


## Neroli

> Ты тоже "думальщиком" стал"в последнее время. Даже дигуг мой отдал. Это непростительно.


Я бы сказала ,что ты Констанция, но она плохо кончила, поэтому не знаю даже... Будешь королевой Анной?

----------


## Нико

> Я бы сказала ,что ты Констанция, но она плохо кончила, поэтому не знаю даже... Будешь королевой Анной?


Нет, останусь Майей)))). А прикинь, если ты тантрик, и девушка тебе подарила дигуг, разве ты бы с ним расстался?

----------


## Аурум

Тысяча чертей! Канальи! Во что тема выливается?!  :Confused:

----------

Neroli (07.01.2014), Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Ондрий (07.01.2014), Паня (07.01.2014), Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, останусь Майей)))). А прикинь, если ты тантрик, и девушка тебе подарила дигуг, разве ты бы с ним расстался?


Не могу сказать с уверенностью, но если бы я была "тантрик" лучше бы не расставаться мне с девушкой, чем с дигугом.

----------

Нико (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Тысяча чертей! Канальи! Во что тема выливается?!


Как всегда :Facepalm:  Про классические модели и иные модификации Будд никто долго говорить не сможет)

----------

Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Как всегда Про классические модели и иные модификации Будд никто долго говорить не сможет)


Да, я лучше пойду. Прошу прощения у мушкетеров за флуд, как-то само вышло.

----------


## Нико

> Да, я лучше пойду. Прошу прощения у мушкетеров за флуд, как-то само вышло.


И я пойду лучше. Оставим думальщиков наедине с собой.

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014), Сергей Хос (07.01.2014), Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да, я лучше пойду. Прошу прощения у мушкетеров за флуд, как-то само вышло.


Это заговор против меня и Франции!  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> тхеравадинам это не должно быть интересно  их цель - уничтожение информации. А тут, фактически,  богословие ))), Рождество же! ))))


Цель тхеравадинов- ниббана. Ниббана- это угасание жажды, злобы и невежества. Т.е. целью является уничтожение причин дуккхи, а не информации. То, что вы приписываете шраманам, является сильным упрощением Дхаммы Будды.)) 
А про богословие вы хорошо сказали, именно так и выглядят рассуждения на тему каково там Будде в Нирване, что он знает, а чего нет, и т.п. метафизика.)

----------

Ittosai (07.01.2014), Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это заговор против меня и Франции!


Блин.... Ты из орла превратился в Д'Артаньяна?

----------


## Аурум

> Цель тхеравадинов- ниббана. Ниббана- это угасание жажды, злобы и невежества. А то, что вы приписываете шраманам, является сильным упрощением Дхаммы Будды.)) 
> А про богословие вы хорошо сказали, именно так и выглядят рассуждения на тему каково там Будде в Нирване, что он знает, а чего нет, и т.п. метафизика.)


Избавление от страдания и перерождения - разве не цель тхеравадинов?

----------

Нея (07.01.2014), Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, я лучше пойду. Прошу прощения у мушкетеров за флуд, как-то само вышло.


Нероли, верни свою прежнюю фотку. Эта тебе не идёт.(

----------

Neroli (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как всегда Про классические модели и иные модификации Будд никто долго говорить не сможет)


в присутствии, точнее, при участии таких славных дэвушек это просто-таки и невозможно.
Вы, барышни, сидели бы лучше на скамеечке и наблюдали за турниром. И хлопали в ладоши в самых интересных местах. А уж платочки мы вам принесем )))
(во, оказывается, сами уже догадались. понятливые какие))))

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> в присутствии, точнее, при участии таких славных дэвушек это просто-таки и невозможно.
> Вы, барышни, сидели бы лучше на скамеечке и наблюдали за турниром. И хлопали в ладоши в самых интересных местах. А уж платочки мы вам принесем )))
> (во, оказывается, сами уже догадались. понятливые какие))))


Опять про чирлидерш?  :Mad:  От тебя такого не ожидала....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять про чирлидерш?  От тебя такого не ожидала....


Ну что ты, дорогая, как могла обо мне такое подумать? я же не грубиян. Сказал: "барышни". ласково ))))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Избавление от страдания и перерождения - разве не цель тхеравадинов?


Это уже ближе к истине. Целью является пробуждение, ниббана. А наличие в мире страдания это мотивация. Так думаю более корректно выглядит цель буддиста. Ну тут ещё можно вспомнить про три типа будд и мотивацию помочь другим существам обрести нирвану, но сути это не меняет.

----------

Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну что ты, дорогая, как могла обо мне такое подумать? я же не грубиян. Сказал: "барышни". ласково ))))


А чего тогда дискутировать не имеем право? И только хлопать в ладоши?

----------


## Вантус

> Это уже ближе к истине. Целью является пробуждение, ниббана. А наличие в мире страдания это мотивация. Так думаю более корректно выглядит цель буддиста. Ну тут ещё можно вспомнить про три типа будд и мотивацию помочь другим существам обрести нирвану, но сути это не меняет.


Однако, чем ближе? Вы так и не пояснили, почему целью будды не является у вас полное уничтожение информации. Вы только написали много разных слов, выражающих то, как вам неприятно, что такая цель очевидна.

----------

Аурум (07.01.2014), Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Думаю, касаемо соотношения свободы воли и всеведения буддизм нам мало что скажет. Но коль скоро мы слегка задели спанду (а по-хорошему надо бы не слегка), уместно будет вспомнить и о स्वातन्त्र्य.
Я как раз болею, так что думаю в оставшиеся дни каникул погрузиться в Шива-сутры, Пратьябхиджня-хридаю и Спанда-карики. В Пратьябхиджня-хридае точно что-то было на эту тему.

Нико, не надо, право же. У вас все равно так не получается.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако, чем ближе? Вы так и не пояснили, почему целью будды не является у вас полное уничтожение информации. Вы только написали много разных слов, выражающих то, как вам неприятно, что такая цель очевидна.


Причем здесь приятность и неприятность? Я говорю лишь о том, что "уничтожение информации" как цель, не имеет никакого отношения к буддизму. Это всё равно что постулировать целью энтропию или распад всех составных вещей. Зачем стремиться к тому, что и так есть?))

----------

Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому что говоря о свободе следует рассматривать предельный случай деятельности - когда целью является постижение истины. И тогда окажется, что в пределе не свобода устраняется, а снимается противоречие "свобода-несвобода".


я брал общий случай, т.к. "постижение истины" как процесс и "цель" уже не требуется на конечной станции, ибо цель достигнута.




> Нет, не так, по крайней мере в махаяне. Будда не осуществляет намеренно цели других существ, но приносит благо просто самим фактом своего бытия. Даже образ такой дается - солнце светит на всех просто в силу своей природы, без усилий. Хоты на уровне нирманакаи и возникает иллюзорная деятельность.


Это поэзия - про солнце, но говорит она о том, что цель была задана как вначале, на стадии обучения, так и "в конце" на стадии плода. "Будда не осуществляет намеренно цели других существ" - ключевое слово "намеренно", я согласен, т.к. у будды нет сознательных _усилий_ (= т.е. отсутствует время- и, возможно, энергозатраты на поиск решения) для достижения неких целей.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нея

> Однако, чем ближе? Вы так и не пояснили, почему целью будды не является у вас полное уничтожение информации. Вы только написали много разных слов, выражающих то, как вам неприятно, что такая цель очевидна.


Совсем личное мнение. Буддист, удирающий во что бы то ни было. Буддист с целью-манком. Где-то, чуть ли не тхерагатхах (не помню, гугла засыпает ссылками) - было: в ад - так в ад. По мне, так буддизм - это не совсем привязка к целям. Вроде "Для мудрого нет цели, есть только Путь".
Привязанность к идее несуществования - это всего лишь привязанность.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ребята, у вас общий диагноз: "горе от ума".


ну хотя бы от ума, и то хлеб.



> Свобода воли приводит нас либо к всеведению, что редкость, либо заставляет вращаться в сансаре. И всё.


вы ничего не поняли из обсуждения  :Cry:  но мы вас любим не за это!  :Wink:

----------

Alex (07.01.2014), Аурум (07.01.2014), Вантус (07.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.01.2014), Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я брал общий случай, т.к. "постижение истины" как процесс и "цель" уже не требуется на конечной станции, ибо цель достигнута.


Ондрий, при всем уважении, могу лишь повториться: без определения субъекта свободного воления все разговоры о свободе воли беспредметны.

----------

Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Думаю, касаемо соотношения свободы воли и всеведения буддизм нам мало что скажет. Но коль скоро мы слегка задели спанду (а по-хорошему надо бы не слегка), уместно будет вспомнить и о स्वातन्त्र्य.
> Я как раз болею, так что думаю в оставшиеся дни каникул погрузиться в Шива-сутры, Пратьябхиджня-хридаю и Спанда-карики. В Пратьябхиджня-хридае точно что-то было на эту тему.


Вот, кстати, раз уж вы все термины из КШ и прочих Ш поминаете, то обозначили на пальцах краткую формулировку спанды, а то без ознакомления с источниками (какими, кстати?) у неознакомленных (типа вот меня) получается какая-то то ли кроулианская, то ли шопенгауэрская Воля (полной свободой которой и является майя).

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, при всем уважении, могу лишь повториться: без определения субъекта свободного воления все разговоры о свободе воли беспредметны.


Так помогите мне вас понять и определите сами, для меня все варианты субъектов. Но увы, мне придется так же повториться, что для начала вы должны дать определение субъекта (и мышления). Стою на том, что определение субъекта тут будет уже излишне, т.к. свобода воли мною разумеется как миф и приходится говорить только о процессах "обработки" информации. 

"Свобода воли" есть иллюзия для обыденного ума. В этом состоянии мы тщимся радоваться возможностью "выбора", но при достижении некоего уровня близкого к транцендентальному "всеведению" возможности для "выбора" пропорционально уменьшаются.  Не то, что вы выбор был, его и раньше не было, только это осознается во всей полноте.

----------

Дубинин (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

С другой стороны, само понятие "всеведение" может быть не валидным, Всеведение недостижимо в абсолютном смысле, если принять за кол-во информации доступной Абсолюту - бесконечность.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот, кстати, раз уж вы все термины из КШ и прочих Ш поминаете, то обозначили на пальцах краткую формулировку спанды, а то без ознакомления с источниками (какими, кстати?) у неознакомленных (типа вот меня) получается какая-то то ли кроулианская, то ли шопенгауэрская Воля (полной свободой которой и является майя).


я вам через физику это объясню - квантовые флюктуации ложного вакуума порождают вселенные, истинного вакуума - материю. )

----------

Alex (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> определение субъекта тут будет уже излишне, т.к. свобода воли мною разумеется как миф и приходится говорить только о процессах "обработки" информации.


Сами не видите противоречия в сказанном? у вас же понятие субъекта имплицировано в саму формулировку, которая его отрицает.
Субъект - тот кто обрабатывает информацию. Для начала можно дать такое определение, хотя в процессе рассмотрения оно должно стать гораздо глубже.

----------


## Alex

> ...я вам через физику это объясню...


Гениально, кстати.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> я вам через физику это объясню - квантовые флюктуации ложного вакуума порождают вселенные, истинного вакуума - материю. )


И какими верёвочками _в махаяне/ваджраяне_ это привязывается к будде как абсолюту (какому, кстати, всё таки - в виде боженьки или в виде безличностного прибора)? ссылки, цитаты - вот это всё.

----------


## Ондрий

> Сами не видите противоречия в сказанном? у вас же понятие субъекта имплицировано в саму формулировку, которая его отрицает.


Нет, не вижу. У вас субъект определяется через нечто большее чем оперирование информацией. Мы это с вами обсуждали в темах о природе сознания. Но я вообще не хочу определять субъект, он тут излишен и мешает дискурсу.




> Субъект - тот кто обрабатывает информацию. Для начала можно дать такое определение, хотя в процессе рассмотрения оно должно стать гораздо глубже.


Кто такой "тот"? Я же говорил, тоже самое(по ссылке) - это любой конечный автомат обработки информации, абстрактно.. вы наверное не стали читать или пропустили. Тем не менее, от такого субъекта "требуется" только одно св-во - накопление, обработка информации и выполнение действий согласно цели (алгоритму). "Субъект" тут может выступать в роли простого куска бумаги с текстом. Я же сразу начал именно с этого. Вы просили определить субъекта, я его уже неявно определил редуцируя до обработчика - разве есть другие не-информационные варианты описания? Я имею ввиду с т.д. практической полезности в данной теме, а не для философского отвлеченного рассуждения.

А глубже там нечего искать если оставаться в рамках информационной парадигмы.

----------


## Ондрий

> И какими верёвочками _в махаяне/ваджраяне_ это привязывается к будде как абсолюту (какому, кстати, всё таки - в виде боженьки или в виде безличностного прибора)? ссылки, цитаты - вот это всё.


сутрами и тантрами  :Wink: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, не вижу. У вас субъект определяется через нечто большее чем оперирование информацией. Мы это с вами обсуждали в темах о природе сознания. Но я вообще не хочу определять субъект, он тут излишен и мешает дискурсу.


Тогда это беспрадметный разговор. Сама информация не может быть определена в качестве таковой помимо субъекта, способного к ее пониманию. Без этого фактора она просто не является информацией.
Сахар сладкий всегда для кого-то, а не "сам-по-себе". Сам по себе он с точки зрения его вкуса никакой.

----------

Нея (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тогда это беспрадметный разговор. Сама информация не может быть определена в качестве таковой помимо субъекта, способного к ее пониманию. Без этого фактора она просто не является информацией.


Мне кажется, Сергей, вы не читаете что я пишу. Субъекта определять не требуется в силу _самоочевидности_ его характеристик - обработки информации. Субъекта-как-мыслящего-ЖС вообще можно не вводить, т.к. процесс обработки инф. может выполняться и без участия "наблюдателя". Вы зачем-то продолжаете педалировать этот вопрос про определение субъекта, как будто это что-то поменяет, когда он уже давно был определен с самого начала как "процесс обработки, хранения и применения информации". Мне показалось, что в том дискурсе это _автоматически_ вытекало, при _заданных граничных условиях_. Пардон, если это кого смутило. Ну вот еще раз его определили (в 5й раз). и что?

----------

Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и что?


То, что такая формулировка есть неправомерная редукция.
Субъект не обрабатывает информацию, а создает ее актом своей творческой фантазии. Такой информации, как "сладость сахара" нет нигде помимо СУБЪЕКТивного восприятия. В определенном смысле она порождена в мире субъектом и иначе никак не существует.

----------


## Ондрий

> То, что такая формулировка есть неправомерная редукция.


а я считаю, что вполне. (потому что "просто философии" тут не достаточно).



> Субъект не обрабатывает информацию, а создает ее актом своей творческой фантазии. Такой информации, как "сладость сахара" нет нигде помимо СУБЪЕКТивного восприятия. В определенном смысле она порождена в мире субъектом и иначе никак не существует.


и тем не менее она [сладость, зеленость и т.д.] - информация. Какая разница для проблематики где и как она порождена, как храниться, как именно существует? Никакой.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

В бытии вообще "всё" является так или иначе - информацией.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То, что такая формулировка есть неправомерная редукция.
> Субъект не обрабатывает информацию, а создает ее актом своей творческой фантазии. Такой информации, как "сладость сахара" нет нигде помимо СУБЪЕКТивного восприятия. В определенном смысле она порождена в мире субъектом и иначе никак не существует.


А что есть творческая фантазия? Я хочу нафантазировать вкус хорошей горівки.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и тем не менее она [сладость, зеленость и т.д.] - информация. Какая разница для проблематики где и как она порождена, как храниться, как именно существует? Никакой.


Разница в том, что исключая из рассмотрения категорию "воспринимающий субъект" мы обессмысливаем понятие "информация".

----------


## Ондрий

> Разница в том, что исключая из рассмотрения категорию "воспринимающий субъект" мы обессмысливаем понятие "информация".


это гуманитарщина. тем не менее субъект подразумевался и его наличие указывалось и я уже 6й раз пишу, зачем вы это повторяете? вот ввели субъект (который раз) специально для вас, хотя это не существенно для дискурса и что? сладкое петестало быть информацией? Вам зачем-то потребовалось определение субъекта. Я попросил вас мне помочь, если вам так нужно было его определить. Вы его определили через то, что он "просто есть". Замечательно. Я-то думал будет каверза, а оказалось...). Стоило столько страниц изводить по "субъекту", если проблема от его определения (а в вашем случае - просто _введения_) не поменялась?

----------


## Нико

> это гуманитарщина. тем не менее субъект подразумевался и его наличие указывалось и я уже 6й раз пишу, зачем вы это повторяете? вот ввели субъект (который раз) специально для вас, хотя это не существенно для дискурса и что? сладкое петестало быть информацией? Вам зачем-то потребовалось определение субъекта. Я попросил вас мне помочь, если вам так нужно было его определить. Вы его определили через то, что он "просто есть". Замечательно. Я-то думал будет каверза, а оказалось...). Стоило столько страниц изводить по "субъекту", если проблема от его определения (а в вашем случае - просто _введения_) 
> не поменялась?


"Субъект" -- он и в Африке "субъект". Чего рассуждать-то?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это гуманитарщина.


Это буддизм.
То, что мы называем "информация", по смыслу - прапанча. А она возникает как результат субъект-объектного схватывания (граха-грахакья) бескачественной татхаты. Которая сама по себе информации не содержит (по крайней мере для омраченных существ).
Так что все в точности как я говорю ))))



> тем не менее субъект подразумевался и его наличие указывалось и я уже 6й раз пишу, зачем вы это повторяете? вот ввели субъект (который раз) специально для вас, хотя это не существенно для дискурса и что? *сладкое перестало быть информацией*?


Напротив, в результате сладкое СТАЛО информацией. А до того - НЕ БЫЛО. А дальше следует рассмотреть, в какой мере и в каком смысле данная информация является для субъекта принудительной. Ход в этом направлении и приведет к решению вопроса о свободе (или несвободе) воли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Субъект" -- он и в Африке "субъект". Чего рассуждать-то?


Это были обещанные аплодисменты? если так, то следует указать, кому они адресованы )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Это буддизм.


именно! причем не самая его сильная часть.  :Wink: 



> То, что мы называем "информация", по смыслу - прапанча. А она возникает как результат субъект-объектного схватывания (граха-грахакья) бескачественной татхаты.
>  Которая сама по себе информации не содержит (по крайней мере для омраченных существ).
> Так что все в точности как я говорю ))))


боюсь, вы меня не поняли. моделирование процесса обработки информации мало имеет отношения к каким-то частным особенностям разных философий.




> Напротив, в результате сладкое СТАЛО информацией. А дальше следует рассмотреть, в какой мере и в каком смысле данная информация является для субъекта принудительной. Ход в этом направлении и приведет к решению вопроса о свободе (или несвободе) воли.


вот уже что-то по делу. Стало оно информацией, было ли - не важно и не имеет отношения к _процессу_. Принудительность тут будет потому, что любая информация есть результат совокупности условий для ее появления. Спонтанность/вероятность отрицаем как несовместимую с понятием "всеведение", но она, конечно, *пока* совместима с не-обладающим оным. О чем я и написал выше.

----------


## Ондрий

> "Субъект" -- он и в Африке "субъект". Чего рассуждать-то?


- что тут думать - трясти надо! (С) старый научный анекдот.

----------

Нико (07.01.2014), Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> именно! причем не самая его сильная часть.


напротив, самая перспективная в плане сотериологии



> боюсь, вы меня не поняли. моделирование процесса обработки информации мало имеет отношения к каким-то частным особенностям разных философий.


но мы же не сантехники, а философствующие буддисты. поэтому нам надо рассматривать природу труб и воды, а не просто схему водопровода в конкретном доме.



> Принудительность тут будет потому, что любая информация есть результат совокупности условий для ее появления.


Ну так что ж вы остановились? Далее следует рассказать об этой совокупности условий, и как именно она принуждает субъекта, лишая его свободы )))

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

А я хочу горилкы з шкварками... Денис Евгеньев мене збыв.

----------

Alex (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> напротив, самая перспективная в плане сотериологии


это очень большой вопрос и мы тут как раз его и разбираем. Не в смысле отвержения буддизма (я уж не стану эти темы поднимать, хотя могу порассуждать и об этом - иные онтологии и сотериологии мне тоже интересны, но не в _примитивном_ традиционно-семитском формате), а в смысле переоценки суммы знаний и ее увеличения за счет использования более расширенных (не-буддийских) сведений, которые позволят лучше его понять.




> но мы же не сантехники, а философствующие буддисты. поэтому нам надо рассматривать природу труб и воды, а не просто схему водопровода в конкретном доме.


Я не об этом. а о том, что если рассматривать некий Абсолют, то любые философские/теологические системы споткнуться о логику. Кроме того, способы порождения, пребываения/хранения и обработки информации не влияют на предельные границы, которые мы рассматриваем. Потому что нам важен сам факт существования информации и оценка ее в соотношении к бесконечному. В конечных же пределах (ок, пусть будут "ваши" непробужденные)) соглашусь, что это уже будет важно, но оно интересно именно как марга, а не пхала.



> Ну так что ж вы остановились? Далее следует рассказать об этой совокупности условий, и как именно она принуждает субъекта, лишая его свободы )))


Я полагал, что вы и сами справитесь как буддист и как просто рациональный, отлично думающий человек: совокупность условий (тоже как информация) причинно-зависима. Мне показалось, что уточнять это было бы излишним )

----------


## Greedy

Проблема дхармакаи (и её анатмовость) несколько напоминает проблемы эфира физики. В итоге всё вылилось в понятие поля, кое является вполне физическим объектом со вполне физическими свойствами, но проявляет себя именно через возбуждение.
Волне возможно, что что макрсизм, что махаяна/ваджраяна имеют схоже разрешение проблемы основы всех явлений.

----------


## Ондрий

и к чему это было?

----------


## Greedy

Как к чему? Проблема субъект/объектной дихотомии в разрезе сознания/материи может решаться сходным образом, имея в своей основе некий "полевой" процесс. Это "поле" реальности вполне может выступать полноценным субъектом в рассмотрении, обладать определёнными качествами и быть порождающей основой для сознания и воспринимаемого мира, данного нам в ощущениях. Махаянская трикая в такое понимание вписывается элементарно.

----------


## Greedy

Со всеведением, вообще, какая-то глупость вышла. Учение Будды отрицает "ишвару" и любого другого "творца" изменений. Только забыв об этом можно обсуждать, каким образом Будда применяет всеведение. Будда должен пребывать в полнейшем недеянии, ибо полностью устранил иллюзию о неком деятеле.
Если прибегать к аналогии со сновидениями, Будда не только познал иллюзорность Ржевского с Наташей, но и напрямую видит механизмы, приводящие к тому, что с двойственного уровня "реальность" трактуется как Ржевский на Наташе. Иными словами, проблема "свободы выбора", самовыпила и прочих крайностей состоит в том, что мир в своей полноте не состоит и _творящих тварей_.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------


## Сергей Хос

> это очень большой вопрос и мы тут как раз его и разбираем ... а в смысле переоценки суммы знаний и ее увеличения за счет использования более расширенных (не-буддийских) сведений, которые позволят лучше его понять.


Буддизм - это в первую очередь набор психотехник для т.наз. "пробуждения", а не метод увеличения суммы знаний о мире. Вы же пытаетесь приписать ему несвойственные функции, а потом заявляете, что они там не работают или вовсе отсутствуют.




> Я не об этом. а о том, что если рассматривать некий Абсолют, то любые философские/теологические системы споткнуться о логику.


Можно сказать проще ))): онтология не охватывается гносеологией (или, переводя на язык наших дорогих читательниц, абсолют не описывается средствами обыденного рационального мышления). Это достаточно тривиально и неоднократно обсуждалось.




> Кроме того, способы порождения, пребываения/хранения и обработки информации не влияют на предельные границы, которые мы рассматриваем. Потому что нам важен сам факт существования информации и оценка ее в соотношении к бесконечному. В конечных же пределах (ок, пусть будут "ваши" непробужденные)) соглашусь, что это уже будет важно, но оно интересно именно как марга, а не пхала.


Во-первых, для правильной оценки соотношения между марга и пхала следует помнить, что абсолютное имманентно пребывает в относительном; границу между ними мы проводим в зависимости от целей дискурса. Этот принцип широко применяется даже на уровне сутры, а уж в тантре составляет, можно сказать, основу метода. И, что самое важное, из этого же понимания есть ход и к пониманию свободы воли: все уже имманентно освобождены, нужно лишь найти область, где эта свобода проявляется как актуальное качество. Поэтому проблема информации-информированности к рассмотрению вопроса о св. воли прямого отношения не имеет. А вот субъекта свободного воления определить требуется, иначе разговор становится беспредметным.
Впрочем, это я уже говорил. ))))




> Я полагал, что вы и сами справитесь как буддист и как просто рациональный, отлично думающий человек: *совокупность условий (тоже как информация) причинно-зависима*.


Чем кодифицирована эта причинная зависимость?

----------

Нея (08.01.2014), Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


автопортрет?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> автопортрет?


Дык, творческая фантазия!

----------

Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Откликаясь на призыв уважаемого Джнянаваджры, решил написать про спанду. Но заткнулся на том, что надо сначала объяснить про сватантрью. И тут вспомнил, что задвинул в этой теме про соотношение Брахмана и Майи, за что получил спасибы. Вот этот момент мне кажется очень важным и требующим прояснения, потому что, ИМХО, ваджраяна тут как раз довольно кардинально расходится с АВ. Нечто подобное вроде как мельком достается в дзогчене, но за почти полным незнакомством с дзогченоидными текстами не берусь ничего утверждать.

Надо было, конечно, сразу написать, но я был это время вдали от нормального интернета, хотя за темой следил. Ну хоть теперь. Если сюда придет Германн — это я не пропагандирую шактизм или шайвизм, а просто мне кажется, что, рассматривая вопрос с несколько ээээ... ну, небуддийской перспективы, мы сможем более рельефно увидеть некоторые важные моменты.

Итак. Начнем с того, что у Шанкары Брахман — это в первую, вторую и так далее очередь — чистая джняна без какой-либо активности, это нишкрия (не-деяние); поэтому, кстати, шайвитские авторы обзываются на адвайта-веданту шантабрахмавадой и майяведантавадой (о втором названии позже). Для Шанкары крия — свойство дживы, но никак не Брахмана.

В трике же крия — неотъемлемое свойство Чита (в рамках темы можно считать этот термин взаимозаменяемым с термином «Брахман»). Собственно, сама джняна — это в каком-то смысле крия, и здесь мы уже встречаемся со спандой, блестяще (без иронии) определенной Ондрием как «квантовая флуктуация». А отсюда следует фундаментальный вывод: движение Брахмана «вовне» вовсе не обязательно есть омрачение.

Для Шанкары любая деятельность Брахмана связана с авидьей. Я не буду перегружать сообщение цитатами, а потому отсылаю к Брахмасутрабхашье Шанкары, где вся первая пада второй адхьяи посвящена объяснению того, что мир является «продуктом» авидьи, но никак не Брахмана per se. Кстати, вот занятная цитата из перевода (мне он не очень нравится, но я тут болею и мне трудно искать лучший): «In the highest sense, when all conditions are removed by vidyā (spiritual illumination) from the ātmā, the use of potency, omniscience etc., would become inappropriate for it».

В КШ же Шива определяется как панчакритьякари — ему всегда присущи пять крий, причем присущи так, что они не являются какими-то внешними атрибутами, но неотъемлемым свойством. Шайвитские авторы прямо пишут, что от майяведантавадинской атмы (пишу в женском роде, т.к. так более по-русски) толку — как от пустого места.

Каково же место майи при таком раскладе? В адвайте майя, будучи производной авидьи, внезапно оказывается истинной причиной существования чего-либо, (условно) внеположного Брахману, то есть вообще всего. Для шайвта майя — это та же самая Шакти, неотделимая от Шивы. Соответственно, нереальной сансаре Шанкары противопоставляется вполне себе реальная Шивамайи; и кто же тут адвайта? У Шанкары ведь с одной стороны реальный Брахман, а с другой — ни-рыба-ни-мясо майя.

Феноменальное бытие у Шанкары, т.е. намарупа, в конечном счете нереально; в КШ абхаса (феномены) вполне себе принимаются как аспекты Парамашивы, а феноменальное бытие — это шиварупа, хотя никто не спорит с тем, что их восприятие дживами является ограниченным. Таким образом, «шайвитский Брахман» одновременно трансцендентен (вишвоттирна) и имманентен феноменальному бытию (вишватмакасатта).

На этом пока умолкну, ибо я на самом деле вообще болею. Но, мне кажется, тут определена верная перспектива для дальнейших размышлений. Иншалла, дальше будет собственно про спанду.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Tong Po (08.01.2014), Аурум (07.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (08.01.2014), Дубинин (07.01.2014), Нея (08.01.2014), Ондрий (08.01.2014), Сергей Хос (07.01.2014)

----------


## Greedy

Многие затыки в индийской философии возникают из-за попыток определить место деятельного начала трансцендентных сущностей. Буддизм махаяны в этом смысле проще, ибо в нём отрицается деятельное начало.

Сознание, истинно лишённое намерения, в следствие устранение концепции о деятеле, непостижимым образом оказывает воздействие на другие сознания, которые увлечены целеполаганием. Такое сознание действительно будет вести себя как конечный автомат, ибо не имеет цели и не решает никакие задачи. Результат этого автомата с точки зрения самого сознания будет то же неопределяемое, которое можно условно понимать как его цель (истинное отсутствие цели). Таким образом такое сознание каждым актом будет наслаждать "учением", приводящим воспринимаемое к неопределяемому.

При такой постановке отпадает какая-либо необходимость определять отнологический статус "неопределяемого", кроме описания его либо апофатическим образом, либо через трансформирующие качества, т.е. гносеологически, как это делается в ваджраяне.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но, мне кажется, тут определена верная перспектива для дальнейших размышлений.


Параллелей выше крыши, даже не хочется заводиться их перечислять. Различие же просматривается лишь одно: единый трансцендентный Брахман в адвайте и множественность трансцендентных изначальных умов в махаяне. Но это очень существенная разница.

----------


## Greedy

> Параллелей выше крыши, даже не хочется заводиться их перечислять. Различие же просматривается лишь одно: единый трансцендентный Брахман в адвайте и множественность трансцендентных изначальных умов в махаяне. Но это очень существенная разница.


Эта множественность мнимая. С гносеологических позиций дхармакая для всех одинакова. Различны лишь рупакаи. А онтологичекий статус (чем именно является дхармакая) в буддизме не определяется, ибо само его определение бессмысленно в рамках самой системы.

----------


## Alex

> ...множественность трансцендентных изначальных умов в махаяне.


Очень спорно. Вообще тогда надо уж сравнивать не с Брахманом, а с дживами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эта множественность мнимая. С гносеологических позиций дхармакая для всех одинакова.


Это очень тонкий и сложный вопрос. Я полагаю все же, что не одинакова, но качественно не отличимая. И понятно почему - потому что пуста от собственного признака.
Именно это различие при отсутствии разницы кодируется категорией svarupa (тиб. rang gi ngo bo), что можно перевести как "собственная сущность". Но это мое собственное предположение, прямых подтверждений которому я пока не нашел.

----------


## Greedy

> Очень спорно. Вообще тогда надо уж сравнивать не с Брахманом, а с дживами.


Тогда надо определиться с определением дживы. Потому что традиционное определение буддисты люто критикуют.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очень спорно. Вообще тогда надо уж сравнивать не с Брахманом, а с дживами.


Нет конечно. Изначальный ум (= татхагатагарбха = свабхавика-дхармакая = высшая алая-виджняна = маха-атман [последнее - в терминологии Махапаринирвана-сутры]), несомненно, соотносим именно с Брахманом, а не с дживой.
Прежде всего потому, что именно изначальный ум в аспекте Кунжед Гьялпо творит мир из пустотной таковости. (Это, кстати, к вопросу о творческой фантазии, ежели кто еще не перехотел горилкы з шкварками)))))

Причем этот творческий акт необходимо полагать именно свободным - это уже к вопросу о свободе воли.
Как говорится, "Прежде даже горам не быти и создатися земли и вселенней, и от века и до века Аз есмь". )))))

----------


## Greedy

> Это очень тонкий и сложный вопрос. Я полагаю все же, что не одинакова, но качественно не отличимая. И понятно почему - потому что пуста от собственного признака.


В том всё и дело, что она одинакова для всех, точно также как для всех одинаково отсутствие "чего-либо". Никто не будет говорить, что у него одно отсутствие денег в кармане, а у того парня "иное" отсутствие денег в кармане. Это эмпирически постигаемое отсутствие денег в кармане. Оно не имеет онтологического статуса и определять его бессмысленно, ибо это абстрактная категория.

Тот же статус носит и пустота в буддизме, которая является не просто отсутствием объекта восприятия, а отсутствием восприятия объекта, т.е. не-восприятием объекта. Это с одной стороны непосредственный опыт, а с другой - не дополнительный самостоятельный объект.

Многие системы индуизма, в том числе адвайта, решают несколько иную проблему, а именно с определением онтологического статуса Брахмана, ибо таким он введён в Веды, а они стараются сохранить их авторитет явно или неявно, переинтерпретируя их.

----------

Нея (08.01.2014), Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это, кстати, к вопросу о творческой фантазии, ежели кто еще не перехотел горилкы з шкварками)))))


Думается мне, что  "творческая фантазия" хотя и имеет право на существование в пространстве ума, однако возникает она не на пустом месте, т.е. основанием ей служат элементы предшествующего опыта, потому бытие безначально и имеет определенные закономерности, а не является полем чудес. Кстати,  читая Ваше сообщение, мне вот что привидилось:  "..горилки з шраваками"!  :Big Grin:

----------

Влад К (08.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (08.01.2014), Сергей Хос (08.01.2014), Фил (08.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думается мне, что  "творческая фантазия" хотя и имеет право на существование в пространстве ума, однако возникает она не на пустом месте, т.е. основанием ей служат элементы предшествующего опыта, потому бытие безначально и имеет определенные закономерности, а не является полем чудес.


Иного мнения от тхеравадина ждать и не приходится )))




> Кстати,  читая Ваше сообщение, мне вот что привидилось:  "..горилки з шраваками"!


Это не я, это Вантус ))))

----------


## Alex

Я, собственно, этот экскурс затеял с целью рассмотрения не вопроса о "происхождении видов", а вопроса о соотношении Брахман/дживы или, если угодно, нирвана/сансара (понимая всю условность параллелей), что, на мой омраченный взгляд, имеет прямое отношение к вопросу о природе "состояния Будды" (разумеется, с позиции адской еретической ваджраяны).

----------

Нея (08.01.2014), Сергей Хос (08.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Причем этот творческий акт необходимо полагать именно свободным - это уже к вопросу о свободе воли.


для начала с вас - ваша позиция относительно этой самой "свободы", пока только вижу декларации ее наличия без серьезных аргументов. Ни св-в, ни описания, ни онтологии.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тот же статус носит и пустота в буддизме, которая является не просто отсутствием объекта восприятия, а отсутствием восприятия объекта, т.е. не-восприятием объекта.


То есть невосприятием необъекта : )

----------


## Greedy

> То есть невосприятием необъекта : )


Нет. Речь идёт именно о не-восприятии объекта.
Нагарджуна, а потом Чандракирти подробно описывают истинное бытие объектов, чтобы привести к тому, что то, что воспринимается, подлинным объектом не является. Что в воспринимаемом нельзя обнаружить, обозначенный умом, объект.
Цонкапа описывает это как опыт смотрения на то, где всегда видился данный объект, как его полное отсутствие и никогда ранее не существование, за исключением той основы, которой преписывалось умом обозначение того объекта.

Шраваки ограничиваются применением этого опыта к созерцанию собственной личности, деятеля или дхармина. Бодхисаттвы оттачивают это видение для всех явлений.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет. Речь идёт именно о не-восприятии объекта.
> Нагарджуна, а потом Чандракирти подробно описывают истинное бытие объектов, чтобы привести к тому, что то, что воспринимается, подлинным объектом не является. Что в воспринимаемом нельзя обнаружить, обозначенный умом, объект.
> Цонкапа описывает это как опыт смотрения на то, где всегда видился данный объект, как его полное отсутствие и никогда ранее не существование, за исключением той основы, которой преписывалось умом обозначение того объекта.


И что же, получается "чистый опыт" без восприятия каких-либо объектов?




> Шраваки ограничиваются применением этого опыта к созерцанию собственной личности, деятеля или дхармина. Бодхисаттвы оттачивают это видение для всех явлений.


Тхеравадины, например, ограничиваются анализом/созерцанием собственной личности?

----------

Сергей Ч (08.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причем этот творческий акт необходимо полагать именно свободным - это уже к вопросу о свободе воли.





> для начала с вас - ваша позиция относительно этой самой "свободы", пока только вижу декларации ее наличия без серьезных аргументов. Ни св-в, ни описания, ни онтологии.


Вам надобны описание и онтология? извольте.
Свободным является действие, в котором деятель не опирается ни на что иное, помимо самого себя. Таким деятелем является ригпа-бодхичитта, то есть все то же изначальное осознавание.
Именно ее творческий акт - в рамках каждого из индивидуальных потоков ума - творит миры из пустотности татхаты. Образно это представляется как творческая энергия Самантабхадры - Кунжед Гьялпо.



Причем в абсолютном смысле - именно свободно. Говоря на уровне относительном, можно сказать, что это осуществляется под принуждением закономерностей кармы. Но в окончательном смысле и сама карма есть порождение все того же изначального ума.



Поэтому:



> "Прежде даже горам не быти и создатися земли и вселенней, и от века и до века Аз есмь". )))))

----------

Нико (08.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

"творческий акт" не более чем богословие, которое не в состоянии описать причинность этого "творческого акта"
Думаю, что не стОит напоминать известный текст Нагарджуны "Ишвара-картритва-ниракритир-вишнор-эка-картритва-ниракарана"?




> Свободным является действие, в котором деятель не опирается ни на что иное, помимо самого себя


это не истинная "свобода", т.к. есть опора-причина.




> Причем в абсолютном смысле - именно свободно. Говоря на уровне относительном, можно сказать, что это осуществляется под принуждением закономерностей кармы. Но в окончательном смысле и карма есть порождение все того же изначального ума.


отодвинули причинность на шаг глубже, но от этого она не исчезает имея причинность в "изначальном уме".

Если высказаться, что дескать "свободно" = спонтанно = случайно, т.е. вводим вероятность, то о "сознательной свободе" вообще речь не идет, т.к. процесс порождения информации тут совершенно не контролируется никем, т.к. все "случайно".  

неужели не видно банальных изъянов в такой "логике"?

----------

Дубинин (08.01.2014), Сергей Ч (08.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это очень тонкий и сложный вопрос. Я полагаю все же, что не одинакова, но качественно не отличимая. И понятно почему - потому что пуста от собственного признака.


мы не знаем, одинакова ли она как вода-субстанция в разных независимых водоемах, или одинакова в смысле мирового океана. В буддизме нет однозначных высказываний и приходится додумывать по косвенным "признакам".

----------


## Нико

> мы не знаем, одинакова ли она как вода-субстанция в разных независимых водоемах, или одинакова в смысле мирового океана. В буддизме нет однозначных высказываний и приходится додумывать по косвенным "признакам".


До чего додумался?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "творческий акт" не более чем богословие, которое не в состоянии описать причинность этого "творческого акта"
> Думаю, что не стОит напоминать известный текст Нагарджуны "Ишвара-картритва-ниракритир-вишнор-эка-картритва-ниракарана"?


Ниришваравада к тому, что я говорю не имеет вообще никакого отношения. Даже стыдно слышать от вас эти дежурные побасенки.
Сказанное мною говорится с позиции линии Прахеваджры, учения "за пределами причин и следствий". Говорят, правда, что излагать это неподготовленным ума есть коренное падение, так что, видимо, гореть мне в Авичи )))))




> это не истинная "свобода", т.к. есть опора-причина.


В окончательном смысле опирающееся тождественно опоре, поэтому ошибки нет.




> отодвинули причинность на шаг глубже, но от этого она не исчезает имея причинность в "изначальном уме".


вы не вчитались, дорогой )))
просто не поняли ход дискурса




> Если высказаться, что дескать "свободно" = спонтанно = случайно, т.е. вводим вероятность, то о "сознательной свободе" вообще речь не идет, т.к. процесс порождения информации тут совершенно не контролируется никем, т.к. все "случайно".


 а вы не вводите категорию "случайно", и будет вам щастье




> неужели не видно банальных изъянов в такой "логике"?


Я вижу банальный изъян в самой логике как таковой.
Она корчит из себя девственную весталку, а на самом деле обычная б., поскольку вводит логицирующего субъекта в обман: всегда опирается на неназванную предпосылку, а делает вид будто это не так.
Обслуживала бы лучше клиентов в сфере рационального, и не лезла в умозрительную философию. Там таким не место ))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Ишвара-картритва-ниракритир-вишнор-эка-картритва-ниракарана"


То есть "Страшное заклятие, причинявшее некогда попоболь особо наивным индийским боговерам".

----------


## Сергей Хос

А к своим словам я добавляю вот что:

в [тантре] Царь всетворящий говорится:

Эта игра проявлений, удивительная и чарующая,
Пребывает в недеянии, как небесное пространство.
В силу неведения разнообразие непостижимого 
Непрерывно возникает само по себе.

Это путь, одинаковый для всех,
Такова природа всех существ.
Загрязненные тем, что подлежит устранению, они обманываются [видимостями].

А также [в этом же тексте говорится]:

Собиранием света со всех направлений,
До границы четырех сторон мироздания, а также верха и низа,
В радужном сиянии, чьи цвета непрерывно меняются,
Различные вещи возникают как очевидное.

Это движется, но частицы неподвижны.
Такова великая вершина (предел?) пяти [перво]элементов.

Изначальный ум ясного [369] света — пустота, ясность и самовозникшая изначальная мудрость: его сущность (ngo bo) пуста подобно небу; его природа (rang bzhin) — ясность, подобная солнцу и луне; энергия (излучение, эманация) его сострадания (thugs rje’i mdangs) возникает беспрепятственно, подобно отражениям на чистой поверхности зеркала. Это сугатагарбха, природа дхармакаи, самбхогакаи и нирманакаи, в которой нет какой-либо односторонности или разделения на сансару и нирвану. [Аспект] ее пустотной сущности открывает врата для появления  [феноменов], [аспект] ее лучезарной природы [излучением] саморожденнго пятицветного света [создает] «область явленного» , а [аспект] сострадания, превращая изначальную мудрость первичного осознавания  в аналитическое (различающее, дискурсивное) знание , создает обманчивые видимости [объектов восприятия] . В Гухьягарбха-тантре говорится:

Е МА ХО! (О чудо!) из сугатагарбхи,
Наше собственное дискурсивное мышление  и карма производят обманчивые видимости.

Когда изначальная мудрость (ye shes) «не узнает собственного лица», этот ее аспект называют «вместерожденное неведение». Аспект схватывания собственных проекций в качестве «другого» называют «неведение [как результат] ложных умопостроений ». [370] Из естественного состояния  благодаря неосознанной  эгофиксации  и пристрастию к [истинности] объектов  постепенно вызревают многообразные ложные [видимости] внешнего мира-сосуда и его содержимого  — живых существ, их тел с кармическими следами-привычками и умов с пятью ядами-клешами.
В Царе всетворящем говорится:

Когда не постигнута моя, Царя Всетворящего, собственная природа,
Мною сотворенные дхармы  становятся объектами рассудочного постижения ,
И явления (snang ba) устанавливаются [как существующие] силой вожделения и пристрастия .
Но они разрушаются как непостоянные и иллюзорные, поскольку такова их природа,
А [все живущие] по своей природе подобны слепорожденным, что беспомощно блуждают [в незнакомой местности] .

Итак, корень (rtsa) [возникновения] обманчивых видимостей [сансары] — наше собственное неведение. 

Лонгченпа. _Шингта ченпо_

Перевод ВПС, если что ))))

----------

Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Tong Po (08.01.2014), Нико (08.01.2014), Сергей Ч (08.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это движется, но частицы неподвижны.
> Такова великая вершина (предел?) пяти [перво]элементов.


Прям перевод с китайского.

----------


## Greedy

> И что же, получается "чистый опыт" без восприятия каких-либо объектов?


Примерно так и есть.
Созерцание опыта "этого же нет и никогда не было" вымывает опору у деятельности, в основе которой лежит убеждение в наличии этого. Но это именно не простое отсутствие объекта, а невозможность его обнаружить в том, что воспринимается. Этому нюансу посвящены многие объяснения практики випашьяны. Что важен не факт отсутствия (который можно долго умственно перетирать), а непосредственный, личный опыт необнаружения в воспринимаемом.



> Тхеравадины, например, ограничиваются анализом/созерцанием собственной личности?


Шраваки ограничиваются применением випашьяны к тому, что считают собственной личностью. Это, вообще-то, довольно глубокий внутренний архетип. Чтобы даже просто в медитации обнаружить, что же лежит в основе побуждающей умственной деятельности, требуется очень серьёзный уровень сосредоточения.
Бодхисаттвы идут дальше и (в традиции махамудры) пытаются свыкнутся с невосприятием осознающего ума, чтобы утвердиться в том, что его нет и никогда не было. И нет в нём никакой необходимости для описания происходящего в мире. Не нужен ни творец (ишвара), ни дхармин (обладатель дхарм), ни прочая "сверх-сущность" или "сверх-субъект".

Трикая определяется именно через подобный опыт. Без привлечения онтологического статуса дхармакаи, самбхогакаи и нирманакаи. Поэтому Веды и их трактователи, чаще всего, идут лесом со своими попытками описать взаимосвязи "сверх-сущностей" и как из них "формируется" мир, который воспринимается.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ниришваравада к тому, что я говорю не имеет вообще никакого отношения. Даже стыдно слышать от вас эти дежурные побасенки.
> Сказанное мною говорится с позиции линии Прахеваджры, учения "за пределами причин и следствий". Говорят, правда, что излагать это неподготовленным ума есть коренное падение, так что, видимо, гореть мне в Авичи )))))


все гораздо проще - метафизика не совместима с логикой. вот и все.




> В окончательном смысле опирающееся тождественно опоре, поэтому ошибки нет.





> вы не вчитались, дорогой )))
> просто не поняли ход дискурса


к моему глубочайшему сожалению, тоже самое придется сказать и мне о вас относительно теории информации, которую вы просто пропустили мимо, сведя диалог в область богословских частностей. Я сознательно избегал этой фразы, но если вы настаиваете....




> а вы не вводите категорию "случайно", и будет вам щастье


что ж поделать, не могу, так же как и бица головой о пол в религиозном угаре. Мизология не мой стиль мышления.





> Я вижу банальный изъян в самой логике как таковой.
> Она корчит из себя девственную весталку, а на самом деле обычная б., поскольку вводит логицирующего субъекта в обман: всегда опирается на неназванную предпосылку, а делает вид будто это не так.
> Обслуживала бы лучше клиентов в сфере рационального, и не лезла в умозрительную философию. Там таким не место ))))
> То есть


Вот если бы Вы сразу изложили такой взгляд, то все проблемы с недопониманием (меня -> вас) решились бы с самого начала. Могу подсказать фразу проще - "папа у него - голубь" и "потому что гладиолус".

спасибо за интересный диалог!

----------

Сергей Хос (08.01.2014), Сергей Ч (08.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Не люблю гуманитарщину.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Хоть я и не люблю сильно углубляться в метафизические дебри, но одной логикой тоже сыт не будешь. Практика не должна быть слишком сухой.) Возможно я как-то по-своему понял цитату из тантры, приведённую Сергеем, но такие вещи всегда пробирают.)

----------


## Нико

> Не люблю гуманитарщину.


А я -- не техник, уж извините. ) Даже лампочку вкрутить не в состоянии.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

просили перепостить. 
http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=462
http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=451
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....737#post648737

----------


## Greedy

> просили перепостить.


Т-ща Eugeny даже комментировать вредно. Он ни к одному своему глобальному выводу не может привести ни один авторитетный источник, подтверждающий его обобщения и соотношения. Подобно псевдонаучной литературы сейчас завались, где авторы сравнивают разные понятия из разных дисциплин, но при этом не могут выдать ни одного канонического определения того, что они пытаются описать.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

тогда зачем вы делайте то что считаете вредным??

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не люблю гуманитарщину.


Но книги-то хоть читаете? или только мануалы? ))))

----------

Нико (08.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> к моему глубочайшему сожалению, тоже самое придется сказать и мне о вас относительно теории информации, которую вы просто пропустили мимо, сведя диалог в область богословских частностей. Я сознательно избегал этой фразы, но если вы настаиваете...


Не пропустил мимо, а указал на недостаточность. Не знаю уж, что за логика надоумила говоря об информации вас игнорировать категорию "субъект", но она вас явно обманула. Без понимающего и познающего субъекта информация не существует.




> что ж поделать, не могу, так же как и бица головой о пол в религиозном угаре. Мизология не мой стиль мышления.


скорее, ваши рассуждения об информации - метафизика и религиозный угар, только без реального содержания.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не пропустил мимо, а указал на недостаточность. Не знаю уж, что за логика надоумила говоря об информации вас игнорировать категорию "субъект", но она вас явно обманула. Без понимающего и познающего субъекта информация не существует.


пропустили, не поняли сути вопроса и продолжаете отрицать мое не-указание субъекта, что есть просто намеренная ложь. Я его указывал специально для вас. Впрочем т.к. вы не поняли сути абстрактных категорий, то для вас этот субъет и был введен, хотя его наличие не требуется в той модели, что я описывал. Дальнейший даилог сводился к настойчивому выяснению субъекта и копипаст из традиционных верований. 

Увы, оказалось, что я зря потратил с вами время.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и копипаст из традиционных верований.


Я уже понял, что собственные фантазмы и измышления (замешанные на т.наз. "логике") вам дороже знакомства с традицией. Но мне они мало интересны. Масштаб личности на сопоставим; ну подумайте сами: вы и Лонгченпа ...
Смешно, право.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не люблю гуманитарщину.


Я ее люблю, но она бывает разная. Например, как у Гераклита, который терпеть не мог пифагорейцев (оные, к слову, были *истинные* философы - изучали и науки и метафизику не разделяя их, добившись _значительных_ успехов хотя бы в науках, впервые из известных нам давшие теорию о шарообразности Земли, и это была середина I тыс. до н.э!). Вот у таких "чистых" гуманитариев-Гераклитов и выходило, что ширина Солнца была равна человеческой ступне. Они презирают все, что не укладывается в их мирок сладких фантазий, где за истину берется "внутренняя" якобы "непротиворечивость" собственных придумок, а не объективная истина. Они отвергают логику, науку, теоремы, эксперимент, доказательства как низкие и не достойные "высокого" устремления духа.

----------

Alex (09.01.2014), Сергей Ч (08.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не пропустил мимо, а указал на недостаточность. Не знаю уж, что за логика надоумила говоря об информации вас игнорировать категорию "субъект", но она вас явно обманула. Без понимающего и познающего субъекта информация не существует.


Я может не врубился, но зачем например, термометру уличному, быть субъектом, что бы мы могли говорить о его всяческих возможностях (всеведении термометра или ещё о чём?) Да- информацию использовать с него можем только мы, но о способах его работы (изменениях в связи с температурой воздуха, почему нельзя рассуждать?

----------

Фил (08.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да- информацию использовать с него можем только мы, но о способах его работы (изменениях в связи с температурой воздуха, почему нельзя рассуждать?


Потому что без воспринимающих "нас" его работа не является информацией.

----------

Фил (08.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Потому что без воспринимающих "нас" его работа не является информацией.


Но информация, это-же просто изменение, ну и плюс изменения - дальше (я получил-надо использовать), зачем здесь "оживлять этот процесс, так и рассуждать можно на уровне изменений.

----------

Фил (08.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но информация, это-же просто изменение


"Просто изменение" - это просто изменение. Оно становится информацией только после того, как понято и проинтерпретировано.

----------

Фил (08.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но информация, это-же просто изменение, ну и плюс изменения - дальше (я получил-надо использовать), зачем здесь "оживлять этот процесс, так и рассуждать можно на уровне изменений.


Информация объективна и не зависит от сознания. "наблюдатель" информации в физике, например, не обязан быть сознанием. "Детектирование" информации есть просто взаимодействие одних материальных объектов с другими. Это научная классика, а что до "настоящей" философии, то у нее со времен Гераклита имеется дурная наследственность.

----------


## Дубинин

> "Просто изменение" - это просто изменение. Оно становится информацией только после того, как понято и проинтерпретировано.


Но "понято и проинтерпретировано", это -же, то-же изменения, вот этот поток изменений и рассматривается, не?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Информация объективна и не зависит от сознания.  "наблюдатель" информации в физике, например, не обязан быть сознанием.


Это упрощение, которое можно условно принять на уровне макрообъектов. В кваантовой физике данный тезис является по меньшей мере спорным
http://www.scorcher.ru/art/theory/quants/mensky.php

А ваше стремление "физикой буддизм измерить" вообще достойно всяческого сожаления.

----------

Фил (08.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это упрощение, которое можно условно принять на уровне макрообъектов. В кваантовой физике данный тезис является по меньшей мере спорным
> http://www.scorcher.ru/art/theory/quants/mensky.php


не надо мне рассказывать про азы физики )) проблема наблюдателя в физике является именно проблемой, которую пытаются преодолеть.



> А ваше стремление "физикой буддизм измерить" вообще достойно всяческого сожаления.


ну это уже эмоции.

----------

Alex (09.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ну это уже эмоции.


нет, это информация ))))

----------


## Pema Sonam

Как жаль, что тема не продолжается.

----------

Влад К (12.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как жаль, что тема не продолжается.


Продолжение по просьбам зрительниц. (я же говорил: на турнире дамы должны хлопать в ладоши)))))
_____________________________________________




> Хоть я и не люблю сильно углубляться в метафизические дебри, но одной логикой тоже сыт не будешь. Практика не должна быть слишком сухой.) Возможно я как-то по-своему понял цитату из тантры, приведённую Сергеем, но такие вещи всегда пробирают.)


И понятно почему: такие тексты имеют в себе реальное духовное содержание. С ним можно соглашаться или нет, но оно всегда с очевидностью наличествует.

Мыслительные формы в сфере онотологии непременно должны иметь реальное духовное содержание, которое может быть лишь результатом чистого умозрения. Предвосхищая резонный вопрос, как установить наличие такого духовного содержания, попробую сформулировать некоторые положения.

1. Нет никакого критерия, по которому можно было бы определить, есть такое содержание, или его нет. Оценка тут возможна только субъективная. Собственно, по признаку близости критерия такой оценки люди объединяются в группы.
2. Хоть формального критерия и нет, есть признак: суждение, имеющее реальное духовное содержание, выводит мышление на иной, более высокий уровень понимания.
3. Суждение, имеющее реальное содержание, всегда спекулятивно, поскольку непосредственно указывает на истину, являющуюся результатом прямого духовного усмотрения. 

Настоящая философия может быть только спекулятивной, поскольку ее истины извлекаются непосредственно из умозрения, которое всегда духовно. Тщащиеся же при помощи логики извлечь онтологические истины из чувственно воспринимаемого, а все прочее называющие "гуманитарщиной" - такие просто ничего не понимают в законах мышления.

Именно это я имел в виду, называя логику б.., пригодной лишь для обслуживания клиентов в сфере рационального дискурса.

Когда же собеседник, умный и начитанный, пытается с полной серьезностью сводить чисто онтологическую проблему свободы воли до рассмотрения какой-то там "информации", или именует онтологические суждения "гуманитарщиной", я вижу, что эта б... его охмурила, превратив из мыслящего человека в пошлого дурака.
И печалюсь.

----------

Влад К (12.01.2014), Поляков (12.01.2014), Сергей Ч (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Продолжение по просьбам зрителей ))))
> _____________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> И понятно почему: такие тексты имеют в себе реальное духовное содержание. С ним можно соглашаться или нет, но оно всегда с очевидностью наличествует.
> 
> Мыслительные формы в сфере онотологии непременно должны иметь реальное духовное содержание, которое может быть лишь результатом чистого умозрения. Предвосхищая резонный вопрос, как установить наличие такого духовного содержания, попробую сформулировать некоторые положения.
> 
> ...


Хос, почему вам всем так нравится слово "онтология2?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, почему вам всем так нравится слово "онтология?


Предложи другое

----------

Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Когда же собеседник, умный и начитанный, пытается с полной серьезностью сводить чисто онтологическую проблему свободы воли до рассмотрения какой-то там "информации", или именует онтологические суждения "гуманитарщиной", я вижу, что эта б... его охмурила, превратив из мыслящего человека в пошлого дурака.
> И печалюсь.


Зачем вообще тогда нужна логика? Чисто для фокусов с обыденными умами конвертируемых многообещающих последователей?

----------

Alex (12.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Я не люблю, когда одни непонятные слова объясняют с помощью других непонятных слов, только и всего.

Если аудитории угодно, я через некоторое время продолжу про шайвитскую парадигму и ее связь с ваджраянской в контексте того, что есть плод, т.е. состояние Будды.

----------

Pema Sonam (12.01.2014), Shus (12.01.2014), Tong Po (12.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (12.01.2014), Дубинин (12.01.2014), Сергей Хос (12.01.2014), Сергей Ч (12.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не люблю, когда одни непонятные слова объясняют с помощью других непонятных слов, только и всего.
> Если аудитории угодно, я через некоторое время продолжу про шайвитскую парадигму и ее связь с ваджраянской в контексте того, что есть плод, т.е. состояние Будды.


Очень ждем, про парадигму. Только, раз уж сделана такая заявка, позаботьтесь о том, чтобы там не было объяснения одних непонятных слов с помощью других непонятных слов. (Даже не представляю, как у Вас это получится))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем вообще тогда нужна логика? Чисто для фокусов с обыденными умами конвертируемых многообещающих последователей?


Она полностью валидна лишь в сфере либо чувственно воспринимаемого, либо метаязыка (например, математических конструкций). Здесь логика является действенным инструментом, используемым для приращения смыслов.
Когда же дело доходит до истинно-сущего, тут она может быть лишь опорой, а смыслы возникают из внелогического умозрения.
Поэтому и говорится, к примеру: "Непостижимая, неописуемая праджня-парамита".

----------

Сергей Ч (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Она полностью валидна лишь в сфере либо чувственно воспринимаемого, либо метаязыка (например, математических конструкций). Здесь логика является действенным инструментом, используемым для приращения смыслов.
> Когда же дело доходит до истинно-сущего, тут она может быть лишь опорой, а смыслы возникают из внелогического умозрения.
> Поэтому и говорится, к примеру: "Непостижимая, неописуемая праджня-парамита".


То есть, если употреблять непонятные слова, логика действенна для всех уровней трисвабхавы, кроме паранишпанны, где истинный взлёт духовного познания и духовной же мысли, да?  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть, если употреблять непонятные слова, логика действенна для всех уровней трисвабхавы, кроме паранишпанны, где истинный взлёт духовного познания и духовной же мысли, да?


Думаю, тут правильно сводить дело к одной лишь парикальпите. Собственно, логику я бы определил, пожалуй, как метод самоорганизации прапанчи, того, что, собственно, и порождает нереальный конструкт (асаткальпа).
Но с другой стороны, сказано: "Три природы ... глубоко познаются мудрецами". То есть само это знание о трех природах есть результат духовного умозрения.
К тому же на самом деле логика там совершенно нетривиальная, я бы сказал, избыточная с точки зрения простого здравого смысла. Впрочем, судите сами.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И еще: ))))))))))))

Сэр Ондрий и сэр Alex, прошу принять мои извинения за резкие слова и считать их относящимися к самим высказываемым мыслям, но не к их носителям.
Турнир есть турнир, и оружие, хоть и не боевое, может порой ранить.
Со своей стороны прошу и вас в случае необходимости не стесняться и бить наоташь.
С неизменным уважением,
СХ

----------


## Alex

Я лично ничуть не обиделся хотя бы уже в силу того, что почти ничего не понял  :Frown:

----------

Влад К (12.01.2014), Сергей Хос (12.01.2014), Сергей Ч (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> [хотя бы уже в силу того, что почти ничего не понял


Жаль, жаль. Я же говорю, побеседовать решительно не с кем. Нико вот, к примеру, даже слова "онтология" пугается. )))

Но скажите, неужто "шайвитская парадигма и ее связь с ваджраянской в контексте того, что есть плод, т.е. состояние Будды" излагается проще? не может такого быть.

----------

Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Иляна

"Онтология" ничуть не задела, а вот выражение "духовное содержание" - да. Что такое логика - понятно. А что такое духовное содержание? Логика для личного пользования? Когда знаешь, что некие утверждения, с позиций логики, неверны, но очень хочется чтоб было не так-то и так-то и приходится, как мнимую единицу, вводить такое понятие как духовное содержание.

----------

Alex (12.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (12.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Но скажите, неужто "шайвитская парадигма и ее связь с ваджраянской в контексте того, что есть плод, т.е. состояние Будды" излагается проще?


Не проще, а часто даже сложнее. Тут не та оппозиция, не "проще–сложнее". Я просто не понимаю, что такое "духовность" (ну да, я преувеличиваю, но прям совсем чуть-чуть). По мне, так даже очень навороченная терминология обязана быть выверенной, логичной и последовательной.

----------

Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Я просто не понимаю, что такое "духовность"


"Духовность — это газ, который выделяют попы из разных бородатых отверстий".

----------

Дубинин (12.01.2014), Иляна (12.01.2014), Нико (12.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мыслительные формы в сфере онотологии непременно должны иметь реальное духовное содержание, которое может быть лишь результатом чистого умозрения.


Непонятно, отчего именно в сфере енотологии они должны (?) иметь реальное (?) духовное (?) содержание.
Уважаемый пандита мог бы выразится вернее и менее витиевато, как-то: "чистые фантазии любы духовным людям".




> 1. Нет никакого критерия, по которому можно было бы определить, есть такое содержание, или его нет. Оценка тут возможна только субъективная. Собственно, по признаку близости критерия такой оценки люди объединяются в группы.


А собравшихся можно посчитать и допросить. Так субъективная-без-критерия-оценка качественно переходит в объективную.




> 2. Хоть формального критерия и нет, есть признак: суждение, имеющее реальное духовное содержание, выводит мышление на иной, более высокий уровень понимания.


Например, услышанное суждение "ЙХВХ добр" повышает понимание того, какие прилагательные принято употреблять со словом ЙХВХ.




> Настоящая философия может быть только спекулятивной


No true Scotsman!




> Тщащиеся же при помощи логики извлечь онтологические истины из чувственно воспринимаемого, а все прочее называющие "гуманитарщиной" - такие просто ничего не понимают в законах мышления.


Уважаемый пандита отстаивает своё право на возвышающие фантазии, пусть они и неприемлемы естественнонаучному миру.




> сводить чисто онтологическую проблему свободы воли


Не чисто. Там сперва семантическая задача определения "С", а потом проблема енотологическая: есть ли С.
Ондрий сперва решил (для себя) задачу определения этого понятия и ещё понятия всеведения, а потом указал на противоречие решений.
И делать так--право свободного гражданина ))

----------

Alex (12.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (12.01.2014), Дубинин (12.01.2014), Ондрий (12.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Ондрий, а вы не могли- бы сделать исключение для своего решения- не появляться на форуме, - для этой темы (сильно не забижая буддейцев). Слово вы сдержали- не появлялись, и если и придёте, то по просьбе заитересованных в общении (хотя-бы в рамках этой темы)?

----------


## Нико

> Ондрий, а вы не могли- бы сделать исключение для своего решения- не появляться на форуме, - для этой темы (сильно не забижая буддейцев). Слово вы сдержали- не появлялись, и если и придёте, то по просьбе заитересованных в общении (хотя-бы в рамках этой темы)?


Вот, без Ондрия уже невыносимо некоторым тут стало. Непростительная жестокость со стороны Ондрия. )

----------

Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Дамы- с. А вы тут вроде лишние, и в этой теме и в этой просьбе. (неужели сами не видите) ( я кстати мстительный и низменный)

----------


## Neroli

> Дамы- с. А вы тут вроде лишние, и в этой теме и в этой просьбе. (неужели сами не видите)


Видим, но ничего поделать не можем.  :Smilie: 
Есть анек "умерла так умерла"...

----------

Сергей Хос (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уважаемый пандита отстаивает своё право на возвышающие фантазии, пусть они и неприемлемы естественнонаучному миру.


Укажите пандита, чьи фантазии приемлемы естественнонаучному миру.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логика для личного пользования?


Да, логика для личного пользования. Истинность любого воззрения в принципе не доказуема. Но есть люди, объединяющиеся на основе представления об истинности того или иного воззрения. Это называется "конфессия".



> А что такое духовное содержание?


Посмотрите, я там дал определение, сколько мог. Что неясно - спрашивайте по существу.

----------

Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Я может плохо понял проблему, в силу скудоумия, но в "глобальном" смысле, я согласен с Сергеем  Хос. Посути верность любого вывода (временная), для индивида, обусловленна чувством "хорошо"- удовлетворения. Например мозг тратит глюкозу- мучается вопроом : "что есть соль",- ему говорят белый порошок-ок (расслабился не мучается, затем опять: "что есть белый порошок"- хлорид натрия- опять временно ок ну и т.д... при прямом- не концептуальном познании чего либо (если индивид признаёт такой способ познания и хочет его)- он получает самое полное "хорошо"- которое не превращается в новый вопрос. Всё вроде действительно субъективно. Да и законы логики вроде живут внутри ложного достраивания умом: причинности, продолжительности и пр.. ?
Кстати именно поэтому и Ондрий прав, внутри подобной субъективной системы, не может быть свободы воли, если её понимать как свободу выбирать.

----------

Мяснов (12.01.2014), Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Дамам- дамово, Дубинину -- Дубининово ( в хорошем смысле этого изречения)

----------


## Greedy

> Да и законы логики вроде живут внутри ложного достраивания умом: причинности, продолжительности и пр.. ?


Есть такая вещь как повторяемость. Если внутри ложного достраивания умом что-то имеет характеристики независимого от ума взаимодействия (повторяемость в эксперименте), то эти явления относятся не к воображаемой реальности, а к зависимой. Наука, как раз, сосредоточивший на повторяемости, разбирается с законами, по которым эта зависимая реальность существует.
Те, кто вводят дополнительный уровень, некий "духовный", "мистический", который превосходит зависимую реальность, замахиваются в своих описаниях на абсолютную реальность в буддийской терминологии. И, если верить Будде, то эти люди - либо архи-Будды, сумевшие как-то описывать абсолютную реальность, либо банально воображаемую реальность пытаются рассматривать как абсолютную.

----------

Дубинин (12.01.2014), Сергей Ч (12.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть такая вещь как повторяемость. Если внутри ложного достраивания умом что-то имеет характеристики независимого от ума взаимодействия (повторяемость в эксперименте), то эти явления относятся не к воображаемой реальности, а к зависимой. Наука, как раз, сосредоточивший на повторяемости, разбирается с законами, по которым эта зависимая реальность существует.
> Те, кто вводят дополнительный уровень, некий "духовный", "мистический", который превосходит зависимую реальность, замахиваются в своих описаниях на абсолютную реальность в буддийской терминологии. И, если верить Будде, то эти люди - либо архи-Будды, сумевшие как-то описывать абсолютную реальность, либо банально воображаемую реальность пытаются рассматривать как абсолютную.


Но разве есть (мы- же вроде на буддийском форуме) явления (ну пусть будет с точки зрения Читтаматры), не зависимые от ума, да ещё и внутри достраиваемого умом? Например хочу я взлететь тужусь- никак, значит я принимаю свои усилия за верные, а это не так. Или выезжает из за угла самосвал и бабах меня в бочину- я этого не хотел, но неумелым умом- сам это сделал. Не?))

----------


## Greedy

> Например хочу я взлететь тужусь- никак, значит я принимаю свои усилия за верные, а это не так.


Ваши усилия - это зависимая реальность. А вот плоды этих усилий - воображаемая. Вплоть до того, пока Вы на самом деле не полетите. Но для этого потребуется применять некие другие усилия.
Верные же усилия или неверные - это оценивание умом и не более того. Если оцениваете как верное то, что не приносит плода, как плод приносящее, то в Ваших оценках есть логические противоречия. Ибо логика - одно из средств разделения воображаемой и зависимой реальностей.

----------

Дубинин (12.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всё вроде действительно субъективно.


Наводнение субъективно?




> Да и законы логики вроде живут внутри ложного достраивания умом: причинности, продолжительности и пр.. ?


Это тибетцы выдумали.
На самом деле достраивание умом бывает верное и неверное. А логичные выводы полезнее нелогичных, если собираешься им следовать, а не просто вешать лапшу на уши клиентам.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ваши усилия - это зависимая реальность. А вот плоды этих усилий - воображаемая. Вплоть до того, пока Вы на самом деле не полетите. Но для этого потребуется применять некие другие усилия.
> Верные же усилия или неверные - это оценивание умом и не более того. Если оцениваете как верное то, что не приносит плода, как плод приносящее, то в Ваших оценках есть логические противоречия. Ибо логика - одно из средств разделения воображаемой и зависимой реальностей.


Ну вроде в системе "всё есть ум", "я" "думаю-создаю" всё- относительно-верные  и не верные концепции, а также элементы и все виды манипуляций с ними и причинность и прочее? И внутри "выдуманных" условий игры, приводящие к результату и не приводящие усилия, оценьщик, ну вообще всё- вертуально (субъективно)? (я сам больше к мадьхьямике склоняюсь или даже к адвайте-ведане)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну вроде в системе "всё есть ум", "я" "думаю-создаю" всё- относительно-верные  и не верные концепции, а также элементы и все виды манипуляций с ними и причинность и прочее? И внутри "выдуманных" условий игры, приводящие к результату и не приводящие усилия, оценьщик, ну вообще всё- вертуально (субъективно)?


Разделение на три реальности - это особенность как раз системы "всё есть ум". Соответственно, необходимо разобраться с критериями, по которым это разделение на реальности происходит.
Те, кто одержим мистицизмом, чаще всего пытаются воображаемое выдать за зависимое. Особо отчаянные настаивают на абсолютном статусе воображаемого.

----------

Дубинин (13.01.2014)

----------


## Greedy

Когда делается рассмотрение с позиции "всё есть ум", необходимо точно определить, что является _наблюдателем_.
Возьмём ситуацию: человек смотрит на свечу, у него слезятся глаза, он их автоматически закрывает. Такое описание хорошо для внешнего _наблюдателя_. С позиции "всё есть ум" _наблюдателем_ является непосредственное восприятие. Поэтому эта же ситуация будет описываться как: видение свечи, расплывание образа свечи, прекращение восприятия.

И, находясь в этой позиции, надо уметь чётко определять, что в восприятии есть воображаемая реальность, а что - зависимая.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.01.2014), Дубинин (13.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Хотя да, некому "субъекту", место остаётся только- поговорить об этих реальностях, но не их, ни себя он не создавал.

----------


## Greedy

Через эту позицию _наблюдателя_ очень удобно описываются всеобщее непостоянство и прочие обще-буддийские тезисы, которые во многом становятся до банальности очевидными. То, что раньше рассматривалось как предмет веры, с этой позиции многое упрощается, так как в ней отброшено множество априорных умозаключений о том, что собой представляет реальность.

----------

Дубинин (13.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (13.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Есть такая вещь как повторяемость.


Строго говоря, повторяемость еще ничего не означает.
Она означает только что после события А обычно следует событие Б.
А является ли событие А причиной события Б?
Будет ли так всегда или нет?
На эти вопросы ответа нет, и моя точка зрения, и не будет.
В этом ограниченность научного мировоззрения, которое имеет сугубо практическую ценность.

----------


## Фил

> Посути верность любого вывода (временная), для индивида, обусловленна чувством "хорошо"- удовлетворения. Например мозг тратит глюкозу- мучается вопроом : "что есть соль",- ему говорят белый порошок-ок (расслабился не мучается, затем опять: "что есть белый порошок"- хлорид натрия- опять временно ок ну и т.д..


Да.
Поэтому "истины" (первоначальной субстанции) в агностическом буддизме быть и не может.
Но очень многие удовлетворяются:
"законом кармы" (вы что, не верите в причину и следствие, это же работает!)
"перерождениями" (а иначе какой смысл)
разной мистикой (сиддхи и прочие чудеса)
нирваной, как смыслом Б8П

Такая вот зона комфорта.
Сейчас, скорее всего, эту зону комфорта будут восстанавливать и укреплять  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Строго говоря, повторяемость еще ничего не означает.
> Она означает только что после события А обычно следует событие Б.
> А является ли событие А причиной события Б?
> Будет ли так всегда или нет?
> На эти вопросы ответа нет, и моя точка зрения, и не будет.
> В этом ограниченность научного мировоззрения, которое имеет сугубо практическую ценность.


Ну и тут (у Вас) и у С.Хос с Ондрием, по поему невежеству, мне видится всё то-же смешение способов миропереживания :относительный способ (обобщение, анализ,синтез, абстрагирование..) и обсолютный- познавать прямо (без анализа- как есть). В первом случае с Ондрием всё ОК, но С.Хос говорит, что вся подобная деятельность возможна после "наконцептуализирования" некого себя (или я не понял)?, во втором- Вообще никаких проблем ни у кого (если так познавать например стол, то причин, следствий, свойств, творца(познающего) и прочего- у него действительно нет.?

----------

Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Кауко

> А разве это не махаяна? ведь для того чтобы стать бодхисаттвой, не надо ничего делать?. Надо просто подождать?. И тогда через какое-то время придёт смерть и
> 
> умерший станет бодхисаттвой?. 
> 
> Правда выйти из состояния бодхисаттвы он уже никогда не сможет?.
> 
> Войти туда можно а обратно вернуться не возможно?.
> 
> Итак то, о чём вы сказали, это никакой не нью эйдж а старая добрая махаяна, не правда  ли?


Добрый день.

Поясните, пожалуйста, какой смысл и с какой целью Вы вкладываете в слова "классические модели и иные модификации"?

----------


## Нико

> Короче говоря.
> 
> Нирвана это не паранирвана. Нирваны люди достигают усилием. А паранирвана это просто смерть. Чтобы пришла смерть, не надо её достигать, не правда ли?
> 
> Разве словом смерть называется что-то, чего надо достигать? Разве словом смерть называется какое-то состояние, которого надо достигать усилием?
> 
> Разница между нирваной и паранирваной заключается в том, что достигший нирваны не входит в безграничное пространство, которое ещё называется словом дхармакая,
> 
> а входящий в паранирвану - входит в безграничное пространство, в дхармакаю.
> ...


Шо за бред?

----------

Аурум (04.02.2014), Жека (04.02.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

> С какой целью Шакьямуни НЕ отвечал на вопросы о жизни тех, кто перешли в паранирвану?
> 
> Жизнь после смерти это тоже жизнь. Но в мире ином. И в вечном одиночестве.


Дмитрий он же ранее забаненый тут Гена ..вы достали всех уже на всех форумах))) Не устали ещё? :Wink:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Я бы не стал заявлять о первоначальности немахаянского буддизма, ведь была еще и локоттаравада, появление которой датируют третьим веком до нашей эры. В статье англоязычной википедии про Лотосовую сутру, сообщается что большинство ее глав, могли быть письменно зафиксированы в первом веке до нашей эры, то есть тем-же временем, что и палийские тексты на Ланке. По остальным главам Лотосовой сутры, как я понял, судят по китайским переводам. В 16 главе Лотосовой сутры, говорится, что Будда в Бодхгае и Кушинагаре, лишь показал пробуждение и уход в паринирвану, тогда как пробудился на самом деле очень давно и проявляет в различных мирах нирманакаи. Если судить по самым древним находкам, материальным свидетельствам, то в Гандхаре, были найдены так-же и махаянские тексты, например Аштахасрика праджняпарамита сутра, радиоуглеродный анализ датировал текст началом первого века нашей эры. Я думаю, что появление письменной фиксации сутр, происходило примерно в одно и тоже время, где-то столетием раньше, где-то столетием позже. О датировке некоторых текстов судят просто по китайским переводам, а не по санскритским, которые просто могли не сохраниться, но если опираться именно на древнейшие, материальные артефакты, то там будет и Аштахасрика. По поводу вообще появления письменной фиксации буддийских текстов, например тех-же палийских на Ланке, может быть буддийские тексты, включая и махаянские, записывались и раньше, просто более ранние тексты не сохранились. Ну и некоторые считают, что исторический, европейский подход к текстам, дхармическим традициям, является неверным, ведь передача учения могла быть вообще не от исторического существа, например от бодхисаттвы (Авалокитешвара, Манджушри, не исторические существа, по крайней мере не нашей кальпы), или проявления будд в тех или иных формах, как например махасиддхам. Или вот один участник другого форума писал: "Самбогакая Будды - это "тело видения" или даже "тело откровения". Большинство махаянских учений, например Алмазная или Ланкаватара - это учения, полученные от Самбхогакаи Будды, и переданные людям бодхисаттвами или благодаря бодхисаттвам-махасаттвам". Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче писал в книге "Кристалл и путь света", как терма получил от дакини, прям в руку, во сне, а когда проснулся, то почувствовал, что что-то сжимает в руке, разжал руку, а там текст, который ему во сне передала дакини. Это с ним произошло, когда он был молодым еще, вроде бы юношей. Лама Сонам Дордже тоже в предисловии к книге про космологию дзогчен, пишет что исторический подход неверен в Дхарме, он ссылается на получение учения не в человеческих мирах и что исторически это никак не подтвердить.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

У Вантуса в данной теме нашел интересные сообщения:

1) https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post646351

2) https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post646358

3) https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post646361

4) https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post646395

Особенно актуальное сообщение Вантуса, в последней моей ссылке.

----------


## Shus

> Я бы не стал заявлять о первоначальности немахаянского буддизма, ведь была еще и локоттаравада, появление которой датируют третьим веком до нашей эры. ...


Локоттаравада - это никайский буддизм. Сохранилась даже одна сутра, можете прочитать (правда она на английском).
Есть автор, который занимается именно этой темой. У него несколько статей, книга и перевод этой сутры.
вот он на русском: К вопросу о происхождении концепции надмирного Будды школы махасангхика




> Если судить по самым древним находкам, материальным свидетельствам, то в Гандхаре, были найдены так-же и махаянские тексты, например Аштахасрика праджняпарамита сутра, радиоуглеродный анализ датировал текст началом первого века нашей эры.


Не уподобляйтесь Германну)). Находки были не только в Гандхаре, но в целом это малые проценты от общего количества найденных текстов. Ну а гандхарская и китайская АП - это не совсем тот текст, который сейчас является "официальным". Причем не только по объему, но и по смыслам употребляемых терминов.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Локоттаравада - это никайский буддизм.


Но идеи локоттаравады, как раз содержатся в махаянском буддизме.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Не уподобляйтесь Германну)). Находки были не только в Гандхаре, но в целом это малые проценты от общего количества найденных текстов. Ну а гандхарская и китайская АП - это не совсем тот текст, который сейчас является "официальным". Причем не только по объему, но и по смыслам употребляемых терминов.


Я лишь пишу, что там помимо агам, были найдены и махаянские тексты, как например данная Сутра из праджняпарамитского корпуса. А когда например заявляется о том, что палийские тексты самые древние, то артефактно, не прослеживается их историческая исключительность, так как в той-же Гандхаре были найдены, как хинаянские тексты, так и махаянские.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Shus*, если писать например об эдиктах Ашоки, то Гомбрич вроде бы индентифицировал какие-то там фрагменты, если я не ошибаюсь с пятью палийскими суттами, но это не говорит например об отсутствии других сутр, не говорит об отсутствии идей, характерных для махаянского буддизма, тем более на фоне существовавших махасангхиков-локоттаравадинов. Даже в отношении тхеравады, в одной из переведенных Вами работ, говорилось что та же например практическая часть, передавалась устно, от учителя к ученику, а в суттах только поверхностный материал, точно так-же могло быть и в плане бодхисаттваяны. Но тут даже проще можно подойти, идеи махаянского буддизма, содержались в выше названных никаях, которые ставили бодхисаттв и будд, на «надмирный» уровень и которые учили бодхисаттваяне.

----------


## Shus

> Но идеи локоттаравады, как раз содержатся в махаянском буддизме.


От этого махасангхика не перестает быть никайским буддизмом. В самом раннем "махаянском" буддизме все идеи - это трактовка канонических текстов.  




> Но тут даже проще можно подойти, идеи махаянского буддизма, содержались в выше названных никаях, которые ставили бодхисаттв и будд, на «надмирный» уровень.


Вот на этом предлагаю и закончить.

P.S. Кстати, никаких "хинаянских" текстов в Гандхаре не находили. Похоже, что Вы слабо разбираетесь в терминологии и ничего не знаете о гандхарских находках.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> От этого махасангхика не перестает быть никайским буддизмом.


Если махасангхика учила бодхисаттваяне, то этот никайский буддизм и содержал в себе махаяну :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> Если махасангхика учила бодхисаттваяне, то этот никайский буддизм и содержал в себе махаяну


Удивительное невежество.
Еще раз попрощаюсь.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> От этого махасангхика не перестает быть никайским буддизмом. В самом раннем "махаянском" буддизме все идеи - это трактовка канонических текстов.  
> 
> 
> Вот на этом предлагаю и закончить.
> 
> P.S. Кстати, никаких "хинаянских" текстов в Гандхаре не находили. Похоже, что Вы слабо разбираетесь в терминологии и ничего не знаете о гандхарских находках.


1) Они учили пути бодхисаттвы, возвышали бодхисаттву над архатом? Что там Махадева говорил об архатах? Или даже вот если абстрагироваться от понимания архата в тхераваде, то ведь сарвастивадины, которые относились к малой колеснице, учили, что архат может быть несовершенным и может отпасть от готры архатов, у сарвастивадинов была своя классификация архатов, поделенная на шесть ступеней и только последняя ступень, у них считалась непадательной. Так что не все однозначно с архатами даже в рамках той же хинаяны, к которой относилась сарвастивада.

2) Любая сутра, не содержащая в себе идеи бодхисаттваяны, является хинаянской. На этом закончим.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Удивительное невежество.
> Еще раз попрощаюсь.


Ну вот даже из Энциклопедии буддизма информация:

Махасангхики были не согласны со стхавировадинами, понимавшими цель буддийского пути как достижение личной нирваны и состояния архата, которое теми приравнивалось к Просветлению Будды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Shus*, если писать например об эдиктах Ашоки, то Гомбрич вроде бы индентифицировал какие-то там фрагменты, если я не ошибаюсь с пятью палийскими суттами, но это не говорит например об отсутствии других сутр, не говорит об отсутствии идей, характерных для махаянского буддизма, тем более на фоне существовавших махасангхиков-локоттаравадинов. .


С тем же успехом их можно идентифицировать с сутрами Агам.

И даже с большим успехом эти фрагменты вообще можно не идентифицировать с суттами\сутрами.
Насамом деле из текстов указов нельзя даже прийти к однозначному выводу - это указы буддиста или это указы джайниста.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще касаемо надмирского, то на локоттара скорее чисто западное понимание исследователи навешивают и так и читают в высоком стиле Надмирское.
А такто любой момент например видения непостоянства, это - локоттара.

----------


## Кеин

> Или даже вот если абстрагироваться от понимания архата в тхераваде, то ведь сарвастивадины, которые относились к малой колеснице, учили, что *архат может быть несовершенным и может отпасть от готры архатов, у сарвастивадинов была своя классификация архатов, поделенная на шесть ступеней и только последняя ступень, у них считалась непадательной.*


Процитируйте, пжалуйста. Огласите список, што тама про архатов святых нашних по ихним(сарвастивадинским) учениям.

P.s. про Махадэву читал где-то, он Сангху расколол, в аду поди теперь. Вот жеж сцуууука!

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Процитируйте, пжалуйста. Огласите список, што тама про архатов святых нашних по ихним(сарвастивадинским) учениям.
> 
> P.s. про Махадэву читал где-то, он Сангху расколол, в аду поди теперь. Вот жеж сцуууука!


Об этом пишет Рудой, разбирая взгляды вайбхашиков (сарвастивадинов) - https://knigi.link/filosofiya-religi...atov-9438.html

Следующую страницу тоже прочтите, там продолжение - https://knigi.link/filosofiya-religi...atyi-9439.html

Там не много, быстро читается, потому что очень интересно, только прочтите две страницы, по вышеобозначенным ссылкам.

Что касается Махадевы, злодеяния ему приписывали его противники: "Традиционалисты-стхавиравадины характеризуют Махадэву как злодея, погубившего собственных родителей наряду с несколькими «святыми», но не следует забывать, что эти сведения исходили от его непримиримых противников" - http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

В статье по предыдущей ссылке, откуда я взял информацию о Махадеве, неправильно написано, что какое-то течение назвали стхавирами, потому что это не название школы, такое название вроде бы разные никаи употребляли. Потом в древности были различные школы, которые свою преемственность вели от того или иного архата, что может предполагать изначальную широту взглядов. Локоттараваду датируют аж 3 веком до нашей эры, а у нее были интересные идеи, не характерные для нынешней тхеравады.

----------

Кеин (01.07.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> Об этом пишет Рудой, разбирая взгляды вайбхашиков (сарвастивадинов) - https://knigi.link/filosofiya-religi...atov-9438.html
> 
> Следующую страницу тоже прочтите, там продолжение - https://knigi.link/filosofiya-religi...atyi-9439.html
> 
> Там не много, быстро читается, потому что очень интересно, только прочтите две страницы, по вышеобозначенным ссылкам.
> 
> Что касается Махадевы, злодеяния ему приписывали его противники: "Традиционалисты-стхавиравадины характеризуют Махадэву как злодея, погубившего собственных родителей наряду с несколькими «святыми», но не следует забывать, что эти сведения исходили от его непримиримых противников" - http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0
> 
> В статье по предыдущей ссылке, откуда я взял информацию о Махадеве, неправильно написано, что какое-то течение назвали стхавирами, потому что это не название школы, такое название вроде бы разные никаи употребляли.* Потом в древности были различные школы, которые свою преемственность вели от того или иного архата, что может предполагать изначальную широту взглядов.* Локоттараваду датируют аж 3 веком до нашей эры, а у нее были интересные идеи, не характерные для нынешней тхеравады.


Спасибо по ссылкам прочитал, познавательно. Вы много читаете ;-) 
Интересует ещё момент(выделил жырным шрифтом), шальная мысль в голову пришла: есть ли какая-то связь между 18 школами, про которые упомянули в последней ссылке про махасангхику, и 16-18 архатами, которым приписывается обет хранить Дхарму, их как-то тоже назвали толи стхавирами толи ещё как? Никто про такое случайно, растекаясь мыслью по древу, не писал из наших уважаемых исследователей?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Интересует ещё момент(выделил жырным шрифтом), шальная мысль в голову пришла: есть ли какая-то связь между 18 школами, про которые упомянули в последней ссылке про махасангхику, и 16-18 архатами, которым приписывается обет хранить Дхарму, их как-то тоже назвали толи стхавирами толи ещё как? Никто про такое случайно, растекаясь мыслью по древу, не писал из наших уважаемых исследователей?


Не знаю. Но например та же Махишасака, по традиции считается основанной архатом Пураной, хоть он и не был на соборе, хотя его приглашали, что подразумевает, что он был архатом, ведь на соборе были архаты, а его приглашали. А так даже все школы имеют свою линию преемственности. Я где-то читал, что многообразие школ характеризовалось первоначальной широтой взглядов, при сохранении сердцевины, то что сейчас обозначается четырьмя печатями, что основная строгость больше касалась дисциплины. Ну а потом школы могли уже между собой диспутировать, где-то может быть были лояльными, а где-то страшными сектантами, не брезговавшими поливать других грязью, а возможно где-то критика была действительно объективной. Не знаю.

----------


## Кеин

Да и ладно. Всё равно в этом пользы практической нет, только языком почесать.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А никто не задумывался, что уже при жизни Будды были разные линии передачи разных Учений изложенных разным людям(и не людям) Буддой ?

(причём были и миряне получившие от Будды учение и передававшие далее, были разные группы бикшу, разные наставники Дхармы и созерцатели, разные .... .
можно напр. ещё задуматься, а мог ли стхавира Ананда присутствовать при всех наставлениях, например при первой лекции Будды в Оленьем парке (сутта\сутра то напр. такая есть), да и вообще сколько Достойников Будда за свою жизнь отправил излагать учения в разные места и естественно что у многих тех Архатов были и группы учеников, а у тех и свои группы учеников, а у тех....
и напр. задумывался ли ктото где(внутри чего) проходил "первый"собор"", сколько там человек присутствовало(могло поместиться) и сколько времени, а были ли приблизительно в это же время и другие аналогичные собрания
....  ).

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Кеин*, тут такое дело, что махасангхиков обвиняют в дисциплинарном послаблении, но исследователи этой никаи, говорят что Виная Махасангхиков была то ли даже строже, то ли старше и там никаких отличий с Винаями других никай не наблюдается. Уже не помню, что из этого заявляется.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Да и ладно. Всё равно в этом пользы практической нет, только языком почесать.


Прочтите чуть выше сообщение, я Вам написал, без цитирования Вашего сообщения.

А вот источник, где говорится о многообразии:

Оформление Махасангхики и Стхавиравады некоторые исследователи именуют расколом в буддийской общине, не учитывая тот факт, что принцип многообразия буддийских путей к Освобождению был заложен уже самим Буддой Шакьямуни, давшим три цикла наставлений, соответствующих различным способностям и склонностям учеников, то есть трижды "повернувшим Колесо Дхармы", о чем было провозглашено в «Сандхинирмочана сутре» (санск. «Сутра о развязывании узла глубочайшей тайны») [Торчинов 2005: 138].  Глубокий символизм Колеса Учения заключается в том, что Будда учил не только тех, кто встречал его лично, но учение, подобно колесу, продолжает "вращаться" и приводить разных существ к Просветлению в течение долгого времени после этого. Отсюда происходит и название трех направлений буддизма - «колесницы»: Хинаяна, Махаяна, Ваджраяна.

http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Современная наука в целом соглашается с тем, что Виная Махасангхики является старейшей[4].

----------


## Кеин

Я прочитал, и ссылки ранее тоже. Мнение составил, при себе оставил. Всё. Я пошол.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Спасибо по ссылкам прочитал, познавательно. Вы много читаете ;-) 
> Интересует ещё момент(выделил жырным шрифтом), шальная мысль в голову пришла: есть ли какая-то связь между 18 школами, про которые упомянули в последней ссылке про махасангхику, и 16-18 архатами, которым приписывается обет хранить Дхарму, их как-то тоже назвали толи стхавирами толи ещё как? Никто про такое случайно, растекаясь мыслью по древу, не писал из наших уважаемых исследователей?


Создание отдельных школ с разными позициями не относится к расколу Сангхи – одному из тягчайших преступлений, наравне с убийством архата, которое в качестве кармического результата приводит к перерождению в самом безрадостном мире (в аду Авичи) в следующей жизни. Раскол Сангхи – это то, чего пытался достичь двоюродный брат Будды, Девадатта, говоря, что Будда – плохой учитель и что о нём и его учениях можно забыть и следовать за Девадаттой. Если вследствие таких действий монахи и монахини оставляют свои монашеские обеты и надёжное направление Трёх Драгоценностей и следуют за таким человеком, то это раскол Сангхи. С другой стороны, отделиться и стать новым сообществом, оставаясь в рамках Учения Будды, по-прежнему признавая Будду и монашескую дисциплину винаи, лишь изменив толкование Учений Будды или подчёркивая важность другого аспекта учений Будды, – такое действие не составляет раскола Сангхи.

Александр Берзин

----------

Кеин (04.07.2018)

----------


## Shus

> Создание отдельных школ с разными позициями не относится к расколу Сангхи – одному из тягчайших преступлений, наравне с убийством архата, которое в качестве кармического результата приводит к перерождению в самом безрадостном мире (в аду Авичи) в следующей жизни. Раскол Сангхи – это то, чего пытался достичь двоюродный брат Будды, Девадатта, говоря, что Будда – плохой учитель и что о нём и его учениях можно забыть и следовать за Девадаттой. Если вследствие таких действий монахи и монахини оставляют свои монашеские обеты и надёжное направление Трёх Драгоценностей и следуют за таким человеком, то это раскол Сангхи. С другой стороны, отделиться и стать новым сообществом, оставаясь в рамках Учения Будды, по-прежнему признавая Будду и монашескую дисциплину винаи, лишь изменив толкование Учений Будды или подчёркивая важность другого аспекта учений Будды, – такое действие не составляет раскола Сангхи.
> 
> Александр Берзин


Это, скажем мягко, неверное утверждение. Автор по какой-то причине искаженно трактует проступок "сангхабхеда" (вообще-то цитировать этого придворного историка - дурной тон).

«Махасангхика-пратимокша»:

«Если какой-нибудь монах ведет действия направленные на разделение сангхи, которая пребывает в гармонии, или поднимает правовой вопрос, способствующий расколу, и продолжает упорно придерживаться этого, другие монахи должны сказать этому монаху таким образом: “Не ведите, о Почтенный, действий по разделению живущей в гармонии сангхи, не поднимайте правового вопроса, способствующего расколу, и не продолжайте упорно придерживаться этого. Пусть Почтенный придет к согласию с сангхой, потому что сангха пребывает в гармонии, единстве, дружеских отношениях, без споров, и живет комфортно по одним правилом, как молоко и вода, озаряемая Учением Учителя”. И если монах . . . откажется от этой линии поведения, то это будет хорошо. Если же он не отказывается от этого, то монахи должны задавать вопросы и увещевать его отказаться от такой линии поведения до трех раз. . . Если же он не отказывается от этого . . . и продолжает упорно придерживаться этого, то это – сангхатишеша».Еще:
«Если есть один, два, три или несколько монахов, являющихся товарищами задумавшего раскол монаха, которые принимают его сторону и следует за ним, и эти монахи вместе с мужчинами говорят тем [другим] монахам: “Не надо, о Почтенные, говорить что-либо хорошее или плохое об этом монахе. Этот монах рассуждает в соответствии с Дхармой, и этот монах рассуждает в соответствии с Винаей”. . . . Этим монахам [примкнувшим к раскольнику] [другие] монахи должны говорить таким образом: “Не надо, о Почтенные, говорить так. Этот монах не рассуждает в соответствии с Дхармой, и этот монах не рассуждает в соответствии с Винаей”. . . . Если они не откажутся от этого, продолжая ту же линию поведения, и будут упорствовать в следовании этому, то это – сангхатишеша».
Я всем настоятельно советую прочитать главы из книги Уолсера (Махаяна в монастырской среде раннего буддизма). Лучшего описания монастырской среды раннего буддизма мне не попадалось.
Те, у кого аллергия на буддологов, может пропускать текст автора и читать только выдержки из Винай. В тексте приведено множество отрывков, причем из  нетхеравадинских Винай.

----------

Alex (09.07.2018)

----------


## Shus

> .... главы из книги Уолсера (Махаяна в монастырской среде раннего буддизма)....


Автор выпустил новую книгу Joseph Walser "Genealogies of Mahayana Buddhism". Судя по содержанию и введению - не менее интересна, чем предыдущая. Пока доступна только в платном варианте.

----------


## Климский

> И обычно вторая достигается через некоторое время (иногда -- немалое) после первой.



А вот это высказывание, наводит на предположение  что один достигший, ну, будда, живёт только 80 лет, и - не дольше, а другой достигший, тоже будда, живёт 80 тысяч лет а то может быть и ещё дольше. Да уж. Как задумаешься - а почему вообще всем буддам (да и вообще всем людям) не отпущено срока жизни - только 3 года? И кто вообще устанавливает все эти сроки жизни, для разных существ, разных будд? Найти бы его. Или их. Нет, я не угрожаю никому физической расправой. С некоторых пор. Скорее, это, сообщение Юй Кана, похоже на угрозу, а может быть и - как знать?, угрозой и намёком для кого-то, и является?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот это высказывание, наводит на предположение  что один достигший, ну, будда, живёт только 80 лет, и - не дольше, а другой достигший, тоже будда, живёт 80 тысяч лет а то может быть и ещё дольше. Да уж. Как задумаешься - а почему вообще всем буддам (да и вообще всем людям) не отпущено срока жизни - только 3 года? И кто вообще устанавливает все эти сроки жизни, для разных существ, разных будд? Найти бы его. Или их. Нет, я не угрожаю никому физической расправой. С некоторых пор. Скорее, это, сообщение Юй Кана, похоже на угрозу, а может быть и - как знать?, угрозой и намёком для кого-то, и является?


Как знать, что оно, куда, когда и для кого? : ))
Камма знает...

А вообще, кроме будд есть ещё и араханты, уж не говоря о паччекабуддах...

----------


## Климский

> Как знать, что оно, куда, когда и для кого? : ))
> Камма знает...
> 
> А вообще, кроме будд есть ещё и араханты, уж не говоря о паччекабуддах...



Я увидел, что 98 % всего человечества, в нашем мире, - это не живые говорящие тел`а. Они - ходят, работают, двигаются, говорят, но - при всём при этом они - НЕ живые. В прямом а не в переносном,  не в образном, смысле. Там, внутри этих не живых тел, спят в состоянии осознанных сновидений, в состоянии сон во сне, - живые люди. Но, если например такое не живое говорящее  тело идёт по улице, в нашем мире,  то, живой человек который находится в этом теле, видит сновидения в этом теле, совсем никак не управляет этим телом, то есть, он не двигает ногами этого тела, когда оно идёт по улице. Когда такое тело говорит, тот человек - НЕ двигает ртом и языком этого тела. Так вот, я раньше не мог понять, почему Будда Шакьямуни назвал себя - пробуждённым. А теперь до меня дошло, что наверное это от того, что он родился в мире осознанных сновидений, то есть - НЕ в нашем мире, вне нашего мира, в мире ином, и, наверное там он очень страдал от одиночества, и вот там он достиг успеха в медитации, достиг самого высокого уровня в биологической и духовной иерархии. Наверное он там в том мире много лет созревал, после того как достиг,  а когда созрел полностью, то - вышел в наш мир,  из того мира. Вышел из мира снов.  Наверное - именно так. Но, сказано ли в буддизме что-нибудь о тех, кто достигли точно такого же самого высокого уровня, - не в мире сновидений, а в нашем мире? Ну, мир сновидений - это мир ТОЛЬКО одного живого существа. Все остальные там - не живые, как во сне. Вероятно это и есть мир форм, о котором сказано в буддизме.  А наш мир - это мир множества живых существ. Множество - это больше чем один. Мир внутри не живого говорящего тела - это мир иной, НЕ наш мир. Там живёт живой человек. Мир в котором это не живое говорящее тело - ходит, действует, - это наш мир. В нашем мире тот живой человек - НЕ живёт. Его тут просто - нет. Хотя, тут, - видно его не живое говорящее тело. Лицо у этого тела - такое же как лицо этого человека. Это - его тело.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так вот, я раньше не мог понять, почему Будда Шакьямуни назвал себя - пробуждённым. А теперь до меня дошло, что наверное это от того, что он родился в мире осознанных сновидений, то есть - НЕ в нашем мире, вне нашего мира, в мире ином, и, наверное там он очень страдал от одиночества, и вот там он достиг успеха в медитации, достиг самого высокого уровня в биологической и духовной иерархии.


Ну и ладно... Концепция сия (про ОсО или ОС, даже без привнесённого в неё Будды : ) -- была некогда весьма популярной. Но к буддизму она -- никаким боком.

"-- Что такое ОС?
-- Большой полосатый мух!"

----------

